# WRUW at the moment?



## Sedi

Hi folks,
since a new WRUW every day makes no sense at all I thought I'd start a WRUW that will just run constantly - once it gets too long to load properly it will be closed and a new one started.

So let's get things going with one of my current favourites - the Timex Expedition Vibration Alarm I'm wearing right now (I'm looking forward to the XL-version but my watch budget is already spent for this month):


cheers, Sedi


----------



## Chrisek

I'm wearing a Gshock python.









DW6100CF-8
Temp, sunrise/sunset.

sent with aloha


----------



## harald-hans

PRW-3000 ...


----------



## l_cypher

My new PRW-3000... I am loving it  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## greg1491

Timex T49851 I just picked up after reading https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/battle-vibration-watches-casio-vs-timex-918015.html 
Went in my local walmart yesterday and made the mistake of trying this one on.


----------



## Sedi

greg1491 said:


> Timex T49851 I just picked up after reading https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/battle-vibration-watches-casio-vs-timex-918015.html
> Went in my local walmart yesterday and made the mistake of trying this one on.


Good choice! Have been wearing mine for the last couple of days (see above :-d) - one of the most comfy watches I have and the vibe alarm is really strong. Have fun with it!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## gloster

Timex Ironman Triathlon. My go to watch when I ref.


----------



## greg1491

Outside doing yardwork giving my GW300 a charge.


----------



## mblakrek

Sent from LiveDroid®


----------



## Redcrow

Not a current pic (sorry) but no camera handy. It IS what I have on this very second.


----------



## Breeden

After work switched from Seamaster to this:










My trusted 240 on a colourful Nato


----------



## Apollo83

So up until a few days ago I was wearing this ProTrek 3000 almost constantly:








Then my wife got me this *mechanical * :rodekaart Speedbird 3 for our anniversary, and it's a *really* nice everyday watch:








So that's what I'm wearing at the moment...
Does this mean I'm excommunicated from the Digital forum? :-s


----------



## cobrapa

Metawatch Frame with custom analog face...


----------



## Chrisek

Wearing a Riseman (GW9200) that I switched resin on. A 2 sensor watch (a & b but not c). Loving the colors.









sent with aloha


----------



## greg1491

GW2500B


----------



## pjc3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## harald-hans

Just arrived ...


----------



## DrR

Some minimalism would not make a harm here. 







Rosendahl Watch II


----------



## greg1491

Timex Shock


----------



## dwaze

harald-hans said:


> Just arrived ...


Nice! What's the type?


----------



## Yankees2351

DAMN IT I DID IT AGAIN,SAW WRUW AT THE MOMENT IN "NEW POSTS" AND DID NO LOOK RIGHT TO SEE WHERE IT STARTED!
SORRY


----------



## harald-hans

Citizen XL Promaster Land - Altichron Analog BN4021-02E


----------



## copperjohn

GD350. Favorite workout watch.


----------



## pjc3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kostependrhs

Casio edb600. A databank watch that looks stylish.


----------



## greg1491

Timex expedition


----------



## Breeden

Non ABC for diner tonight. Guess I'll have to look to the sky for weather outlook tonight...


----------



## pdquist

GLX5600 with some new military clothes.


----------



## pjc3

Sunday in the park.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wasf




----------



## hiker

Chrisek said:


> I'm wearing a Gshock python.
> 
> View attachment 1228257
> 
> 
> DW6100CF-8
> Temp, sunrise/sunset.
> 
> sent with aloha


amazing..i had this same modwel 15 years ago!but all black color...after a decade its case protection just lilted off and its naked body remained


----------



## Sedi

Timex today:


Cheers, Sedi


----------



## greg1491

Been wearing this to work everyday since I got it. I am finding the vibe alarms very useful at work.


----------



## Chrisek

Gulfman today.









Doesn't have a, b, or c but it has what the prw3000 lacks: moon phase, tide info, and titanium goodness 

sent with aloha


----------



## Joseph68

HIGHGEAR>>>>


----------



## Maithree

Casio F201WA-1A


----------



## greg1491

GW2500 for the weekend.


----------



## captain kid

Lost my trusty DW-5600 Friday and refuse to wear anything else from my collection because it doesn't feel right.


----------



## pjc3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redcrow




----------



## MusicPDX

Accutron Railroad Mk4, tuning fork movement


----------



## Precise

Mine says _St. Moritz_, but they are also made with the _Momentum_ label.
It has a titanium case, which looks a bit classier than most of my other digitals.
It also has a rare feature that I wish all digitals had. It always shows time of day in the bottom window, regardless of what mode is selected for the top window. I staged this photo to show it functioning simultaneously as a 24hr and 12hr watch.


----------



## greg1491

GA100-1A. Just arrived today, I'll be wearing this all weekend and deciding if I can get used to the size. It's a big watch but very comfortable.


----------



## Joseph68

DW-5600E


----------



## hiker

Precise said:


> View attachment 1247525
> 
> Mine says _St. Moritz_, but they are also made with the _Momentum_ label.
> It has a titanium case, which looks a bit classier than most of my other digitals.
> It also has a rare feature that I wish all digitals had. It always shows time of day in the bottom window, regardless of what mode is selected for the top window. I staged this photo to show it functioning simultaneously as a 24hr and 12hr watch.


check out the st moritez abc watch also .its all metal watch,looks promising but few people know about it


----------



## Mudman001

Been wearing this pretty much non stop since it's arrival. Love it!!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 Active


----------



## dougcee

New G-Cool with a domed crystal !?


----------



## greg1491

Still wearing this Timex T49851 everyday to work since I got it a few weeks ago. I'm finding the vibration alarm very useful in the noisy environment where I work and cant hear any of the chime alarms.


----------



## dougcee

This newly acquired LCD Seiko. Close to perfect, but alarm not sounding, oh well, don't use them anyway.


----------



## Sedi

Casio WV-M400 on a Seiko two-piece Zulu strap:









Cheers, Sedi


----------



## cadguy

My new Suunto Elementum Terra. Superbly built Finnish engineering!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

cadguy said:


> My new Suunto Elementum Terra. Superbly built Finnish engineering!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Pic ?


----------



## greg1491

GA100 for the weekend.


----------



## cadguy

Here's the pic of the Elementum Terra










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno

Ω Speedmaster LCD 1620


----------



## Sedi

Nice Omega! Was it NOS?

Me, I'm still wearing the WV-M400:









Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Reno

Sedi said:


> Nice Omega! *Was it NOS?*
> 
> Me, I'm still wearing the WV-M400:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


Thanks Sedi, nice CASIO 

No, far from it. I inherited it from my uncle. He was a heavy smoker, and the watch was in poor condition (see the very deep scratch in the glass ?) and was generally incrusted with _smoke dust_ o|

The whole story is here : https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/speedmaster-lcd-1977-a-229463.html


----------



## Wally79

Casio WV-M120DJ-7 this month.


----------



## gloster

Sedi, what did you do to that poor WV-M400?


----------



## dmc-01

Pulled out my Seiko SDGA003 to give it some sun light. It only had one bar at the start of the day.


----------



## esterill




----------



## cadguy

My Suunto Elementum Terra. Waiting for the baro graph to drop since we're expecting snowfall.


----------



## Toothbras

Ironman 30 lap today


----------



## cadguy

PRW3000 All Black. The baro graph forecasted the rain and snow correctly!


----------



## MusicPDX

1968 Omega Constellation


----------



## harald-hans

cadguy said:


> PRW3000 All Black. The baro graph forecasted the rain and snow correctly!


Pic please !


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## cadguy

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sedi

Nothing :-d. I bought it used from eBay - the description said: "usual signs of wear" and "fully functional". It arrived like this with a flat battery :-d. But I'm still happy as it was very cheap and the battery just needed some charging in the sun and was not deeply discharged.

Cheers, Sedi 


gloster said:


> Sedi, what did you do to that poor WV-M400?


----------



## greg1491

Casio GD350


----------



## Sedi

Looks like our WRUW got lost - time to bring it back up with my freshly modded DB-E30 with adapters and a Zulu strap:









Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Redcrow




----------



## time4achange

PRG260-1


----------



## Kenzirou

Prefer use this for weekends and outdoor activity.


----------



## Digitalspit

My first abc watch and it won't be my last. Loving my new watch.

Sent from my iPhone in New Orleans.


----------



## Redcrow

I'm digging my two F91W's immensely these days.


----------



## time4achange

PRG270-1


----------



## neveronmonday

*Timex Ironman Shock today*....


----------



## Redcrow




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Hilo

This here, my baby.


----------



## Sedi

Arrived today - Freestyle "Buzz 2.0":









Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Kenzirou

Bought this one since 2009 and still my favourite. Now with Zulu straps.


----------



## Sedi

Wow, looks great on the Zulu. IMO black watch and green strap works great together.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## hiker

Hilo said:


> This here, my baby.


how is the nylon/clothe strap on this watch?specialy in wet snowy rainy conditions?


----------



## wangallan

Running late. Traffic as usual. Lol!

Sent from my LT26w using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmarks9156

Here's my Riseman









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sedi

Freestyle "Lopex III"









The negative display is not as bad as it looks on the pic.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Rocat

Sedi said:


> Freestyle "Lopex III"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The negative display is not as bad as it looks on the pic.
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


Will a mini review be in the near future?


----------



## Sedi

Rocat said:


> Will a mini review be in the near future?


Probably. Maybe in the next days. Sunday or Monday.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## gloster

Pebble. It's owned my wrist for the past few weeks.


----------



## Hilo

hiker said:


> how is the nylon/clothe strap on this watch?specialy in wet snowy rainy conditions?


Very nice, quick to dry, very comfortable. Thicker than any nato/zulu strap. I regularly swim wearing it, and find that its almost dry even before i get fully dressed.
Also goes VERY well with the multicam-pattern, even though its a "real-tree" pattern on it, it has the same colours and nuances.

Edit: prg 240 5dr and prg 250 3dr come with that strap and the adaptors out of the box.


----------



## neveronmonday

*Casio AQ-S800W*


----------



## lmurtone

Yes Inca watch. This is a watch I had not used for long time and just remembered how great it is.


----------



## UBGunner

My New PRW-3000, just picked it up two days ago while on vacation.


----------



## Drudge

Currently having fun with this retro looking $20 special:


----------



## mblakrek




----------



## busmatt

I am a................








1981 Memomaster 








Matt


----------



## Redcrow




----------



## Wulf

I don't really belong here because I only have one watch.. but I really like my new PRG-550...! And with the new nato strap, it is so comfortable I never want to take it off.


----------



## Sedi

Frank Wulfers said:


> I don't really belong here because I only have one watch..


It's not really necessary to own many watches just to post in a watch forum :-d. Interest in watches might be good however ;-).

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Tobarm1907

Timex Ironman Race Trainer Pro today b-)









All the best,

Tobarm


----------



## John MS

From March 1981 a digital Seiko A257-5010 Alarm Chronograph. It's my first digital in a long time and I'm enjoying the vintage design and compact size.


----------



## Redcrow

John MS said:


> From March 1981 a digital Seiko A257-5010 Alarm Chronograph. It's my first digital in a long time and I'm enjoying the vintage design and compact size.
> 
> View attachment 1430230


Nice! Vintage digitals are a blast to collect.


----------



## Redcrow

This came today. Hard to make out in the pic, green border.

Goes with the set.


----------



## discodave

Suunto Spartan


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Very much enjoying my new pick up this week. 
My Casio ProTrek PRW 5100


----------



## Shounen




----------



## Timecacher

Wearing my new Timex T49951 today. Love the big display on this watch. It was a little too green for me so I ordered a black strap to tone it down a little.


----------



## xevious

DW-1100 without original bezel, of course (they're infamous for premature deterioration).


----------



## vanilla.coffee

PRW-5100 stuck to my wrist. All other watches unable to get a look in at the moment. 
Love this watch.


----------



## Redcrow

xevious said:


> DW-1100 without original bezel, of course (they're infamous for premature deterioration).


Looks good undressed.


----------



## Wulf

Received my new PAW-2000 today. I like what I see so far. |>


----------



## Redcrow

Back to this handy and comfortable friend.


----------



## hwc

Garmin fenix 2 with a black/red ZULU strap:


----------



## Redcrow

My trusty blue.


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## razoraggie

Timex endure...










Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sedi

Looks ridiculously huge on every wristshot but it's not that bad in reality :-d. Timex XL Expedition:









Cheers, Sedi


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Today I wore this:

A bit of 1980s Casio - the grandaddy of all G-Shocks - the 106.


----------



## Arie Radowsky

*Protrek PRG 250T on Maratac Zulu*


----------



## Redcrow




----------



## razoraggie

Wearing this again this evening. Am I insane for liking this watch? I find myself enjoying it a lot. Weird considering my mini collection.










Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefrox

*PROTREK EXTREME *;-)


----------



## n4speed

Using this as a daily driver for now


----------



## jefrox

​


----------



## pjc3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Newly arrived Omega Speedmaster Professional for me today.









I'm quite impressed with how the chronograph functions, you can start and stop it from the main time mode without having to go to the chrono mode which is unusual. Still not sure how you measure actual speed with it as it doesn't have a tachymetre!


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Picked up this little chap today. 
Nice fun little casual thing.


----------



## TheMac

Picked this up last month, really love the look!


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Bank Holiday Monday and I'm enjoying a couple of 1970's thoroughbreds.


----------



## sdelcegno

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Apollo83

Almost a year old... One or two bezel knocks, but still going strong!


----------



## Sedi

PAW-500 - still one of my all-time favorites:









Cheers, Sedi


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Xen.










Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

R.P.J. Jansen said:


> Xen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk


Could you tell us more about that watch?


----------



## razoraggie

Picked up a lightly used AMWS320 off of the bay today. I like!










Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## pegase747

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> Bank Holiday Monday and I'm enjoying a couple of 1970's thoroughbreds.
> 
> View attachment 1506553


Nice one, is it a 208 or 308 GT4 ??
love this model !

Pierre


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## Sedi

PRG-270









Cheers, Sedi


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

pegase747 said:


> Nice one, is it a 208 or 308 GT4 ??
> love this model !
> 
> Pierre


It's a 308 GT4. I did have a 208 before - they have a black faced dash rather than silver.


----------



## Drewbo

*PRG-270-7DR*


----------



## Redcrow




----------



## razoraggie

Returned the aqs810 and bought this.










Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## kostependrhs

I 'm very happy.
I was looking for an elegant led watch, n.o.s. preferably not from the web, at a price that i would not feel silly to pay. I wanted too much, i know that.
Found this in a watch repairing shop for 30€. I wear it since last thursday.
*
MICREL* was a trademark by *WINDERT WATCH CO., INC. (L.a.)*. Started 1978, closed 1985.

(it is difficult to take a picture of a led watch showing the time. Tripod & timer needed)


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

You got a good deal!


kostependrhs said:


> I 'm very happy.
> I was looking for an elegant led watch, n.o.s. preferably not from the web, at a price that i would not feel silly to pay. I wanted too much, i know that.
> Found this in a watch repairing shop for 30€. I wear it since last thursday.
> *
> MICREL* was a trademark by *WINDERT WATCH CO., INC. (L.a.)*. Started 1978, closed 1985.
> 
> (it is difficult to take a picture of a led watch showing the time. Tripod & timer needed)
> 
> View attachment 1530628
> View attachment 1530629


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Wearing my Speedy on a new mesh strap.


----------



## Redcrow

Very pleased with this one.


----------



## Drewbo




----------



## Brian Underdown




----------



## Apollo83

My Yes Inca says 'Happy Solstice!'


----------



## scufutz

Breeden said:


> After work switched from Seamaster to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My trusted 240 on a colourful Nato


Also i find one for only 32 €

Sent from my LG-F240K using Tapatalk


----------



## dougcee

Basic black Seiko!


----------



## Smaug

Casio AMW-320R on a leather strap. I just put a new battery in it last night, so today I will parade it around. I've been stuck on mechanicals lately, and so now, digitals seem miraculous to me again for a while.


----------



## Durp13579

Remembering my wis roots with my trusty Mudman tomorrow. (G-9300) It has seen everything I have thrown at it and came back just fine. From diving to hiking to yard work ("take it off" they said, "the mud is bad for it" they said, but my muddy came back strong.) I sound like Zoidberg, but whatever. My point is, the muddy is a robust, tough, and inspiring watch.

Sent from Betelgeuse 5


----------



## Smaug

Still with the GD-350-1B. Here's a shot from a visit to the park earlier today.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Apollo83 said:


> My Yes Inca says 'Happy Solstice!'
> 
> View attachment 1536370


One of those is on my "want list".


----------



## Sabresoft




----------



## neveronmonday

Casio vibration alarm...


----------



## Redcrow

I really love this Timex. It has Timex's great intuitive button configuration, all the features I need and it's unbelievably comfortable. Wonderful outdoor summer knockaround watch.


----------



## Smaug

Redcrow said:


> I really love this Timex. It has Timex's great intuitive button configuration, all the features I need and it's unbelievably comfortable. Wonderful outdoor summer knockaround watch.


I saw and demo'd that one in a store not too long ago. I agree with you; great feature set, great buttons, great interface. But I just can't make myself buy a Timex any more, after having to pay for their warranty service on a couple of Ironman watches in the 90s. They were past the store return policy, but still in Timex's warranty, and I had to pay $25 or something to get a manufacturing defect of the straps fixed. (I bought a matched set for my girlfriend and I)

Still, I guess it's not like it's a huge investment, maybe I'll reconsider.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Smaug

I'm wearing more formal clothes than usual today to work, so I didn't want to be tacky and wear the G-Shock GD-350 again. It pained me to take it off this morning, I slept with it on to see if the Vibe Alarm would be effective at waking me up.

I started with WVA470 ana-digi solar/atomic. But I'm in a digital mood these days, so I switched to the A158W when I got to work. Every time I wear this, I'm struck by what a nice clear display this watch has. Only four screens: time/calendar, alarm, stopwatch, and time/calendar setting. (no Adjust button on this baby!)

I'm going home for lunch today, where my lovely wife will cook up some fine Chinese cuisine for my belly, and I set the alarm for 12:14, to remind me to leave in time to get back to work by 12:30.

So, in short:

_I woke up with this one:


Then, switched to this for something more professional for work:


Finally, at work, I switched to the famous A158W: (only it's now on a Swiss army-style nylon/vinyl strap)_


----------



## JacksonExports

The Gulfmaster G Shocks latest ABC watch


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

_







Originally Posted by *R.P.J. Jansen* 
Xen.



Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk

_




ronalddheld said:


> Could you tell us more about that watch?


Sorry for my late reaction ronalddheld.

It's my Xen Scroll 2nd xq 0117.
It's a digital watch showing the time by a push of a button.
It has a vintage and clean design by Hans Gabriel Schroll.
When showing the time the seconds scroll down, with a second push the date is shown.
Beside the time and date it has some other functions like any digital watch.

Here's another shot.


----------



## Smaug




----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Robotaz said:


> View attachment 1545700


That looks like it might be interesting to see in motion. Does the middle bit with the 6 move up or down?


----------



## Smaug

*Back to the G-Shock GD-350*

Going to have my mom up and cook brunch today: pancakes from scratch, Jimmy Dean sausage, and eggs

Later, I'll barbecue some hamburgers. Happy holiday weekend, my US buddies! Our baby country is now 238 years old.


----------



## thorton

Garmin Fenix 1. Having coffee after c25k run this AM plus a 20km quick cycle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiker

*Re: Back to the G-Shock GD-350*



Smaug said:


> Going to have my mom up and cook brunch today: pancakes from scratch, Jimmy Dean sausage, and eggs
> 
> Later, I'll barbecue some hamburgers. Happy holiday weekend, my US buddies! Our baby country is now 238 years old.


every day of week must be saturday.lol.

I wish the casio people had combined rangemans features with gd350 .it would be perfect watch.even on normal battery.
also I wish my negative rangeman had visibility like negative gd350

but you cant have it all.can you.


----------



## 2 die 4

Steel is real.

Sent using binary Morse code


----------



## Apollo83

Ancient and modern timepieces...


----------



## Smaug

*Re: Back to the G-Shock GD-350*

Thanks for the comments, hiker. I'll have to look into the Rangeman's features. I don't have one, so I don't know off the top of my head what it's got that this one doesn't.

BTW - I just noticed I posted this here instead of in the "WRUW at the moment" thread. Can you move it please Sedi?


----------



## Sedi

*Re: Back to the G-Shock GD-350*



Smaug said:


> BTW - I just noticed I posted this here instead of in the "WRUW at the moment" thread. Can you move it please Sedi?


Done.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Smaug

I often use this watch as a time reference to set my other watches, since it's solar/atomic. But I rarely wear it lately, so I thought it was time to stretch its legs.

It's hard to come back to work after that nice long weekend. That extra day really makes a difference. I feel nice and relaxed.

We watched the first disc of The Fellowship of the Ring last night. It is the first my 10 year-old son had heard or seen of The Lord of the Rings. He was riveted, and I hope he doesn't have nightmares from the Ring Wraiths. He's not ready for the books yet, even The Hobbit, as his English is not really up to speed.

Last night after dinner, I realized we were all wearing Casios, so I took a "family picture" to document it. Ivy's wearing the latest pick-up, the Batteryless AQ190. LiFu has the classic DW-5600E G-Shock, and I was wearing the GD-350 G-Shock.


----------



## Smaug

Changed to the newly-arrived AQ-230. Love it already. So unobtrusive on the wrist. Elegant, yet reasonably full-featured for the $21 that it cost.


----------



## Sedi

Ah, LOTR - I have watched those movies probably more than 20 times. Can't wait till my son is old enough (he's 7).

cheers, Sedi


----------



## DiveCon2007

PRW2500


----------



## bojany

Something strange is going on. Funny weather 









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sedi

DB-E30:


cheers, Sedi


----------



## Iyonk

sgw100


----------



## DiveCon2007

Now on NATO!


----------



## Smaug

My Digital Watch Phase continues, and I'm wearing the Casio B640WD-1A. Here's the skinny:


VERY similar module to that of the G-Shock DW-5600E. It seems to differ only in that it has dual orange LED sidelights (one on each sideinstead of an Electro-luminescent backlight. I just love this module, because it shows time of day in Timer and Stopwatch modes, and has the coveted Multifunction alarm. (programmable by date)
Typical cheap bracelet. However, wear it just snug enough that it doesn't slide on the wrist, and it doesn't pull hairs. Believe it or not, it is actually comfortable when worn like this, because the bracelet breathes well. The bracelet is VERY easy to adjust, it only requires a small screwdriver to pry open the lock for the clasp that slides up and down one side of the bracelet.
Buttons are exit the case radially, 70-style; instead of horizontally; 80s-style. This makes them more natural to push.
The watch head is a little bit thicker and wider than the F91W/A158W series, but smaller than the 5600E G-Shock, due to lack of the rubber armor.
Bold digits
Less dial text and decoration than we're used to from vintage Casio digitals
Case is plastic, with a matte silver paint. I don't know what color the plastic is underneath yet, but I suspect white.


----------



## WolfHunter3877




----------



## smootsg

I still don't know what this is:


----------



## smootsg

smootsg said:


> I still don't know what this is:


----------



## Smaug

Today, I'm wearing the last of the newly-arrived Casios, the DB-380-1DF. Many of you will recall when these were popular in the late 80s and early 90s. I had the black plastic version of this back then. I threw it out when the front buttons stopped working. Back then, I believe they were separate buttons. Now, it is one rocker button, which may prove to be more durable. I know they're a lot harder to push than they were back in the day!

I just love the display on this one; it has room for SO much information. For example, the bottom left area displays the time of day in every mode except Databank mode.

It has the smart "Return to Home" functionality of the Mode button I like so much, in which if I actually DO something in a given mode, the next press of the Mode button goes directly back to the home (timekeeping) screen.

The bracelet is pretty slick, it is styled after the early 80s ones. As with my other cheap Casios on bracelets, it actually doesn't pull hair unless I wear it loose enough to slide around. (I know, that is damning with faint praise, right?)

The six-button interface is pretty nice too. For example, when in Adjust mode, pressing the Mode button goes left one field, and pressing the 12/24H button moves the cursor right one field. If I mess something up and want to go back, I don't have to go through all fields again. (It matters more, since this is a databank watch) I'm going to try wearing this for a few days. Sometimes, that databank can come in handy for being able to dial numbers on another phone, without having to have one's cell phone handy to look up the numbers. (or without having to go through the unlock sequence)


----------



## yankeexpress

On my left, the 30th Anniversary Rangeman LE, now out of production.










On my right, a new band for my new Monster, squeezed a 22mm strap onto a 20mm watch.


----------



## Sedi

That "sunburst" dial always reminds me of a Gibson Les Paul - beautiful watch the new Monster!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Smaug

Back to the Casio SGW-100, one of my perennial favorite digitals. Nice big, contrasty display, some color, good feature set, but not overdone on anything. (except the bezel graphics, as usual for Casio) 'used it to time my bike commute into work this morning: 13 minutes in light traffic. (11.5 mph average, including a couple short stops)


----------



## DiveCon2007

PRW-2500 on orange/black Zulu


----------



## Drof

Citizen BL5250-02L Eco-Drive with black silicon dive strap with grey stitching.


----------



## Wulf

Casio PAW2000


----------



## starman69

Hello 








Cheap and legendary casio F-91W 

Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## hiker

in rains i always somehow go for rangeman!


----------



## hiker

and during hikes etc i sometimes wear this these days...prg 260...a hidden gem


----------



## Smaug

This one has a GREAT module. It's my go-to weekend watch, lately.

Nice watches today fellas!


----------



## Smaug

G-2900 for me today. Here's the key points:

It's smallish, for a G-Shock these days. It's got one of Casio's BEST modules; right up there with the GD-350. (multifunction alarms, PIN-protected e-Data, time visible in most modes, 10 year battery) Affordable too, it was $70 when I got it a few years ago at Walmart. I bet it's down to $60 now.

I've GOT to make a better pic of it though, one of these days. This one makes it look like it has a dim LCD, and it doesn't.


----------



## Smaug

I'm going Batteryless today, with the AL-190.


----------



## Redcrow




----------



## Smaug

DB-380 today. After reading Sedi's comments about his favorite Databank, I think his favorite's module is based upon the module in this one. Feature set is nearly identical, except his is solar, has a different display and light.

I love the 6-button control on this one.

I may add the calculator version of this watch to my collection soon.


----------



## Sedi

Smaug said:


> DB-380 today. After reading Sedi's comments about his favorite Databank, I think his favorite's module is based upon the module in this one. Feature set is nearly identical, except his is solar, has a different display and light.


Possible - many of the databank models have very similar features - I also have the DB-37 and was contemplating the purchase of a DB-36 which also has the 6-button design. Features are nearly the same - I think the 37 and 36 lack the daycounter.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Smaug

Sedi said:


> Possible - many of the databank models have very similar features - I also have the DB-37 and was contemplating the purchase of a DB-36 which also has the 6-button design. Features are nearly the same - I think the 37 and 36 lack the daycounter.


What's a daycounter?

Also, how do you like the DB37 design, with all the buttons front-facing?


----------



## Smaug

*DW-5600E*

This is my son's watch. He rarely wears it; just leaves it sitting around. He's 10 and pretty thin, so we trimmed off a bunch of the strap; that was always the one annoyance to me too; that keeper would slide down and the tail would catch on everything. I trimmed it so that now, there's only four holes extra when I'm wearing it, and probably about 8 holes extra on my son.

I wore one of these exclusively for the better part of 10 years; it was just part of my daily routine to strap on the G-Shock every morning. It went about 7 years on the first battery, with regular use of everything.

It feels good to have a 5600E on my wrist again. b-)


----------



## Iyonk

*Re: DW-5600E*

W-s220..


----------



## tkdwarrior




----------



## Smaug

Casio ana-digi, solar/atomic, WVA-470:


----------



## Smaug

Back to the SGW-100-3V.

I love the nice big main display.


----------



## adi911

Today is my Casio EQW a1000 time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trandy

Seiko solar/atomic today:


----------



## Smaug

G-2900 today. An often-overlooked model, due to the sail-shaped analog counters, I think. Too bad, as it has a GREAT feature set, is not too big, and is quite affordable.


----------



## Sedi

Smaug said:


> What's a daycounter?
> 
> Also, how do you like the DB37 design, with all the buttons front-facing?


It counts down the days up to a certain date - if the date is in the past it will count the days that have passed since then. I love the design of the DB-37 - unfortunately this model is known for having issues with the power supply to the LCD - it sometimes dims even with a new battery. So I hardly wear it.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Smaug

B640WD-1A today. Love this module; it (or one very similar to it) has been a classic since the 80s with the 5600 G-Shock.


----------



## Iyonk

Wearing this writing this...


----------



## Smaug

GD-350 today. I love the ergonomics and feature set for this watch, I just wish it weren't so BIG.


----------



## hiker

casio prw 3000 1A


----------



## Smaug

Looking good with that 3000, hiker.

I went formal today, with the AQ-230:


----------



## Smaug

The PRW-3000B-5D arrived yesterday, so I'm wearing it today.

There are more pix and info on it in the 21-page PRW-3000 thread.

Here's a wrist shot:


----------



## obigeorge

Love this watch...


----------



## Smaug

obigeorge said:


> Love this watch...


I was sorely tempted by that one myself, but I'd just bought the GD350 with negative display, and didn't want to overdo it.


----------



## Iyonk

modded


----------



## razoraggie

I'm wearing my new acquisition today: Timex XL expedition shock vibrate. Those digits are HUGE!


----------



## dmc-01

Family vacation:


Garmin Fenix 2
Suunto Ambit 2 Sapphire
PAW2000-1CR
PAW2000T-7CR
PRW-3000-4BCR


----------



## Iyonk

f105w


----------



## Iyonk

Classic armitron instalite... lovely cheapo..


size comparison with dw5600e


i like this cheapo =) timed it with time.is and only drift +0.1 to 0,2 secs in 3 days... perfect..


----------



## adi911

Today I took the PRG270 and made another test related to barometric pressure change alarm. I will post the results later.


----------



## Iyonk

sport 1440


----------



## CobaltBlaze

Still rocking the Rangeman! 1 Week anniversary is tomorrow


----------



## Trandy

Seiko solar/atomic today:


----------



## Iyonk

AE1000


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Going for a walk this morning










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Redcrow




----------



## Iyonk

f91w








btw, i like your f105 avatar redcrow!


----------



## Triton9




----------



## Sabresoft




----------



## Iyonk

Triton9 said:


>


what is the strap combo triton? it looks like you fit mod it to this casio.. make it look more beefier than the original trap... nice work!


----------



## Triton9

Iyonk said:


> what is the strap combo triton? it looks like you fit mod it to this casio.. make it look more beefier than the original trap... nice work!


Thanks for the compliment. Bought this aftermarket no brand 18mm strap from a watch shop for $5. I love this W-800H since its able to display actual time while using stopwatch function at the same time. Just love the big digital time display and plenty of info provided on the screen.


----------



## Iyonk

Triton9 said:


> Thanks for the compliment. Bought this aftermarket no brand 18mm strap from a watch shop for $5. I love this W-800H since its able to display actual time while using stopwatch function at the same time. Just love the big digital time display and plenty of info provided on the screen.


yeah, it is a great casio... used to own one that has gold writing and yellow tinted display, very legible and i like the look... when i got my first G-Shock DW-5600, i gave the W-800 to my 15years niece and she really like it.. i quite miss it.. yeah, it lack countdown timer, but it was a great watch!
enjoy your combo with joy and great health triton!


----------



## myke

Citizen Atessa


----------



## Iyonk

Atlantis 100..
it is a gift and i really like it! full packed of features (dual time, dual alarm, stopwatch, countdown timer, EL baclight and night mode, legible and comfy)
put a fresh CR2016, and i like the diplay change color depend on angle, sometime grey, green, purple-ish, brownish and so on)


----------



## inox

more zero than Bond


----------



## Iyonk

timex on leather


----------



## td160

Today it is an older Casio Pathfinder. model PAT 500. An old favorite.

-Steve


----------



## starman69




----------



## Smaug

Started with this Khaki King for my great godmother's funeral. Rest in peace:


Back home now in casual clothes. Wife is about to wake up from her nap, and I've switched to my trusty SGW-100B. These two would make a nicely balanced two-watch collection for under $1k, no?


----------



## Smaug

Iyonk said:


> timex on leather


Looks good on that strap, Chief!


----------



## Iyonk

Smaug said:


> Looks good on that strap, Chief!


Thank you sir! =)

i also try it on nylon..dont know which is better, but i do enjoy this timex.


----------



## Iyonk

red for independent day in my country..


----------



## Positively-Negative

Going a little bit old school today.


----------



## Smaug

Iyonk said:


> Thank you sir! =)
> 
> i also try it on nylon..dont know which is better, but i do enjoy this timex.
> View attachment 1599427


Looks better on the brown leather. The chrome finish on the case calls for something a little more formal than dull nylon, in my opinion.


----------



## Iyonk

Smaug said:


> Looks better on the brown leather. The chrome finish on the case calls for something a little more formal than dull nylon, in my opinion.


yeah, i think you're right, it does looks good on that brown leather... thx J!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

hey kids!

Received this cool one today... my only complain the strap, is just too long, I wish it was an inch shorter. Other than that I like this Timex a lot! I'm thinking already about getting the orange, the all black, the military... these are like pokemons *You gotta get them all!*

IMG_20140819_205950


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

My first fully ABC watch - Timex WS4








I love how the darker elements appear lighter when the illumination is on. Not quite sure how that works...polarised light maybe?


----------



## Iyonk

try out gold and brown.


----------



## Smaug

GD350; first digital in a week or so. Feels good to have an appliance on my wrist again. 

GD350 today. Somehow, this one is just as comfortable as the much smaller Shanghai. ...at least until wintertime, hehehe.


----------



## jadocs

Suunto Core. I recently acquired. Going to switch to a leather strap next week.

I've broken so many straps on my vector and xlander, so it's nice to have something that will accept a standard 24mm strap.


----------



## JC73

Sandouflage


----------



## Fullers1845

Timex Expedition Shock Digital Compass. T94612.


----------



## geezerbutler

Sedi's Databank from yesterday made me go with some oblong Casio love today:


----------



## Iyonk

Enjoying matching watch with my loving son...


----------



## ajurist

Original Seiko 6306


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## Sedi

PRG-270


cheers, Sedi


----------



## Iyonk

Just sharing my straps replacement projects... =)


----------



## jahaworth

Just arrived in the post today. Love love love it!!


----------



## smootsg

This thing!


----------



## adi911

Sent from my ZX Spectrum using Tapatalk


----------



## chicagozqian

Movado Kingmatic 7750


----------



## Sedi

AE-1200


cheers, Sedi


----------



## Rocat

How is the strap for you Sedi? 
I tried on one at the local Wal-Mart some months back and found the strap to be a little short in length. The standard AE-1200 on black resin however fits nicely. I keep looking at that one or the AE-1300.

But not anytime soon since I just won an auction on eBay for a used GW-M850-1 for cheap. :-d:-d|>|>



Sedi said:


> AE-1200
> 
> 
> cheers, Sedi


----------



## Sedi

Plenty of strap left for me - but I only have 7" wrists. I'm at the 5th hole and there are 6 holes left.
Congrats on the GW-M850!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## Iyonk

Copper theme timex


----------



## hiker




----------



## Iyonk

F105 on nylon


----------



## felipefuda

sent from my razr hd


----------



## TGV

http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac58/tgv24/20140923_091326.jpg


----------



## TGV




----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

This:


----------



## adi911

Looks like weather is getting better 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco




----------



## hiker

adi911 said:


> View attachment 1645381
> 
> Looks like weather is getting better
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1028!

either you lvie near sea or your barometer needs setting!lol

by the way such drastic increase in baro pressure does not necessarily means immediate better weather....


----------



## adi911

hiker said:


> 1028!
> 
> either you lvie near sea or your barometer needs setting!lol
> 
> by the way such drastic increase in baro pressure does not necessarily means immediate better weather....


Barometer is working fine. At my home is accordingly to weather station pressure 1013 usually. But if I go in the center of city, I decline about 150-200 meters. That is why the pressure appears to be that high, and sudden change indicator appeared. After I went home it was back at 1013.
The trend was going up anyways. Is now better weather 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiker

so your center of city is at sea level?ok

I have set my own baro to sea level pressure,instead of absolute pressure..but both are ok...
but if you live in flat cty the sea level pressure gives u a little bit more idea about weather...


in my experience I have never seen baro pressure in my area above 1030...but as u go north baro highs can be upto 1070 even!


----------



## hiker

"jungle" safari o my 3000 continues..:-d


----------



## sci

The big classic


----------



## stockae92

Pebble! Just updated to V2.6 firmware


----------



## DiveCon2007




----------



## ehansen

Happy Columbus Day...

Back from mountain biking with the Quicksilver digital (beater)


----------



## inox

This version finally got me to move up from my hacked up 2.1 firmware.

Have you tried the compass app yet? It's pretty awesome:
https://apps.getpebble.com/applications/540f7cafbc27450164000157



stockae92 said:


> Pebble! Just updated to V2.6 firmware


----------



## Iyonk

I love SGW100


----------



## inox

That has a _killer_ display!



Iyonk said:


> I love SGW100


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

This just arrived today - Casio SPF-10 with Infra Red Thermal Scanner.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iyonk

Timex on leather


----------



## Iyonk

Poorman DW6900 =)
and better fit for smaller wrist too!


----------



## stu78

I just picked this up a couple of weeks ago. I have never really warn watches in the past but am really getting into them now. I didn't even know about ABC watches till about 2 months ago. Ya, I know, it seems like i have truly have been living under a rock. Next will be a nice analog watch.


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## John MS

Oris XXL Complication today.


----------



## sci

for Halloween


----------



## amgbda

Happy Halloween!


----------



## BigAl60613

Seiko SLK092


----------



## ciclismosam

I'm wearing my only digital this week. I'm a big fan of the Vector.


----------



## JohnnyB

Modified Seiko 009


----------



## DiveCon2007




----------



## Fullers1845

PRG 270-7


----------



## Fullers1845

Again...


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## adswatts

My only digital is taking all the wrist time lately.


----------



## razoraggie

Warm winter day in Texas.


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## Trandy

Casio Tough Solar today:


----------



## Carrot01

Delta


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco




----------



## filthyj24

Protrek on a modified G-shock strap.


----------



## Fullers1845

GW-056A Polygon.


----------



## filthyj24

Fullers1845 said:


> GW-056A Polygon.


 My grail become the negative version of that watch.


----------



## jamcleod2010

Wearing my favorite watch - Seiko EPD.


----------



## Motion84

Joined the site today. First post, getting used to the site. Been lurking for a few months before taking the plunge and joining.

Gained more of an interest in watches in the last few months. First found out about this forum through a G-Shock Wikipedia link. Especially interested in vintage watches.

Pics from earlier - Vintage Casio DW-290, Made in Japan (The 'Mission Impossible' watch ):


----------



## Fullers1845

Was wearing the GW-5000 out in the snow this morning.


----------



## Smaug

DB-380:


Great module.

My son just got a DB610 (calculator from the 80s) The bracelet was too big for his tiny wrist, even at the smallest size. I found an old nylon strap, installed that, and trimmed it down for him. I made him read the manual and learn how to use it just now.

He's one of those kids (11) who just throws things down without thinking, and is terrible at planning. I'm going to work on him to use the scheduler; I remember that being quite handy for me when I was using my DBC150.


----------



## no-fi

It's a Sunday so time for something a bit fun - my c1980 Lorus melody alarm watch. It plays seven different melodies - one for each day of the week. So now I have to come up with seven different tasks to do today...


----------



## Smaug

I've been wearing the AQ-S800 for the past few days.



Just finished introducing my wife and son to The Terminator. They're Chinese, and have only been here less than a year, so they don't know all the little pop culture things, especially ones from the 80s.


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## Smaug

AQ-230 today. It was pretty easy, setting it forward an hour. I'm dreading having to reset it in the fall though. To set the analog hands on these, one presses the shrouded button on the right side and waits, while the minutes hand clicks around in 1/2 or 1/3 minute increments. Still, its better than making the whole watch super-bulky to accommodate mechanics. Not as slick as my recent pick-up, where I just set the digital time and the analog jumps into step with it.


----------



## Rocat

Smaug said:


> I've been wearing the AQ-S800 for the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished introducing my wife and son to The Terminator. They're Chinese, and have only been here less than a year, so they don't know all the little pop culture things, especially ones from the 80s.


So does your son just look at you funny when you say I'll be back?


----------



## Rocat

G-9000 today out and about


----------



## Smaug

Rocat said:


> So does your son just look at you funny when you say I'll be back?


It's funny you should mention it. Oftentimes, when I leave the home, I say: "I'll be back." with a big grin. They were probably wondering why the heck that required a smile. Now? Let's see. Maybe we'll watch T2 tonight and reinforce it a bit.


----------



## Smaug

Rocat said:


> G-9000 today out and about


Great modules on those original Mudmen. |>


----------



## Smaug

G2900 today. Another great Casio module, if I may say so myself.


----------



## bbalaban

GLS 8900 with appropriate pants


----------



## 80s-LCDwatch

ODM Mysterious DD129:








I have written a little about the watch here


----------



## Smaug

Vintage-style DB380.

Here's a break-down:


6-button interface
5 multi-function alarms
Dual Time
Stopwatch (24 hr)
Timer (24 hr)
30-page telememo (view it as a back-up directory to your cell phone)
Killer 80s vintage design
Time of day visible in most modes
Wimpy-but-adequate LED side light


----------



## DMCBanshee

*Suunto Core
*


----------



## Smaug

AQ-S800W again today. Today, I used the stopwatch several times, and each time, the minutes hand was in the way. I could peer around it, but I couldn't help but think that this doesn't happen with pure digitals...


----------



## dasmi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

I can't seem to stop wearing this watch.


----------



## aurabattler

Happy Friday!


----------



## Smaug

Fullers1845 said:


> I can't seem to stop wearing this watch.


They're easy to wear and very useful. Not too bulky, for a G.


----------



## Smaug

GD350 today.


----------



## Mac4095

PRS-400-1VDF an old fishing buddy.

http://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae347/mac4095/mac/IMAG1354_1.jpg


----------



## Smaug

Casio Twin Sensor (compass and thermometer) Model SGW-100. One of my all-time favorites. Big bold display, easy-to-press buttons, and a good feature set.


----------



## no-fi

Vintage Seiko LCD for me today.


----------



## Shounen




----------



## Smaug

The mighty DBC-610. This was The King of Casios back in '86. As I recall, they cost a pretty penny back then. Way more than my 10 year-old self could afford.

You can see it is bumping the CA53W that I started the day with right off my wrist. 



Now if only I need to execute some calculation, my day will be complete.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Nice. Now I call the CA35A, "The Heisenberg".


----------



## Frogman4me

Vintage Bulova Snorkel 666ft Accutron


----------



## dasmi

This one still.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug

Here's a proper wrist shot of the latest arrival. I call it a "retro smart watch." I really like the two-week schedule calendar at the top. It is a more passive way of keeping me informed of upcoming events than the calendars on smart phones. Since I see the events at a glance every time I check the time, I tend to have them in my mind, rather than forgetting about them until a phone reminds me.


----------



## Motion84

The most iconic Casio. On the lookout for a 1991 Japan made original version.


----------



## razoraggie

Wearing a new acquisition today: a blue face AMW320 on a Seiko Z22 strap.


----------



## Smaug

Motion84 said:


> The most iconic Casio. On the lookout for a 1991 Japan made original version.
> 
> View attachment 3358154


That is definitely an iconic one. But Casio has designed SO many iconic models, I'd be hard-pressed to pick just one. The calculator watches (CA53W) G-Shock (DW5000 and 5600 especially) are right up there too.

I've got an A158W, which is the silver-colored, braceleted version, but I'm still strangely tempted to pick up an F-91, because of the more comfortable band. Casio's metal straps on the more affordable watches leave a lot to be desired. I noticed on a 1976 Casio, they've been using that same bracelet design for nearly 40 years now!


----------



## Smaug

razoraggie said:


> Wearing a new acquisition today: a blue face AMW320 on a Seiko Z22 strap.


Love it. Don't you just love the bidirectional bezel action?

Consider pickup up some kind of brown leather strap for it. Brown strap w/blue dial is the peas & carrots of watches. On that watch, it would dress it up a bit AND make it more comfortable.


----------



## razoraggie

Thanks, Smaug. I love the watch, I do wish the bezel was unidirectional, but oh well.

The Seiko rubber is actually quite comfortable!


----------



## tabbywmollya

My prw 2500-1.


----------



## Dwsjr50

PAG240B. Have a great day.


----------



## John MS

The Casio A500WA is what I believe to be a new version of the A300U Worldtimer. My last Casio was one of the original Telememo 50's in the late 1980's. When I saw the A500WA mentioned here earlier I had to have one. With a soft spot for digital watches and world timers I really took to this vintage styled gem.

edit: The downloaded 3437 module operations guide shows the display in both positive and negative format. Are there other Casio watches using a negative display 3437 module?








other


----------



## kostependrhs

This is a frankenwatch. Its a miyoko from the 80s (very popular cheap brand in greece). Original module was dead beyond repair so i replaced it with a module that (almost) fitted in the case. Segments are missing because of corrosion.
Cost me 1€ + 2€ for the new module + 1 for the bracelet...


----------



## dasmi

It's not a digital ... But it's awesome.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug

Still wearing the DBC-610, and loading up the scheduler too. It's going to be hard to stop wearing this one...


----------



## Smaug

Woo, I've got my ACT together today! See how matchy-matchy I am in this "Worn and Wound" pose?  (that's not usual for me to be so well put-together in the morning)


----------



## sci




----------



## Shockwave

Needed something to time my baking with timer and chrono.


----------



## Motion84

Smaug said:


> That is definitely an iconic one. But Casio has designed SO many iconic models, I'd be hard-pressed to pick just one. The calculator watches (CA53W) G-Shock (DW5000 and 5600 especially) are right up there too.


Agree.



> I've got an A158W, which is the silver-colored, braceleted version, but I'm still strangely tempted to pick up an F-91, because of the more comfortable band. Casio's metal straps on the more affordable watches leave a lot to be desired. I noticed on a 1976 Casio, they've been using that same bracelet design for nearly 40 years now!


Yeah I've seen the silver coloured bracelet ones but, they've never interested me. I'm into original designs or original retros (original designs being the best normally).


----------



## Motion84

Wearing the vintage DW-290 (in countdown mode here):


----------



## johnlummis

i was wearing this til a few minutes ago


----------



## johnlummis

but now wearing this


----------



## 80s-LCDwatch

Pasnew Lapgo PLG-1002D (D for digital). I have written about my first impressions here.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Today it's my newly arrived AE-2000W.


----------



## razoraggie

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> Today it's my newly arrived AE-2000W.
> 
> View attachment 3659066


That really looks good. It looks like a nice size, too.


----------



## sci




----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

A bit of slightly vintage ana-digi action for me today.


----------



## sergio65

Vintage today


----------



## SSingh1975

Xlander!!


----------



## chris09

Breaking in my Fenix 3....so far so good


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## geezerbutler

Timex today:


----------



## mofa

Casio AE 1200 on the plane.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

I treated myself to these 2 in the last week:


----------



## dragonhf

I visited my mother last week and found a rare Casio FS-10 Film Watch in the plastic "rocket" case, that my brother had when he was a kid.
It was really dirty but I cleaned it and bought a new battery today. To my surprise it still works:-D
Feeling nostalgic to wear the watch.


----------



## cuerposaco

Nixon









Enviado desde mi LG-D802 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Geejam

Cheap and cheerful bit of fun my £26.99 Next M30968 still going strong at 10 years plus


----------



## muto




----------



## dan55

Shounen said:


>


v cool  is that a smart watch screen?


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco




----------



## Chascomm

It doesn't happen often but I'm going digital today, old school ;-)


----------



## cuerposaco

Calculator









Tapatalk.


----------



## Carrot01

finally got my titanium mega, quite nice it is too


----------



## cuerposaco

CASIO WORLD TIME









Tapatalk.


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## idkfa

Wearing my new PRG-270. I hesitated for over a year, regarding this watch and Pro Treks in general, but I am very happy I went with this. The sensors are useful and fun to use (for the recreational outdoors type) and it is quite a solid every-day watch. The orange markers on the bezel kept me away but they are far more subdued than in pictures and add a nice hint of colour.


----------



## jalak

DB-E30


----------



## shameless

have a great day


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Casio GMW-62


----------



## adi911

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zapiao

This morning


----------



## zapiao

Now.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Blue/Green version of the Seiko A239 for me today.


----------



## zapiao




----------



## cuerposaco

Tapatalk.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## knightsofjersey

Timex Ironmam








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

W215H








It doesn't look like it but this is the grey version.


----------



## razoraggie

Blue AMW320 on a leather NATO...


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Mobil1Mach

Ronin Pilot 44 on Greg Spitz leather.

It's a good placeholder until I buy a real flieger.


----------



## Trandy

1990 Casio DW 7200 Penta Graph:


----------



## scufutz

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NotSure




----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Love the sub dials, especial the DOW indicator. What model is it?


NotSure said:


>


----------



## ManOnTime

Not as nice or as expensive as some of the other great watches in this thread, but I like it all the same.

NOS condition 1980s Puslar V041-5180.


----------



## TedJ

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> Love the sub dials, especial the DOW indicator. What model is it?


It's the GPW-1000 Gravitymaster.

GPS HYBRID WAVE CEPTOR - PRODUCTS - G-SHOCK - CASIO


----------



## Redcrow




----------



## sci

CASIO W202


----------



## StupidNinja

Ambit3 Peak Black


----------



## StupidNinja




----------



## messyGarage

My work companion, on a PU bracelet that allow me a split-second removal.

Not the nicest combo, but it's pactical and sturdy.

Pic from 2 days ago.


----------



## Mmarks9156

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## messyGarage




----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Omega Time Computer II from 1974


----------



## SgtPepper

Casio AE1200WHB-3B


----------



## MiklosR

SUUNTO Elementum Terra


----------



## ManOnTime




----------



## Serevro

Casio Lineage


----------



## don-venditore

Casio


----------



## ManOnTime

don-venditore said:


> Casio
> 
> View attachment 6370513


Wow...

What model is this? I am loving it's minimalist design.


----------



## don-venditore

This is Casio SA-71


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

don-venditore said:


> This is Casio SA-71
> 
> View attachment 6376322


Impressive! Relic from the past, and yet looks almost brand new!

Like already said, very clean design. Can you confirm if the case is all metal? Thanks.


----------



## don-venditore

only back is steel


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco




----------



## ManOnTime

Been wanting a new digital for all-round/beater wear use, as well as a bedtime watch.

Found this under the tree today. Quite pleased with it.

Casio WS210H-1AV Tide Graph/Moon Phase.

My first solar Casio and first multiple alarm (5) watch.









Sorry for the crappy pic, just noticed the bad reflection.


----------



## limatime




----------



## Toothbras




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Retro styled ultra affordable.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## limatime

Earlier today



After I got home



A quick collection shot of my cheapo Casios



Planning on picking up a green F-91W and green NATO in the near future because I love the simple module and square digitals. 91's wear so much better on a NATO I think


----------



## MercifulFate

harald-hans said:


>


drooooooool oh my goodness that's amazing


----------



## harald-hans

One Wristshot and two Lumeshot´s ...


----------



## harald-hans

Todays choice ...


----------



## cuerposaco




----------



## tabbywmollya

My paw 1100. Have a great day








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Currently wearing this. Always wanted one, but when it arrived I found it slightly challenging to look at. I'm being won over by the ease of use and sheer utility of the functions. It's definitely a triumph of function over form and in many ways more appealing for that reason.


----------



## Robotaz

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01




----------



## andyahs




----------



## tabbywmollya

Prw6000y









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## idkfa




----------



## Solidus snake

I have been wearing this for the past week.
I Picked it up from the local opportunity store for $8 Aus. Not too bad at all after a battery change.


----------



## Dwsjr50

Gw9300-1dr carbon fiber bracelet.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beach Hound

Suunto Vector....nice and light and doesn't hurt my eyes when I light it up at night......










https://m.facebook.com/avgguyswatchcollecting/


----------



## andyahs




----------



## Brimstone




----------



## Odie




----------



## horolicious




----------



## gdm2

My first ABC Casio..

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

Getting the HR belt ready for my crossfit session.....


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## fcasoli

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## tabbywmollya

GW9300-1dr with carbon fiber bracelet.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## tabbywmollya

PAW1100








Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmarks9156

Here's my grab and go knock around for working around the house.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## LastStarfighter

I think this will be staying on my wrist for some time. At least until they make a version with GPS on board too.


----------



## knightsofjersey

Timex ironman

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmarks9156

My DB Daynight Ops T100 PVD.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## tabbywmollya

PRW1300

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cuerposaco




----------



## d_rocketeer

Nice, sunny weather here today and have been wearing my 80s vintage Citizen C050 Yacht-timer


----------



## knightsofjersey

Timex ironman








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wielingab

This one (pic from internet). Bought it yesterday for 15 euo's unused. The strap didn't even have markings of use on it. Bcause it's a G-SHOCK I couldn't go wrong.

I know, it's not the version with radio, etc., but for that money, couldn't leave it behind.


----------



## SgtPepper

My first Timex: T49982:


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## swiens

Bombfrog


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## scufutz

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## dimman

Brand new Pro Trek PRG 270.


----------



## ManOnTime

Casio DW-400 "Tachy Meter"

It was sold as non-working. Popped in a CR1616 and it works perfectly. Piezo spring was still intact, too.


----------



## Fullers1845

This surprisingly fine EZON T02B301. I've been on a quest for the best negative display digital, and this is the clearest and most readable I have handled to-date (including pieces from Casio, Suunto, Timex, and Lad Weather). Nice size and materials too.


----------



## Will3020




----------



## craigmorin4555

Couldn't pass up the deal on the pebble needed something for notificatuons while kayaking when my smartphone was in the dry box









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tabbywmollya

Prw3500









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## 808static

Prw-3000 goodness...


----------



## ManOnTime

First generation Moto 360.

Love the functionality, and the fact I can scratch so many watch itches without going bankrupt in the process.


----------



## Michael.B

Garmin Tactix.

Even ducks love it. Like a moth to a flame, the Tactix is so hot, less than one second later this duck sat next to it to absorb its magma-like heat.


----------



## stockae92

Timex Ironman 8-lap


----------



## tabbywmollya

Prw3000









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

Casio G-Shock GD-350-1BER


----------



## Ard

Casio DW-5200-240 with me since 1982 and going strong


----------



## Fullers1845

^^^Going to need to see a pic of that one.


----------



## SgtPepper

Casio G-Shock G-001-1CDR "Jason"


----------



## ManOnTime

Casio DW-400 Tachy Meter

For some reason, out of all my digitals, this is the only one I keep in 24 hour display.


----------



## watches.ist

Casio Protrek PRW 3000


----------



## kcohS-G

Casio f-105w with a $1 nato and yellow protective tint on acrylic glass


----------



## filthyj24

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

My new Casio Pro Trek PRW-3500-1ER:

















Big watch, good watch. ;-)


----------



## Control187

GA1000










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Fenix 3 HR silver with band from Quatix 3


----------



## cuthbert

kcohS-G said:


> Casio f-105w with a $1 nato and yellow protective tint on acrylic glass


Interesting mod, I bought this one today:









It appears the 105 is not as popular as the 91 but in the end having both at hand I've taken the step up model.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Went with this retro style digital affordable for today.....


























Pretty cool watch.

b-)​_


----------



## KZZN

Hi,

Still on a bit of a retro kick lately myself, wearing my 1970s Nepro.


----------



## fcasoli




----------



## fcasoli




----------



## BevoWatch

_Pretty sure this will still be on thru the early morning of the 31st.....

















b-)​_


----------



## gafi




----------



## craigmorin4555

gafi said:


> View attachment 9209026


Love this what is the model?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gafi

Its SNJ023P1.

Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## fcasoli




----------



## Qidamin

I have my Ticwatch 2 today (though the picture is not today's pic).


----------



## fcasoli

Garmin in the World


----------



## Keithcozz

*G*


----------



## ManOnTime

Manufactured May of 1991.


----------



## fcasoli




----------



## Sedi

Garmin Fenix 1 - just arrived today:


----------



## fcasoli




----------



## fcasoli

Not sure this morning... 
Fenix 3 HR or Fenix 3 HR? 
Fantastic watches, sport watch, activity watch, smartwatch...


----------



## SgtPepper

My new Timex T 49851, today from the customs picked up :


----------



## Surtur

Here is my PRG-300. I replaced the "wings" with black ones from Pac Parts. (PacParts: Casio 10443952) I also got some strap adapters. (PacParts: 91087151867 and PacParts: 91087151868) What can I do to remove the yellow paint on the bezel? I've tried Testors Paint and Decal remover and brake fluid. Neither worked.


----------



## sabba

Suunto Spartan


----------



## fastfras

The watch that time all my mechanicals..


----------



## ManOnTime




----------



## sabba

Suunto X-Lander


----------



## sabba

Casio PAW1200. Purchased 10 years ago but still one of my favorites !


----------



## sabba

Suunto Vector HR


----------



## Rippa




----------



## fcasoli




----------



## sabba

Suunto Vector Orange


----------



## BevoWatch

_Easy like Sunday morning as Lionel says
or as easy as ABC. That's right, going ABC digi to start the day. 
I started yesterday morning with an auto diver only to miss the date. Thank goodness for coffee to save the day.
Not going to take a chance today so I'm starting with this one......

*Casio Protrek PRW-3100T-7
*I want something that will do everything for me. Tells me atomic time, date/day, my bearing, altitude, barometric pressure and even temp......









with buttons that are big and easy to operate.....









and sensors to figure all things around me.









I want it to be light, comfortable and durable. Some titanium is involved in the making....


















Now that I got that all going, it's time to take it easy with my bud and relax and just enjoy this beautiful Sunday.


















This timepiece is very low maintenance, just need a little sun and it's good to go for months.
Easy.








Have an easy going Sunday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## paper cup

BevoWatch said:


> _Easy like Sunday morning as Lionel says
> or as easy as ABC. That's right, going ABC digi to start the day.
> I started yesterday morning with an auto diver only to miss the date. Thank goodness for coffee to save the day.
> Not going to take a chance today so I'm starting with this one......
> 
> *Casio Protrek PRW-3100T-7
> *I want something that will do everything for me. Tells me atomic time, date/day, my bearing, altitude, barometric pressure and even temp......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with buttons that are big and easy to operate.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sensors to figure all things around me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want it to be light, comfortable and durable. Some titanium is involved in the making....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I got that all going, it's time to take it easy with my bud and relax and just enjoy this beautiful Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This timepiece is very low maintenance, just need a little sun and it's good to go for months.
> Easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an easy going Sunday everyone.
> b-)​_


Nice Sunday note. Targeting this one for Black Friday.


----------



## sabba

Suunto Vector Military Foliage Green


----------



## Robotaz

I think this belongs here more than the Seiko/Citizen forum.


----------



## Control187

Stuck at DFW









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_

paper cup said:



Nice Sunday note. Targeting this one for Black Friday.

Click to expand...

You will not be disappointed I promise you. As much as I love my Rangeman for my outdoorsy activities, this Protrek is so much more comfortable for day to day wear. 
I attribute it to the thinner profile. The digits are bigger for easier read to boot. The bracelet will allow you to dress it up more so. The Rangeman with that black resin strap along with the blocky design makes me look like I borrowed Megatron's timepiece, still love it though.

Compared to the Rangeman on top.


























Simply love it. I can honestly and proudly say that it is the most practical watch in my ENTIRE collection.
Note however, the compass on mine was a little off when it arrived. Easy enough to fix though, the bidirectional calibration was a cinch. 
I used the compass on my smart phone as a guide.
Now everything is spot on AFAIK. This watch is so highly recommended.
b-)​_


----------



## SgtPepper

Timex T 49851:


----------



## BevoWatch

Nicely done SgtPepper. That nato strap made it even better, nice pics as well. I don't need another digi watch but I do want that one now. MUST.CONTROL.THE.URGE.:-!


----------



## SgtPepper

Casio AE-2100W


----------



## bboybatac

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABM001

*A slow morning:*


----------



## samshy

G-Shock Mudman


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## SgtPepper

When renovating with GW-M5600:

















And a shower later ;-):


----------



## bow

MTG


----------



## filthyj24

Surtur said:


> View attachment 9608186
> Here is my PRG-300. I replaced the "wings" with black ones from Pac Parts. (PacParts: Casio 10443952) I also got some strap adapters. (PacParts: 91087151867 and PacParts: 91087151868) What can I do to remove the yellow paint on the bezel? I've tried Testors Paint and Decal remover and brake fluid. Neither worked.


Soak it in finger nail polish remover for about 10 - 15 minutes then lightly scrub it with a toothbrush.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## bow

PRW3500


----------



## Mike K

For the past several months, I've mostly been wearing the MTG-M900 versions that Casio should have made, but didn't.

Black inner and outer bezel and resin strap:









Left: black outer bezel and bracelet end pieces (which eliminates the problem of the silver paint wearing off on the stock version) and a brushed finish inner bezel from a GW-M500.

Right: black inner and outer bezel, end pieces, black IP-coated bracelet, which almost makes an updated Multiband 6 version of the MTG-910. (I still need to repaint the "G" on the light button to make it black instead of red.)


----------



## ManOnTime




----------



## samshy

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bow




----------



## ManOnTime




----------



## fcasoli




----------



## samshy

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bow




----------



## bow

PRW 6000 with band from PRW3000


----------



## SgtPepper

Timex T49851:


----------



## SgtPepper

My new Casio DW-290-1VSEF, the real "Mission Umpossible" watch. Today arrived from France.

















Info, see here: Casio: Sports DW290-1V DW-xxxx photos, videos and specifications DW2901V | Watch Archive


----------



## samshy

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bow




----------



## Barbes

bow said:


>


What is that? Thanks.


----------



## playinwittime




----------



## carmelotropea

IT in my hairy wrist!

Inviato dal mio SM-N7505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sabba




----------



## vinnyjr

newly arrived baby tuna, thanks to the bargain thread!


----------



## samshy

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndiniz

That's an awesome watch there!!! Wish I could find one of those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

samshy said:


> Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


I bought the same one recently. It's a cool watch. Also, it's very compact for a G-Shock.


----------



## samshy

GaryK30 said:


> I bought the same one recently. It's a cool watch. Also, it's very compact for a G-Shock.


I don't know why but I find myself liking compact G-Shocks, with an exception to my Rangeman.


----------



## harald-hans

A few quick iPhone Shots ...


----------



## ManOnTime

Pretty good knock-around watch for $6.


----------



## sabba

Suunto Yachtsman


----------



## samshy

Wearing my aviator today.









Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

samshy said:


> Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


I really wanted to like that watch. The buttons were just too hard for me to get at easily.










Though, I must admit I have not been sorry I ended up with the GW-5000 (yesterday's WRUW).


----------



## scufutz

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcl78

This Citizen Altichron with Strapcode Super Engineer II bracelet is my "dress" watch, waiting for my Rangeman.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Mid day switch for another snowy day. 
This is truly a nice watch. It's very practical and simply a classic.

*Casio G-Shock GW-5000*
It came with a supple rubber/resin strap and it's great and love it. 
But you all know how we roll, so I've been sporting it recently with a resin/metal combo bracelet. 
Just perfect.





































Told you it's snowy.








Have a great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## samshy

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Germanox




----------



## Fullers1845

G-Shock Submariner-san with bullbars.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## SSingh1975




----------



## Hasaf

I know, it isn't digital; but it is solar-atomic (my current watch obsession):


----------



## Control187

Almost vintage 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ndiniz

Haven't seen that particular G-Shock watch in ages!!!! That was the first and only G-Shock I've owned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

Today at jogging and snow rain:

Left: Garmin Forerunner 305









Right: Suunto Advizor


----------



## bajker71

Seiko 0534 - 5023


----------



## JamesAtCT

GBX69001-B!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

Expedition vibration alarm


----------



## ManOnTime

Doing some kitchen clean up/organizing before the big meal on Sunday.


----------



## JamesAtCT

Toothbras said:


> Expedition vibration alarm


Damn, big digits!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio AA-84*.


----------



## Toothbras

JamesAtCT said:


> Damn, big digits!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like my digits like I like my women.... no wait, scratch that


----------



## Robotaz

Toothbras said:


> I like my digits like I like my women.... no wait, scratch that


Affordable and easy to read?


----------



## Toothbras

Robotaz said:


> Affordable and easy to read?


LOL, perfectly said


----------



## JamesAtCT

-WhiteLion- said:


> *Casio AA-84*.
> 
> View attachment 10278650
> 
> 
> View attachment 10278658


That's really neat!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica




----------



## chase015

Clearly the working on the house watch.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Picked this up cheap from eBay. Not working. Popped a new battery in, disco 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAtCT

vanilla.coffee said:


> Picked this up cheap from eBay. Not working. Popped a new battery in, disco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the old school calculator style solar panel! Never heard of that brand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpodola

JamesAtCT said:


> Love the old school calculator style solar panel! Never heard of that brand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reminds me of my middle school days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

Casio G-Shock GW-M5600


----------



## carmelotropea

Inviato dal mio SM-N7505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## steve399

spy watch....


----------



## jose-CostaRica

A walk into the mountains


----------



## Arizone




----------



## harald-hans

Today on outdoor mission ...


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avinashvarma94

In the mountains with my PRW3500

View attachment 10386130


----------



## sabba

Rangeman

View attachment 10386306


----------



## steve399

not everyones cup of tea, but WTH, for $49 + postage NIB, Ill wear awhile then flip.


----------



## ronalddheld

steve399 said:


> not everyones cup of tea, but WTH, for $49 + postage NIB, Ill wear awhile then flip.
> 
> View attachment 10420898


Which model is that?


----------



## fcasoli

Desert mod


----------



## SgtPepper

ProTrek PRW-3500-1ER:


----------



## bajker71

Belgrade -16° C, watch from Russia... ;-)


----------



## dirkpitt73

Loving the Casio W-59 on 18mm NATO, much more comfortable than the OEM strap, especially for bigger wrists.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime

From 1987. I was a bit heavy handed today when cleaning the case, and I broke the crystal. Hunt is on for a new one.


----------



## mule




----------



## carmelotropea

Just restored!

Inviato dal mio SM-N7505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli




----------



## Fullers1845

"Casio Royale" AE1200whd-1a.


----------



## Elkins45

Heavy Metal Friday:


----------



## harald-hans

No ProTrek but Casio ...


----------



## fcasoli




----------



## fiskadoro

1981 Seiko SilverWave G757


----------



## dan55

new to me 😃









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_This awesome ABC digi for skiing today.

*Casio ProTrek PRW-3100*




































Check on you guys later this evening.
Have a terrific Tuesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## loqv75




----------



## loqv75




----------



## dcusick69

Timex Ironman









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## _rene_

Blacked out PRG2701A today:


----------



## loqv75




----------



## fcasoli

Protrek, at home is very comfortable


----------



## filthyj24

fcasoli said:


> Protrek, at home is very comfortable












I'm pretty envious of your negative display.


----------



## zyh6hyz

My workout


----------



## James142




----------



## fcasoli

filthyj24 said:


> I'm pretty envious of your negative display.


Not readable in some conditions, but nice


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## filthyj24

fcasoli said:


> Not readable in some conditions, but nice


I'm still tempted to convert mine. I'm just afraid to take it apart.


----------



## SgtPepper

Jogging at storm:

left: Garmin Forerunner 305









right: Casio Pro Trek PRW-3500


----------



## James142

It was cold but sunny today, great day for a walk


----------



## James142

Recent pickup, really like this one


----------



## DMCBanshee

A rare day I don't wear a diver... Enjoy your Sunday guys.


----------



## James142

Hit the slopes with the 8000; great legibility makes it ideally suited for the task :-!









Great day, gentlemen!


----------



## ManOnTime

Samsung Gear S2 Classic


----------



## James142

Another recent score. Lovin' the Protreks lately! b-)


----------



## nathanhale

Fenix 3

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf

Nice!


----------



## James142

Sunny again today ... spring is in the air


----------



## DBCMan

This has been my go-to casual watch for a few weeks now.


----------



## stockae92

i am eyeing this one. great feature list, and great retro looks.



DBCMan said:


> This has been my go-to casual watch for a few weeks now.
> 
> View attachment 11059730


----------



## DBCMan

Indeed. Very nice being able to store a quick "note to self" on the main display, let alone the phone numbers and coveted schedule memo feature.

The DB-520 is out of production now but you can still score a new one for around 30 bucks.


----------



## Danfried

Robotaz said:


>


Whoah, what watch is this? (Sorry if everyone knows this, I'm a relative newcomer.)


----------



## jdres

Black-out Monday...


----------



## nordwulf

New arrival!


----------



## nubskillz

This guy!


----------



## nubskillz

nordwulf said:


> New arrival!


I like your style sir..
Is that a bracelet I see??? Model number??


----------



## nordwulf

nubskillz said:


> I like your style sir..
> Is that a bracelet I see??? Model number??


Yes, titanium bracelet. This is the PRW-6100YT-1


----------



## nordwulf

nubskillz said:


> This guy!


I was looking at one of those as well, really like that casual field watch styling. Looks like a Borealis strap? So it must be easy to use different straps and perhaps even a nato/zulu without any adapters? What's the lug width?


----------



## carmelotropea

DW-5600C...1986

Inviato dal mio SM-N7505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## nubskillz

nordwulf said:


> nubskillz said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy!
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at one of those as well, really like that casual field watch styling. Looks like a Borealis strap? So it must be easy to use different straps and perhaps even a nato/zulu without any adapters? What's the lug width?
Click to expand...

Correct. Standard 24mm springbars, I have a dlc sharkmesh on the way for it along with a rubber Nato and some regular natos. Pictures soon, although I did post some in the prg600 thread in the casio forum if you'd like to see. 
I love the watch you posted, how much pain will it inflict upon my wallet? I was looking at a gravity master that came with bracelet when I decided to get the prg.


----------



## nordwulf

Best price from sellers outside the US is around $600 right now so not exactly a bargain. Sure are nice watches though and the ultimate Pro Trek for me.


----------



## stockae92

This is the MOMO Design Due Tech Pro



Danfried said:


> Whoah, what watch is this? (Sorry if everyone knows this, I'm a relative newcomer.)


----------



## Robotaz

stockae92 said:


> This is the MOMO Design Due Tech Pro


Dual Tech.


----------



## stockae92

Robotaz said:


> Dual Tech.


haha, correctamundo


----------



## James142




----------



## jdres




----------



## jdres




----------



## DBCMan

New silver variant for this year...


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## nubskillz

Daaaamn. Well played sir.



Robotaz said:


>


----------



## James142




----------



## jdres




----------



## BevoWatch

_Hope everyone has been having fun this fine Saturday. I hit the local bump earlier today and even got to do a little creek exploring as well. 
The day is not over as my son and his friends would like to camp outside. Might as well join them tonight with this excellent adventure bound timepiece.
*
Casio G-Shock Rangeman*

















Later folks and don't forget DST!
b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch

_Might as well put this piece here as well though it pretty much lives down the basement in the winter months. 
I'm off today so I got plenty of time to invest in myself.
Still no fitbit as I just don't see the point of it yet when I still have this workout digital that's been working fine for years. 
I bought it from Walmart many years ago and I just replaced the battery for it recently and it's working good as new.

Accurate as any of my quartz digital pieces with decent easy to read screen.









Pre workout heart rate...









Cool down heart rate, and still synchronizes with my thread mill...









I guess I can say Timex helps keep me and my wallet healthy.;-)
I still haven't decided what true watch to wear for the day. 
Have a magnificent Monday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch

.


----------



## jdres




----------



## jdres




----------



## Diggs84

James142 said:


> View attachment 11101986


I love the altimeter display on this. What model is this?


----------



## Diggs84

My first digital watch since the 80's. I think I did well.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## James142

Diggs84 said:


> I love the altimeter display on this. What model is this?


Thanks!

That's the Casio PRW-6100YT-1JF.


----------



## jdres

Post 100 !! I finally joined the club wearing my favorite G...


----------



## Diggs84

jdres said:


> Post 100 !! I finally joined the club wearing my favorite G...
> 
> View attachment 11211530


Congrats! I find myself needlessly posting just to reach this limit as I'd like to sell a watch on here as opposed to fleabay.


----------



## fiskadoro

Seiko H239-5020 "robot face" from 1980


----------



## Diggs84

James142 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That's the Casio PRW-6100YT-1JF.


Does this watch have an altimeter lock or some other way to improve the reliability of the readings? Quite disappointed with the altitude function on my Rangeman. Its very inaccurate and clunky. The altimeter in my 24 year old 4x4 is significantly more accurate and reliable.


----------



## James142

Diggs84 said:


> Does this watch have an altimeter lock or some other way to improve the reliability of the readings? Quite disappointed with the altitude function on my Rangeman. Its very inaccurate and clunky. The altimeter in my 24 year old 4x4 is significantly more accurate and reliable.


No, but with occasional calibration, it works quite well for hiking, skiing, and general purposes.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Afternoon switch to finish the day. Thoroughly enjoyed this colorful affordable diver for today, a great daytime piece.

*Citizen NY2300-09L*









For the evening and for the rest of the day with family and furry friends I'm switching to this very affordable...

*Casio AE1200WH Illuminator a.k.a. Casio Royale*









It can do this for the evening, so I'm cool with that.

















Keepin it real.
Anyway, enjoy the rest of Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## GaryK30

I wore this one today (pic from earlier this month).

*GD-100-1B*


----------



## Diggs84

BevoWatch said:


> _Afternoon switch to finish the day. Thoroughly enjoyed this colorful affordable diver for today, a great daytime piece.
> 
> *Citizen NY2300-09L*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the evening and for the rest of the day with family and furry friends I'm switching to this very affordable...
> 
> *Casio AE1200WH Illuminator a.k.a. Casio Royale*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can do this for the evening, so I'm cool with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keepin it real.
> Anyway, enjoy the rest of Thursday everyone.
> b-)​_


That Illuminator is awesome.


----------



## BevoWatch

Diggs84 said:


> That Illuminator is awesome.


Thanks, I think so too. Best part is that it is very affordable. Highly recommended.:-!


----------



## user510

Casio Pathfinder PAT-500
Twincept. It looks like it should have one, but does not have a compass.
Altimeter, barometer, Time analog, Time digital plus lots of extra functions.
Purchased new by me in 1999. Once in a while I use it.

-Steve


----------



## fiskadoro

1979 Citizen Crystron LC


----------



## jdres




----------



## nordwulf

Low pressure today..


----------



## Diggs84

Some smiley face pressure here in the shoulder season.


----------



## samshy

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba




----------



## sabba




----------



## Rico Kay

Going old school today


----------



## Fullers1845

GW-5000 and Bullbars.


----------



## theotherphil

Garmin Fenix 5X


----------



## gaijin

I've been wearing my Garmin tactix Bravo since February last year:










It still does everything I need, and does it well.

;-)


----------



## theotherphil

gaijin said:


> I've been wearing my Garmin tactix Bravo since February last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still does everything I need, and does it well.
> 
> ;-)


I really like the Tactix Bravo! I've had the Fenix 3 Sapphire since my pre-order many moons ago. The 5X was the compelling upgrade with faster processor, 16Gb memory, higher resolution screen and maps. The metal band from my F3 matches beautifully with the 5X b-)


----------



## leewarren2803

Loving my new certina ds podium









Sent from my VFD 900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba




----------



## Sixracer

Wearing my early '90s Citizen D120 Windsurfer today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba

Suunto Yachtsman


----------



## watchdaddy1

Good Shock for some manual labor 2day










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Truman1120

This one, at the moment, and most other past and future moments...an all time favorite !


----------



## BevoWatch

_*Casio G-Shock GW-5000*

















b-)​_


----------



## samshy

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83

Cross-posted from the actual WRUW 2017-04-07 thread. I took the photo without setting it since I also wear a fitness tracker on my right arm. The tracker can actually serve as both a very accurate quartz watch and a good time source since it syncs to my phone any time I want it to, and then I can adjust the time on my left arm watch as well if I need to. Plus it looks like a simple mesh bracelet.


----------



## carmelotropea

PRW 1300T









Inviato dal mio SM-N7505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime

Just in. Newest in the line of Casio world timers. AE-3000W-9AVCF.

My favorite feature is the ability to track three time zones on the main display, and of course the highlighted world map.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Casio WS-300 & Yamaha W5. ;-)


----------



## steve399

retro'ing tonighht. Party like it's 1987.


----------



## Diggs84




----------



## samshy

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve399

New band new battery new lease on life.....


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## nez

My first ABC watch
My first negative display watch

PRW-3100Y-1BJF


----------



## Vornwend

Casio DBC 32 1AES.


----------



## sruchris

PRW-3100T-7ER


----------



## mellowturtle




----------



## dcusick69

Freestyle Shark clip watch









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

A new adventure ahead. My first connected watch.









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## sabba

Suunto X-Lander Military


----------



## SgtPepper

Today when working at home again the GW-M5600:


----------



## samshy

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan

Not mine but I've been lusting after this for a while now so had to go to the AD!

Does anyone have any experience with this watch in the middle east? I'm talking about the RC feature. I'm not sure how well it would work.









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba

Suunto Vector XBlack


----------



## sabba

Suunto Spartan


----------



## bow




----------



## Fullers1845

^Stunning photo. Which Protrek model is that?


----------



## sabba

Suunto Elementum Terra


----------



## Maddog1970

JDM Protrek PRW7000......love the dial depth on this thing!


----------



## Fullers1845

bow said:


>


Which Protrek model is this?


----------



## umarrajs

Got the D2 Bravo yesterday......just for this great multi time zone APP (Timezoner) plus getting to be a desk aviator (no interest in any health APPs etc):


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Fullers1845 said:


> Which Protrek model is this?


I believe it's one of PRG-5xx or PRW-5xxx models. Not sure exactly which.


----------



## hasto092

G'day,

Normally lurk the Seiko and Diver forums, BUT, today I got my Casio PRG240T-7. Had a few Protreks over the years and thought I'd get another one. had my eye on a few models and decided on this one. Happy with it, great size and sooo easy to sort out the bracelet. 
Might save up for a 3500t-7 in the near future.
Love big, chunky, "manly" Protreks. I've still got my SPF-40 from 2008 and it's going strong.

Regards

Gav


----------



## Fullers1845

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> I believe it's one of PRG-5xx or PRW-5xxx models. Not sure exactly which.


Thanks. Found it! PRW5050BN-5.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Thought I'd drop by with my only digital watch. Tressa Giant-Digit:


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Digital beer.









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## wielingab

Yesteday the black square on in the left in the second picture, but today the square G


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## 5 dollar Rolex

I like the velcro strap, 1-button DST toggle and the tacticool/futuristic design and display.


----------



## Calvin82

Nemo_Sandman said:


> A new adventure ahead. My first connected watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


May I know what model is this? It looks gorgeous

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel

Pulsar on a new Geckota strap.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Calvin82 said:


> May I know what model is this? It looks gorgeous
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


Samsung Gear S3 Frontier


----------



## bow

Fullers1845 said:


> Which Protrek model is this?


Sorry, have been out for couple of days...
It is PRW-5050.

And yesterday PRW-6000:


----------



## sabba




----------



## ManOnTime

This chunky oddball.


----------



## cmoy

PRW 2500 for me.


----------



## Nikita70

Old school Nelsonic from the 70's on brand new Casio bracelet


----------



## 5 dollar Rolex

I like this watch way too much.


----------



## ManOnTime

5 dollar Rolex said:


> I like this watch way too much.
> View attachment 11782170


I really dig the dot-matrix display. What exactly is it?


----------



## 5 dollar Rolex

matlobi said:


> I really dig the dot-matrix display. What exactly is it?


It's a humvee recon watch


----------



## 5 dollar Rolex

I just got this unusual beast in the mail today. Pretty neat.


----------



## ronalddheld

5 dollar Rolex said:


> I just got this unusual beast in the mail today. Pretty neat.
> View attachment 11812442


Strange. What model is that?


----------



## 5 dollar Rolex

ronalddheld said:


> Strange. What model is that?


It's an Ohsen AD0930


----------



## bajker71

Casiotron R-16


----------



## gaijin

It's still hard to take off my tactix Bravo:


----------



## sabba




----------



## stockae92

digital watch can have fun changing straps too


----------



## Bohera

My new PRG-300


----------



## lml999

I couldn't get an orange Seiko Sumo off my wrist for two years. Then I got into running, and have had a succession of Garmins on my wrist ever since. You all will understand this...in the three years that I've been running, I think I've owned more running watches than running shoes. 

Here's today's treat...Fenix 5 with a new DaLuca NATO strap. I have a black/grey stripe strap for it, and a coal leather W&W strap on the way. I also still have a ForeRunner 630 that is wearing an orange DaLuca strap...


----------



## Rippa

Garmin finally made these a reasonable size. It's not like having an alarm clock strapped to your wrist


----------



## sabba

Suunto Vector Khaki


----------



## 5 dollar Rolex

5 dollar Rolex said:


> I like this watch way too much.
> View attachment 11782170


So much in fact that I just got the olive green version as well!


----------



## sabba




----------



## Ron521

Went for a bike ride today, so put on the PQ2021...very comfortable and legible...


----------



## samael_6978

I've been wearing PRW-3100 a lot lately. This is from today's picnic.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## aks12r

after various muddle ups with a unit going back to Garmin I've ended up with a mix of watch models. titanium strap and tubes with the black steel case. very happy with the result!


----------



## jdres

G-6900-7 in GW-6900-1 resin....


----------



## Time4Playnow

PRW-3100FC-1JF


----------



## steve399

got this on today...


----------



## lml999

Garmin Fenix 5 with a W&W coal grey suede strap. Strap matches beautifully with the Garmin, and the brushed edge is a nice counterbalance...

I love how this looks...it's a nice change from the orange NATO two piece strap I first put on it.

View attachment 11936194


----------



## simonsev

Old school classic, such a nice module, new to me this last week.


----------



## simonsev

.


----------



## James142




----------



## wielingab

Today old school, Casio 248 W24, which I bought new in de early 80-ties (yes, i'm getting older, haha, that's why I can say "I bought this watch new in 198x... "


Bart


----------



## James142




----------



## wielingab

This one 549 W-47 And besides watches, also colelcting calulators..


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

That's similar to the Bond watch worn by Sir Roger Moore, who passed away last week.










simonsev said:


> Old school classic, such a nice module, new to me this last week.


----------



## simonsev

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> That's similar to the Bond watch worn by Sir Roger Moore, who passed away last week.
> View attachment 11975402


Yes, same module, G757, it was the watch featured in Octopussy, Bond actually wore a few digitals in the various (older) movies, this module is my favorite.


----------



## yessir69

Perpetual calendar chronograph gmt.

: )


----------



## Bohera

The newest member of my small collection


----------



## Time4Playnow

The PRW-7000-3JF, only released in Japan last Friday 26 May.


----------



## James142

Nice! :-!

How is the hand alignment on this one? :think:



Time4Playnow said:


> The PRW-7000-3JF, only released in Japan last Friday 26 May.


----------



## Time4Playnow

James142 said:


> Nice! :-!
> 
> How is the hand alignment on this one? :think:


Thanks! It's pretty good. The second hand is not perfectly aligned with all markers, but it is much better than my previous 7000.


----------



## StupidNinja

With my Ambit3 today doing my usual 20k power walk.

Now halfway through and taking a break....










Still another 10+km to go....


----------



## Deputy Dave

yessir69 said:


> Perpetual calendar chronograph gmt.


_Hahaha! _  |>


----------



## simonsev

New in today.


With a much older relative:


----------



## wielingab

This one, I believe somewhere from the early 80. I brings back memory, because I had one in the early 80-ties when I was little and we had a Tandy store in the Netherlands also.


----------



## sabba




----------



## James142




----------



## ScopeCreep

Citizen D060 Windsurfer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba




----------



## kahunakris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timekeeper9

ScopeCreep said:


> Citizen D060 Windsurfer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This nice could you share a lume shot


----------



## addessojohn

The Arnie Gold 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonsev

Vintage loveliness from 1976 today, very satisfying to be able to track down something like this for less than 200 dollars:


----------



## wielingab

This one, new to me, Casio W-300


----------



## ScopeCreep

Seiko Wired AGAM402

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kahunakris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba

Casio PAW1200 (purchased back in 2006 and still works great)


----------



## sabba




----------



## ScopeCreep

Casio JP-200W. Taste the 90's.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba




----------



## jametoo

PO


----------



## Arizone




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime

Father's Day gift.


----------



## mi_steelhead

Pepsi









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## mi_steelhead

Opps......wrong spot. Ugg.....I don't see delete option.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Reborn from the ashes... 
Another step out of Casioland...









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba




----------



## randb

DW6900BB on the combi.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mugwump867

Finally got my PRG-600 from Kohls. The picture makes it look obnoxiously big but it's actually 47mm wide not counting the crown and is light as a feather on the canvas strap. I bought the all black resin band model as well and decided to keep this one as the gray bezel gives it a more dimensional look. With my aging eyes the bigger watch and the analog hands make it much easier to use than my old PRW-3100


----------



## ScopeCreep

Marckley for Air France. Appears to use the ETA 958.331 movement seen on the Tissot Two-Timer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopeCreep

Pulsar Y716-4019

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

In this case ABC = Always Be Closing


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve399

going retro today...


----------



## mooncameras

Dakota Retro Blue Illuminator square digital










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## mooncameras

A Casio Man on the Earth speedy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

Casio W740 same module as the DW290. Not quite as ugly though.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## simonsev

G-6900 for the morning, AGAM601 for the afternoon and evening:


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_mechanic

2015s Hamilton pulsomatic.
Box, papers, even better is the full legnth stainless steel bracelet
View attachment IMG_20170705_201951459.jpg
View attachment IMG_20170705_201920399.jpg
View attachment IMG_20170705_202024984.jpg
View attachment IMG_20170705_202050759.jpg


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras

Recently acquired 262 kHz UHF Bulova 
I really love the vintage look of this piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Simple style


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wielingab

Today the one in the middle.

Bart


----------



## Ard

Worn every day since I got it.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Faithful to the 5x









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

The Timezoner face gives the Golden hours and sunset/sunrise right on the dial. 
It has started now. 
Great tool for photographers and videographers!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

greg1491 said:


> Outside doing yardwork giving my GW300 a charge.


I had one of those for several years untill just recently when I had the battery replaced, the jeweler closed one of the springs between the case and case back! I couldn't figure out why it was scratching! Not going back to them! But I got this instead









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## wielingab

The one on the right came in the mail today, so you can guess which one I will be wearring tommorow. 

Put in a fresh battery and strap.

The four are united again, haha


Bart


----------



## Barbes

Junghans Mega 1000.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wielingab

My humble Casio (except one, left bottom) collection, the open spot is which I'm wearing now, GW-5610


----------



## ronalddheld

Humble??


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nort2068

View attachment DSC01358.jpg


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sruchris




----------



## stockae92

Ventura Kappa


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wielingab

WatchOutChicago said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> It was more or less ment as funny note, but thanks.
> 
> Bart


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John MS

Got an Ironman Shock 3 weeks ago to take river rafting and I'm still enjoying it.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Still on 5X









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_Light in weight and precisely on time...

*Casio Protrek PRW-3100T*



























~v~_​


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halloalex

Suunto traverse alpha stealth


----------



## Robotaz

#90/500


----------



## sabba




----------



## samshy

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba




----------



## Diggs84




----------



## ClemsonPC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## sabba




----------



## tabbywmollya

Paw 1500









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bajker71

Elektronika 5 b-)


----------



## ClemsonPC

Lickin' tickin' something or other...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sabba




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Going kayaking today, so I'm waring this baby.!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba




----------



## sabba




----------



## sabba




----------



## fcasoli

Steel


----------



## rockmastermike

U-15 Soccer practice


----------



## MainePorsche

It's Time...

My Workhorse.


----------



## MainePorsche

It's Time...

My other digital Watch.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

PRW 3000









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## MainePorsche

Really like this new acquisition Watch. 
This is my work Watch and 'beater'.
Incredibly comfortable. 
Not as large as some of my others, but Watch does have a substantial stance and presence.


----------



## ManOnTime

Vintage Seiko A904-5199. Circa 1987.


----------



## Fullers1845

MainePorsche said:


> Really like this new acquisition Watch.
> This is my work Watch and 'beater'.
> Incredibly comfortable.
> Not as large as some of my others, but Watch does have a substantial stance and presence.


Looks great with the Bullbars too!


----------



## MainePorsche

Fullers1845 said:


> Looks great with the Bullbars too!


Thanks


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor

Wearing this one today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

MainePorsche said:


> Really like this new acquisition Watch.
> This is my work Watch and 'beater'.
> Incredibly comfortable.
> Not as large as some of my others, but Watch does have a substantial stance and presence.


I need to 'blue' the bullbar a little.


----------



## MainePorsche

It's Time...

I usually don't say things like this, but I just love wearing this Watch.


----------



## MainePorsche

It's Time...


----------



## MainePorsche

It's Time...

Changed over to this for the day.


----------



## BSeverino80

The one on the right (CASIO CA-53W):


----------



## MainePorsche

It's Time...

Will be the one for duty tonight.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Digital difference...









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime

Lorus from 1986 with the Y799 module.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

....New to me today....









It's Great!

|>|>


----------



## MainePorsche

It's Time...


----------



## randb

Luminox bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

It's Time...


----------



## Slm643

MainePorsche said:


> It's Time...


Thinking about a change of straps which of these do you think?









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime

Wearing this one for now. I love how big and legible it is, and the tap feature is pretty cool.


----------



## MainePorsche

Slm643 said:


> Thinking about a change of straps which of these do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


The leftmost then followed by the center one would be my choices.


----------



## Slm643

MainePorsche said:


> The leftmost then followed by the center one would be my choices.


Thanks

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

Slm643 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


The left one ties in with the silver/gray detailing of the Watch face.


----------



## Slm643

MainePorsche said:


> The left one ties in with the silver/gray detailing of the Watch face.


Yep that is what I was thinking, some times the lighting doesn't show the colors accurately but that's my choice.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## James142




----------



## MainePorsche

It's Time...


----------



## MainePorsche

It's Time...

Changed up for tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## ManOnTime

Casio WV58A-1AV on Casio "Royale" bracelet.


----------



## sabba

The original Suunto Spartan


----------



## MainePorsche

The Navy


----------



## t minus

This Timex:


----------



## MainePorsche

It's Time...


----------



## James142

Really enjoying this one.


----------



## MainePorsche

My (work) Horse


----------



## harald-hans

PRW-S3500-1


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## MainePorsche

Navy for tomorrow. On duty then.


----------



## rockmastermike

Just in PRG600 Although the OEM strap is pretty comfortable for a Protrek, I switched to DAS for last night's U15 soccer match and will start out today with it as well


----------



## Slm643

Tuesdays choice.. With a new BlueShark Quick release...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxtrott

View attachment 12536541


----------



## Foxtrott

Foxtrott said:


> View attachment 12536541


Sorry! how can i change my Post? :think: there´s no button?


----------



## cuthbert

View attachment 12539475


----------



## sabba




----------



## minky

finally... a small digital watch that shows day-date-month with stopwatch/alarm function that I can go swimming with.


----------



## MainePorsche

It’s Time...

Today..


----------



## cuthbert

New 'basic" Casio:

View attachment 12550780


Not very well know but suitable for those who like the F91 but they find it a bit small.


----------



## MainePorsche

It’s Time...

Today’s..


----------



## MainePorsche

It’s Time...


----------



## Slm643

My Seiko SARW019, and watching the Avengers!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## rockmastermike

PRG600 - Lots of depth to the dial, easiest to set up and operate, easiest to read and get information, and the most comfortable wearing ABC I've ever had


----------



## arrowhd




----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## kb.watch

Casio Skywalker today


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## blueradish




----------



## cuthbert

Tried at the gym:


----------



## MainePorsche

New Navy Gulfmaster.


----------



## MainePorsche

New arrival. Really like it.
Excellent lume, but not always necessary...


----------



## sabba




----------



## MainePorsche

Navy Gulf right now.


----------



## MainePorsche

The Workhorse for today.


----------



## sabba




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## MainePorsche

Navy Gulf


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## MainePorsche

The ABCD Watch 
Navy Gulfmaster


----------



## MainePorsche

Navy Frogman


----------



## jskibo

Suunto Core on a Brown Leather LumTec deployment


----------



## MainePorsche

Navy Frogman for another day...


----------



## rockmastermike

PRG-600


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## azkid

Casio AE-1200whd-1a









Sent from my Commodore 64 using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

Navy Frogman now.


----------



## Cinemafia

Watching Thursday night on a much-needed vacation turn into Friday morning on my Pro Trek Titanium.


----------



## ManOnTime

Sometimes the simple things in life are what's needed.

Lorus RRQ from 1986.


----------



## azkid

My first G-shock just arrived from a WIS seller. Whee!









Sent from my Commodore 64 using Tapatalk


----------



## azkid

Putting that G to work today...

Before and after shots.









Sent from my Commodore 64 using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

This one...


----------



## harald-hans

Todays choice - pictures from archive ...


----------



## Slm643

harald-hans said:


> Todays choice - pictures from archive ...


Wow nice looking watch, how's the functionality?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

Very good readability, perfect lume that works the whole night, fast and stable connection with the smartphone and a good working App with a few features ...

It is a limited edition:


* 
[*]Lightweight, strong carbon fiber bezel 
[*]HEAT GRADATION: Coloring of some parts resembles the heat gradation effect on exhaust pipes. 
[*]Carbon fiber band ring 
[*]SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: Resists scratching, making this watch suitable for mechanics. 
[*]Band is made of CORDURA® nylon on the outside and leather on the inside. 
[*]Special package with special card *

EQB-800TR-1A


----------



## Slm643

harald-hans said:


> Very good readability, perfect lume that works the whole night, fast and stable connection with the smartphone and a good working App with a few features ...
> 
> It is a limited edition:
> 
> 
> *
> [*]Lightweight, strong carbon fiber bezel
> [*]HEAT GRADATION: Coloring of some parts resembles the heat gradation effect on exhaust pipes.
> [*]Carbon fiber band ring
> [*]SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: Resists scratching, making this watch suitable for mechanics.
> [*]Band is made of CORDURA nylon on the outside and leather on the inside.
> [*]Special package with special card *
> 
> EQB-800TR-1A


Thanks! Casio needs to start marketing this line.. I getting one next year...

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

This one now.


----------



## Slm643

This for a few pre-winter chores..on a BluShark Premium Nato..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## rony_espana

Do you have more pictures? Also what size is your wrist! Love the look of that one.



James142 said:


> Really enjoying this one.
> 
> View attachment 12516179


----------



## rockmastermike

PRG-600 on DAS


----------



## MainePorsche

Navy Gulfmaster now


----------



## stockae92

its still a digital


----------



## MainePorsche

My Workhorse...


----------



## engblom

Elektronika 55


----------



## MainePorsche

My Horse.


----------



## MainePorsche

Navy Frogman for today.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Still on Fenix 5x.
Excellent reliable all conditions ABC.
Sync with GPS in a shortcut.
Great functions and visibility.









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Still on Fenix 5x.
> Excellent reliable all conditions ABC.
> Sync with GPS in a shortcut.
> Great functions and visibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


How do you like it with out the smart watch function?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I love it.

Even with bluetooth off it is like the Casio of my dreams.
Short cuts (button pushed longer) to get the functions you need like timer, stopwatch, alarm. ABC and heartrate... Position of stars, tides, calendar...multiple time zone. 
And the battery use around 10% by day... 
Oh and the transflective screen is gorgeous. 
Even in the dusk.










Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

You can see the difference of visibility between picture one and two just by changing the angle - that was the reason I do not buy it although I like that watch very much ...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

harald-hans said:


> You can see the difference of visibility between picture one and two just by changing the angle - that was the reason I do not buy it although I like that watch very much ...


No..... the difference comes the light on and off.
And you got the worst visibility pictured : rain and dusk.
The Garmin screen is IMHO the best digital screen ever on a ABC watch. Period.
It can be used in all terrain conditions : sun rain underwater with or without back-lit screen.
And you can easily custom it to get bigger fonts or more Infos.
It is like another world compared to good old LCD. And the angle of vision is great. 
Examples:

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sylus Grey

Casio model “10 year battery”. 4 down, 6 to go.


----------



## MainePorsche

Marine Gulfmaster


----------



## Fergfour

Highgear Altis Ti


----------



## Funbags

wow I really like that.


MainePorsche said:


> Marine Gulfmaster


----------



## Funbags

Does the 5x have a flashlight? wow.


----------



## Fergfour

Pulsar


----------



## MainePorsche

Navy Gulfmaster


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## Fergfour

18 minutes before 8







Quadtec logo, blend of a 4 and letter Q


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Happy Thanksgiving to my American friends!









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## blakadder

Friday evening









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DBCMan

Today's companion to get the day going...


----------



## Slm643

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Joseph




----------



## Fergfour

Pulsar PW3003


----------



## MainePorsche

ICERC Gulfmaster


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## MainePorsche

Strange, images uploaded but not displayed.


----------



## MainePorsche

Navy Frogman


----------



## MainePorsche

I give up


----------



## Fergfour

When I try to edit a post it's just an empty text box. Real helpful.


----------



## JohnM67

PRG 270:


----------



## MainePorsche

My Workhorse


----------



## bajker71

Citizen Calculator 1977


----------



## Surtur

Iron Man Datalink USB Watch! Recently took it out of the junk drawer and got a new battery and new band for it. What a great watch! 10 alarms you can set for weekday, weekend, day of the week. You can set a schedule for the chime and longer-duration light. Keeps great time too.


----------



## Hardscrabbler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Surtur said:


> Iron Man Datalink USB Watch! Recently took it out of the junk drawer and got a new battery and new band for it. What a great watch! 10 alarms you can set for weekday, weekend, day of the week. You can set a schedule for the chime and longer-duration light. Keeps great time too.
> View attachment 12719045


Owned one of them many years ago.


----------



## t minus

Not today's pictures of course but here is what are on my left wrist, and right wrist:


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## MainePorsche

This Gulfmaster


----------



## Fergfour

Quadtec on cuff strap I got last Friday


----------



## rockmastermike

PRG-600 on DAS


----------



## samael_6978

PRW-3100









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## theotherphil

Fenix 5X


----------



## MainePorsche

Navy Frogman


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## Fergfour

MomoDesign MD-078


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## wongthian2

2010 waveceptor
wrist 1 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Fergfour

Blue Quadtec, one of 100 produced! I added a slightly tinted blue rosco filter to blue it up even more..


----------



## Black5

Old tech, new tech...

Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Eric.S

What model # is this? Or is it a DIY negative display of 5610?


Hardscrabbler said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler

Eric.S said:


> What model # is this? Or is it a DIY negative display of 5610?


It's a DIY mod I did myself. The mod only took 20 minutes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strippling_Warrior

The King


----------



## wongthian2




----------



## wongthian2

The silver version with bracelet....
curtain by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## T3C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sruchris




----------



## randb

Digitstorm watch face. Very customizable.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

sruchris said:


> View attachment 12849383


 Like it. What is it?


----------



## sruchris

Fergfour said:


> Like it. What is it?


Timberland. Stainless steel. 22mm lugs. VERY readable display.  The only numbers on the back of the case are QT6147701.


----------



## Fergfour

Those digits are humongous!


----------



## jatherly

Sadness, just left my watch at the repair shop :-(


----------



## sruchris

Indeed. It's more legible than my Casio prw-3100. And it only cost me $20!


----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sruchris




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Garmin Descent MK1


----------



## igureta

Casio ad-521









Enviado desde mi Moto C Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

S3 Classic









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Fullers1845

Yesterday's shot of today's watch. GD-350-1b


----------



## Strippling_Warrior

The King. The zulu makes all-day wear a-ok...


----------



## wongthian2

lower angle view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## KarthikC

Calculator watch...









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## greenk




----------



## Fergfour

Neither digital, nor ABC?


----------



## James142

Enjoying this one


----------



## wongthian2

dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## avinashvarma94

PRW3100FC

View attachment 12901181


----------



## wongthian2

wrist on rail by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Strippling_Warrior

James142 said:


> Enjoying this one


I've been trying to talk myself out of one of these for a while...how do you like it?


----------



## wongthian2

angled hand by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## flydiver

one of my favourites that I never knew existed until a few days ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Prw-3500 1cr BlueShark AlphaShark









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

wrist 1 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## James142

Strippling_Warrior said:


> I've been trying to talk myself out of one of these for a while...how do you like it?


I love it. It's a great all-around watch that has tons of functions and can be dressed up or down, depending on the occasion.


----------



## James142




----------



## MDT IT

Repair performed (sensor)

Before...










After.. ;-)


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## flydiver

still this. Been wearing it to work (first watch I've ever worn to work due to the fear of damaging my watches) bang it on a big steel garbage bin, it survived with a small scratch on the underside.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdres

Looks better on the black strap....


----------



## wongthian2

backlit curtain by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Black5

Smart?









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## wongthian2

backlit curtain by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
then this
dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Black5

Citizen Crystron 41-9010 
The first Ana-digi model released in 1978.









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX

Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Fergfour

View attachment 12932689


----------



## Fergfour

View attachment 12935051


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## steinbeck

static; sunny out










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

*PRX-7000T-7JF*


----------



## Snaggletooth

Ana-digi


----------



## jdres

Put a new sport strap on the 270:









It was 8 bucks at WM, really comfy and fits well...


----------



## theotherphil

Still the Fenix 5X


----------



## Black5

Recently acquired.
M158-5009
Needs a bit of a polish and to source an original bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## MDT IT

Tide and Moonphase for surfer...


----------



## jdres

Black Tuesday.


----------



## Tonystix

Seiko SARY055


----------



## sruchris




----------



## Slm643

This classic from the 70s.. Hard to get a sharp shot holding the phone and pushing the button!... 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix

Seiko SARY055]


----------



## Fergfour

Hardly wear this Pulsar PS7001 anymore. Alt/Baro, no compass. 4 alarms, 2 altitude alarms, hydration alarm. Overall quality is fantastic.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Black5

Seiko M158-5009
Looks better now that is has the correct bracelet repaired and installed.

Still got to tackle polishing the case and crystal a bit though.









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Odie

Descent MK1 is charging, so got this bad boy on.


----------



## t minus

Enjoying this Borg (Start Trek reference) looking watch......


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Rocket1991

Funky 1992?


----------



## jdres




----------



## Slm643

jdres said:


> View attachment 12987491


Nice, that baby is calling for a orange camo Nato.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

Timex T5K470


----------



## Black5

#Nixie on the left









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Black5

Duplicate


----------



## lanjim

PRX-Manuslu


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## kubr1ck

*PRT-420*


----------



## Slm643

MDT IT said:


>


Every time I see the Tide & moon phase I get the urge to buy one of those watches! And I live in the capital of Michigan..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

Reebok D281


----------



## Fergfour

Late 90's Ti Protrek, same era as the original Ti MR-G's


----------



## lanjim

Oceanus









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

Can you please tell me teh Model-Nr. ?



MDT IT said:


>


----------



## Black5

Seiko M159-5028









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## carmelotropea

DW5600C









Inviato dal mio SM-N7505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## d_rocketeer

Vintage Citizen Promaster:







Hope you guys have a happy and blessed Easter weekend!


----------



## Brucy

Have a good Easter!


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Black5

I'm still wearing this M159-5028 from 1977.

B&W helps to hide it's age...









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Fergfour

If anyone has a manual for this I have a question


----------



## lanjim

Chronos









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## flydiver

Wrong forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdres

Happy Monday...


----------



## StupidNinja

Could not justify the asking price of the new GPR-B1000 Rangeman so I decided to go with a Garmin Fenix 5X.

I'm more of a function over form kind of person so the Garmin was more appealing.










But.... then again.... later I usually breakdown and get the other one anyway.... as has happened many times before.....

My wallet hates me for causing it to constantly suffer from monetary diarrhoea....


----------



## mtb2104

I am weak too, and gone the other way.


----------



## Odie

mtb2104 said:


> I am weak too, and gone the other way.


Nice watch face MTB, which one is that?

My daily watch...got lost on vacation walking, lucky I took the GPS coordinates of the hotel before I left. Got me back


----------



## mtb2104

Odie said:


> Nice watch face MTB, which one is that?
> 
> My daily watch...got lost on vacation walking, lucky I took the GPS coordinates of the hotel before I left. Got me back


Thanks!


----------



## ManOnTime

Wearing a birthday gift from my son. I pointed this out to him a few months ago, and he surprised me with it today.


----------



## Odie

mtb2104 said:


> Thanks!


Thank you sir


----------



## heboil

Today...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Redcrow

Oops


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## sabba




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## ManOnTime




----------



## Rocket1991

G-8900A
Blending


----------



## wongthian2

MRG 200T 1997
dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Redcrow

Vostok fibby









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Casio GW-9110 Gulfman again today:


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Mail call. 24 hours from Singapore to Paris.
Fast shipping.









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

old classic.


----------



## sabba




----------



## lanjim

Prx









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba

Suunto X-Lander


----------



## sabba

Suunto Altimax


----------



## Rocket1991

Timex Atlantis original. 1988 vintage. Original with screwback.
Found beaten, cleaned, fixed - working.


----------



## Bryan66

A rare sighting from deep in the collection...


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## XBladeX

harald-hans said:


>


Which g-shock version is this?


----------



## harald-hans

GMW-B5000D-1


----------



## Surtur

Casio A500WA-1DF








A little small, kind-of classic dress watch size, but I like the band. All the functionality of the AE1200WH-1A, but in a smaller "dressier" package. Time font is slightly smaller than the AE1200, but month-day-day is slightly larger, so over-all it is more readable. The map is larger and more readable because it is slightly wider than on the AE1200.


----------



## Rocket1991

AQ-164W and some reference material.


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## Emg66

Surtur said:


> Casio A500WA-1DF
> View attachment 13128833
> 
> 
> A little small, kind-of classic dress watch size, but I like the band. All the functionality of the AE1200WH-1A, but in a smaller "dressier" package. Time font is slightly smaller than the AE1200, but month-day-day is slightly larger, so over-all it is more readable. The map is larger and more readable because it is slightly wider than on the AE1200.


Good one


----------



## Black5

Kessel Melody Alarm.

I had one of these as a kid and took it apart to try to figure out how it worked.
(It didn't survive...)
So when I saw one for sale recently I just grabbed it for the sake of nostalgia.
It's as dodgy quality as I remember the original being but fun to have in my collection nonetheless.









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Rocket1991

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 13135243


Like 1995!


----------



## Rocket1991

Timex Expedition Atlantis 100, February 1995


----------



## kymar

Casio Royale on Bond Nato. 

Sent from my F8131 using Tapatalk


----------



## kymar

Sent from my F8131 using Tapatalk


----------



## James142

Protrek today


----------



## Black5

Oldie but a goodie...









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## mugwump867

View attachment 13142791


Surprised at how much I like this one (Casio GWX5600WB-5). Great summer watch and thanks to the forum I got one for a steal.


----------



## tonygermano2

Simple, useful, reliable.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

This while I am recovering from my stupid lawnmower trick...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Citizen TimeTrack Ana-digi
30-0063
May 1981 Manufacture 
Has a rather unique graphical display for the seconds which is also used for 1/100th seconds in Stopwatch mode.









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## JohnnyB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

I am wearing this one at the moment.


----------



## Black5

Citizen C080 Wingman circa 1991 getting some wrist time today.










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## tonygermano2

My G.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirthitter

For a sunny and pleasant day this one was the right choice: as bright and mood boosting as the fine weather today









Gesendet von meinem Metal mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

PRW-3100 for me today.


----------



## Surtur

Casio A500WA, trying it out on a black leather strap. I like the idea of a digital watch on a leather strap. The strap cost more than the watch.


----------



## Rocket1991

Swatch touch for a weekend. Goes great with T-Shirt


----------



## lanjim

Chronos...









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## carmelotropea

My brand new G-SHOCK!!









Inviato dal mio SM-N7505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## randb

AE1200 with the SKMEI bracelet. 12 bucks Australian (free postage) for the whole watch, so I bought 2. A bit of a hair puller and cheaply made but it looks the part and fits well. 24 bucks well spent, considering pacparts sell the casio rubber straps for about the same price.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Kessel 7 Melodies Chrono from sometime in the eighties.
Just for fun.









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Black5

Seiko M159-5029 from '77.

Apparently Steve Jobs is rumoured to have had one similar...










#GoTiges

Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## ronnypudding

esterill said:


> View attachment 1266000
> 
> 
> View attachment 1266001


So jealous! My aunts both worked at Commodore Business Machines in the 70s and 80s. Our house was full of these and LCD alarm chronos. Sadly not one survived to present day.

Guard that one closely!

Joe


----------



## scufutz

CodeName









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Rather embarrassingly started the day like this...










Got my act together and back on track now...










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## JohnnyB

009 with Bill Yao hands and bezel (Maggie approves)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman

Wearing my sbdx017 on this balmy day. Happy about divers extension with wrist swelling


----------



## sabba




----------



## grinch_actual

New Garmin Tactix Charlie. Put simply. Awesome. It can do anything.


----------



## ram71

My G-Shock.


----------



## Rocket1991

Old timer


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Fullers1845

^Digital Tuna? Awesome. What is the model number?


----------



## Snaggletooth

SBEP001



Fullers1845 said:


> ^Digital Tuna? Awesome. What is the model number?


----------



## sabba




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## mikejulietpapa

Welllll.... not exactly right at this very moment but ol' faithful is hard to beat. Killer battery life and just won't stop for anything.


----------



## DBCMan

New keypad installed this week...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Slm643

My gw-5000 1jf! On my newly installed bracelet from my gw-m5610bc-1jf! Yep I did it myself, it was a little tense for about 15 minutes..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## booger10

.


----------



## Furball

Great watch for work.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Black5

1979









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Furball




----------



## Sandro8086




----------



## stockae92




----------



## Poor Old Dave

Armitron Digital by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

Sometimes I wear this on Monday. But Casio MDV106 Marlin is more likely as it was today. Put this on recently.
It tends to be about 5 seconds a month fast. It runs pretty neck and neck with a Timex Expedition Digital I often wear Tuesday.


----------



## TheTy

I found this Pulsar PQ2011 on Ebay for dirt cheap. It came on the stock rubber strap. I usually hate rubber straps and tend to be more of a nato guy. It just arrived today and so far I'm lovin it.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zelig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Citizen Ana-Digi from the 80's









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Rocket1991

Casio WV57HA-1AV on velcro band.







this module has special alarm mode. It called target time and counts how much time left until alarm goes on.


----------



## Surtur

Casio Pathfinder PAS-410B Hunting Timer/Moon Phase Watch








I like the vibration alarms/hourly notification and the sunrise/sunset times (although only to the nearest 5 minutes.) It also has something like moonrise/set with the hunting times.

As you can see, I have the bear alarm activated, so if there are any nearby bears, I will be alerted (j/k, if necessary.)

The watch is probably the largest I would comfortably wear. And the screen is pretty small, but mostly readable (the time/day is very easy to read.) It shows daytime/nighttime around the outside of the dial, so that will be interesting to watch as the year progresses and the days get shorter.

Great lume, with auto illumination! There is also a pixel that goes around the outside of the dial to show the current time, so it's almost like a 24 hour watch.

A big miss is the lack of a countdown timer. Another negative is a proprietary watchband, so I might pick up an extra compatible band while they are still available.

I won it on ebay for a good price and it is in super shape. With the advent of smart watches and their apps, I doubt a watch like this will be made again, so I'm glad to have it.


----------



## Fullers1845

GW-5000 back on OEM strap and sans Bullbars. Kinda sleek.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Citizen Wingman C080 World Timer









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## tbgreen

Sumo


----------



## Victorv

Best digital for me










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Tissot T-touch II Titanium Today To Tell The Time...









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Snaggletooth

A nice bit of alliteration 


Black5 said:


> Tissot T-touch II Titanium Today To Tell The Time...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Rocket1991

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13323755


You keep tempting with digital landmaster.....


----------



## wongthian2

picked up this vintage PAG40 on cloth strap...Had one back in 2008...still a very clear dial setup!
front screen and bezel by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

sorry double post did not wait the 10 seconds...


----------



## Myman




----------



## Odie

My Solar Touch ll is anti-social tonight.


----------



## Surtur

Casio Solar Powered Tide & Moon Graph Watch - WS210H-1AVCF








Great watch, world time, 5 alarms, one of them being a snooze, moon, tide.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## ManOnTime




----------



## harald-hans

Hello WUS ... :-!


----------



## jovani




----------



## Black5

My goto watch for timing football matches and working around the house...










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Slm643

This for Star Trek Sunday evening..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Slm643 said:


> This for Star Trek Sunday evening..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


What does that watch have to do with Star Trek?


----------



## Slm643

ronalddheld,.. Nothing, I was just watching at the time of posting, reruns of old shows is about all I watch nowadays 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Indulgent snack before flying home...










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Aerospace on DAS


----------



## Victorv

Ohsen










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

Just picked up this 2010 PRW5100 NOS and love it! I really am an analogue guy at age 70 but still bought digital only watches as G Shocks, PAG40 etc...gonna replace stock strap with one of my 22mm leathers...Looks larger on the wrist in the photo, but it is no larger than my JSAR Marathon!
bay window2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
wrist shot by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

sorry duplicate


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Yellow square for today









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Here's my very old Suunto -- it was given to me (already used) in 2000 when I was just about to embark on 1 year of backpacking around the world. Went to 40+ countries on that trip :- )

A lot of miles, 18+ years old, and still going strong!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Black5

Greetings from 1978...










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## wongthian2

wristshot by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Fergfour

Black5 said:


> Greetings from 1978...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


I like lcd's that have that sparkle look


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## t minus

Calculator watch


----------



## Fullers1845

^I call that watch, "The Heisenberg".


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

dial closeup by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bbalaban

#suunto #terra









Skickat från min SM-A510F via Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

B and B Monday! Apologies if this is a digital only thread...maybe the forum administrator can delete or move.. Sorry.









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## pecha

Some splash of color









Taplaltakl.


----------



## Bustov

.


----------



## wongthian2

morning sunrise by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Bertl

...the only digital watch in my collection


----------



## berni29

Casual Saturday evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Attempted to auction off, no takers. If you can't sell 'em, wear em.


----------



## t minus

Fullers1845 said:


> ^I call that watch, "The Heisenberg".


Are you referring to the uncertainty principal, or the fact it is able to do math like Heisenberg? The only thing that keeps me from wearing it more is the lack of a back-light.


----------



## t minus

Fullers1845 said:


> ^I call that watch, "The Heisenberg".


Are you referring to the uncertainty principal, or the fact it is able to do math like Heisenberg? The only thing that keeps me from wearing it more is the lack of a back-light.


----------



## t minus

Since it is Saturday I can wear whatever I feel like. This G is severely underappreciated from my experience. I like to have hands, so this watch works nicely.


----------



## Fullers1845

t minus said:


> Are you referring to the uncertainty principal, or the fact it is able to do math like Heisenberg? The only thing that keeps me from wearing it more is the lack of a back-light.


No, "Heisenberg" was Walter White's drug dealer name in Breaking Bad.


----------



## t minus

Fullers1845 said:


> No, "Heisenberg" was Walter White's drug dealer name in Breaking Bad.


Wow, I totally missed that one. I've never seen Breaking Bad.


----------



## skyefalcon6

Started today off with something I haven't worn in awhile:


----------



## cmoy

PRW 2500-1 again.


----------



## Black5

Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## King_Neptune

All titanium T-Touch


----------



## cmoy

Been wearing my PRW 2500-1 since the weekend.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## wongthian2

PRW5100 on a G. strap installed by my watchmaker...
sunrise light by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

double post ..don't you hate that 'wait 10 seconds' notice!


----------



## simonsev




----------



## White95

My faithful daily-PRW-3000 swapped from negative to positive display, swapped to a SS bezel from a PRW3100Y-3 and a strap from a PRW6000-1


----------



## Eric.S

White95 said:


> My faithful daily-PRW-3000 swapped from negative to positive display, swapped to a SS bezel from a PRW3100Y-3 and a strap from a PRW6000-1


Almost as good as a 3100


----------



## randb

Nightshift









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cmoy

Still wearing my PRW 2500-1. I think I might need another Protrek so I'm not so boring with just one 😁


----------



## skyefalcon6

Finished cleaning the garage action shot:









Followed by beginning of work at the RV


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## sabba

PAW-1200 from 2006


----------



## sabba

View attachment 13464743


PAW-1200 from 2006


----------



## wongthian2

PRW5100
wrist shot 47mm wide by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

double post


----------



## sabba




----------



## Fergfour

11 minutes before 8


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## cmoy

My only Protrek


----------



## jovani




----------



## cmoy

Can you tell I do NOT feeling like sitting at my desk today!


----------



## sabba




----------



## sabba




----------



## Toddski1

7546 100m today...








Getting all OEM bracelets sized on this family...for the sake of consistency I'm removing Strapcode Oyster and installing Jubilee on my SKX009k2








And, Z199 on my 7548. Rewarding way to spend a Saturday morning. Have a great weekend Folks!


----------



## sabba




----------



## Fullers1845

GW5K


----------



## cmoy

Trying to make it interesting with a different pose of the same watch :-d


----------



## Rocket1991

PAG-240


----------



## berni29

The underrated T-Race










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Old-school cool.


----------



## sabba




----------



## Black5

Calculating our next move...












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## sabba




----------



## Black5

May not be considered appropriate but I think it works with a suit?

Yes. I'm a risk taker.












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## White95

Pouring all day. Glad I'm in the truck.


----------



## cmoy

Vintage Zodiac off and PRW 2500-1 back on :-d


----------



## sabba




----------



## sabba




----------



## sabba




----------



## Fullers1845

Black5 said:


> May not be considered appropriate but I think it works with a suit?
> 
> Yes. I'm a risk taker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


Heisenberg would rock it.


----------



## sabba




----------



## Black5

Fullers1845 said:


> Heisenberg would rock it.


I am uncertain, but I may be Werner Heisenberg...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Fullers1845

Fullers1845 said:


> No, "Heisenberg" was Walter White's drug dealer name in Breaking Bad.


@Black5. Maybe so. Also, see above.


----------



## sabba




----------



## berni29

My activity watch of choice. In this case Tai Chi later. Light enough not to matter.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wielingab

I started DIgital FrIday last week with the Casio Marlin W-series:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/****...18-wruw************-4798285.html#post47111991

So, I'm wearing the second of the quartet this friday:









Bart


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Eric.S

berni29 said:


> My activity watch of choice. In this case Tai Chi later. Light enough not to matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious how is the battery life on this one?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Actually reviewing the Withings

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4803161&share_fid=13788&share_type=t









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Hi There

That s a good question. It's a bit early for me to tell, but it seems on average 2 years or so, although the watch does have a sleep mode. I think its very dependent on individual usage.

Its a great watch. I would certainly recommend it.

Berni


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## peterbee

Happy to finally have a Casio

View attachment 13544425


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

My latest purchase, a Casio W-734 which has some interesting chrono functions.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## berni29

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13547909


Looks great on that MN. I cannot do the -ve display though. Eyes are just not good enough at reading distances.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Another Erika's


----------



## wielingab

Last week I started Digital Friday with this, which I started one week earlier on the Dive forum, because that's where I spent most of my time, haha

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/wruw-moment-918687-133.html#post47162625

And now this week, the third Casio W-series Marlin:

View attachment 13552191


Bart


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Victorv

This Elektronika LED










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## Surtur

Casio A500WA-1ACF!


----------



## ggyy1276

Freestyling

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman1984

Casio ga110 with adapters and nato strap. So much more comfortable this way than with the original strap. I'm thinking of putting adapters on my gls 6900 too...









Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## MDT IT

an heirloom from the Tesla society and my G


----------



## Surtur

I've had it since new and I can still sync it with the software and Windows 10. It's on a non-standard band (can't seem to get them anymore) and has a custom screen-protector that maybe should be replaced.

BTW, it's super accurate, like 1/10 of a second fast(!) per day. This is the unsynced rating, it will sync to your computer's clock when you sync with the sync cable and software.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ShaggyDog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wielingab

5 weeks ago I started the Casio Marlin W series, meaning to finish it in 4 weeks (hence 4 watches):

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/wruw-moment-918687-134.html#post47214271

I didn't manage, so to finish it up, the last one in the series:















Now I can finally rest, haha

Bart


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## dkh

double post


----------



## dkh

PRW-3100FC


----------



## wielingab

Posted this on the Dive watch forum this morning, forgot to post it over here (I'm a divewatch-dweller):

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/wruw-friday-2-november-18-a-4821487.html#post47367933









Bart


----------



## Slm643

This, till the end of November..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshockaddicted

Fenix 1








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

This for some Tai Chi in the Park










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## AndrwTNT

Just arrived. Put a new bezel and band on it.


----------



## BigAl60613

Pulsar Panda Dial


----------



## wielingab

Digital Friday again (sorry for the turned picture, on my laptop they came out straight):









Little story about this watch. I bought a similar watch way back in 1983/83 when I was 15/16 years old. the first year it already dropped to the pavement making a crack in the crystal at the upper left corner.

After wearing it many years of wearing I passed it on to my father. He did wear it until 5/6 years ago. Of course it suffered from the time, leaving it like the poicture below:
















I got the watch back and started thinking about "restoring" it. A year ago (June 2017) I found a similar watch on Ebay, which was in way better shape then mine. The strap was not original, but because I have one, the purchased was made:
















Mine is the one on the right, much older than I bought one ebay.









Bart


----------



## wielingab

New week, another "watch for the day":









Bart


----------



## gshockaddicted

CASIO PAS400B - Moonphase, Sunset/sunrise, Moonset/moonrise, Fishing time


----------



## Surtur

Great watch, I have the hunting version. I love knowing (approximately) moonrise and moonset times.

I use the "memo" feature to time-stamp when planes fly over my house. I once recorded almost 50 in one day, it just depends on which way the wind is blowing and which runways are active. the airport is about 8 miles away as the crows fly.


----------



## wielingab

A watch to find my way in the jungle of the highway.

I had to find my way amoung all the "Elephant" trucks, "Baby Elephant" Van's and all the "Ant" cars. Luckily my ABC watch was enough to find my way to the office:









Bart


----------



## MDT IT

Autumn is here..


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## wielingab

DIgItal FrIday again.

Today a vintage Casio Marlin (bought new in early eighties). It's a little scratched due to a change of the crystal after 2 years. But it's still one of the old school, because the case back isn't screwed down with 4 screws like today (and which is shown by the other watch I bought, because of the broken crystal), but pressed on:









Compare front shot








Complementary back shot








Bart


----------



## Rocket1991

wielingab said:


> DIgItal FrIday again.
> 
> Today a vintage Casio Marlin (bought new in early eighties). It's a little scratched due to a change of the crystal after 2 years. But it's still one of the old school, because the case back isn't screwed down with 4 screws like today (and which is shown by the other watch I bought, because of the broken crystal), but pressed on:
> 
> View attachment 13643909
> 
> 
> Bart


Great vintages!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Odie

Double wristing it:










Time & Tool


----------



## berni29

This for some Tai Chi in the Park.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Saturday is stealth night...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surtur

My Casio AE1200WH-1A which I bought 4 years ago today. I wonder if anyone has had to replace the battery in one of these things yet?


----------



## Fullers1845

^Pretty sure they advertise those as "10 Year Battery".

Reminds me of a Roger Moore Seiko.


----------



## Black5

My go-to travel watch in Holiday mode.












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## MDT IT

Rare Casio G-Shock DW-5600P-9ER


----------



## randb

Garmin instinct. Really well done. Comfortable, good size and gives the new RANGEMAN GPR-B1000 a run for its money.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

randb said:


> Garmin instinct. Really well done. Comfortable, good size and gives the new RANGEMAN GPR-B1000 a run for its money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Ditto. Very well done.


----------



## King_Neptune

The whole package...Digital (I have the digital display set for date, but it also can be set for time in two time zones as well), Altimeter, Barometer (labeled Meteo), & Compass:


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## wielingab

On this dIgital FrIday an oldie. Micronta from '78-'79:

















In those day I was attending High School. I had such a watch at that time. In Holland Tandy was present as retailler, so it wasn't difficult to buy such a watch.

Bart


----------



## Servus




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Odie




----------



## gshockaddicted




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## jquinn1127

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

I'm wearing a Seiko H357 Duo from 1981on the last day of Spring. (In Oz).












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## wielingab

dIgital frIday again, bought new somewhere around 1985:









Bart


----------



## Black5

Citizen's first Ana-Digi.
1978 41-9010











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco




----------



## primus

Garmin Instinct


----------



## primus

_


----------



## wielingab

dIgItal frIday again:









Bart


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Servus




----------



## filthyj24

Citizen at the moment.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

Instinctively I'm wearing this. Sorry Casio, as much as I like you, you've been outclassed.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Casio versus Garmin.
And a beer!









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

G2900


----------



## Black5

This old thing...
Seiko Duo
H601-524A
Circa 1987












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## KogKiller

My new CA53W. The cheapest in my collection but one of my favorites.


----------



## Servus




----------



## risvim




----------



## gshockaddicted

Altimeter, barometer, compass, thermometer, pedometer - all in one piece:


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## jovani




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Moonshine Runner

Ridgewood Watch Co. "LIFECLOCK ONE : SNAKE EDITION" - the watch Snake Plissken would wear too.


----------



## Surtur

In honor of the winter solstice, I'm wearing my Casio PAS410B-5V Hunting Timer watch. Around the outside of the dial, the black LCD segments indicate night time, so today shows the most segments darkened (at least for my location.) I'm showing it off the wrist so it is easier to see. I swapped the camo band that came with it for the fishing timer band since that is easier to come by and I did not want to wear out the velcro camo version.


----------



## Travelling ash

Suunto Core. Broken Alt, broken temp, missing screw, torn band hole, but still tells time.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Carrot01

Seiko sports 100 from 1985


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Robotaz

MOMO titanium


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Servus

Admin edit: 8._ Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## Servus

Was as a support left and right for photographing. 
But whatever. Sorry. Won't happen again.


----------



## MDT IT

...now rare.


----------



## wesnellans

PRW-3500 on “Bond” NATO


----------



## Rocket1991

Reebok powered by Timex


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## Billy D

Seiko SBPG001


----------



## MDT IT

The color of love...


----------



## Black5

M159-5028












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Casio Twincept ABX-66 Databank, 20y old









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Seiko C359-5000
Calculator/Alarm
1979











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## nemanja198

Windrider Crosswind









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## blaq

Casio DBC32
My new daily wear


----------



## Arizone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/346777066668167168


----------



## Victorv

Elektronika










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB

New reliable! I've been wearing it everywhere except at work (Though I do wear it on my ride into work).


----------



## kramer5150

Amazfit stratos... pleasantly surprised by this one.


----------



## ronalddheld

kramer5150 said:


> Amazfit stratos... pleasantly surprised by this one.
> 
> View attachment 13832197


I just got one of those. Running a custom ROM.


----------



## MCHB

This thread is awesome! Just sayin. It blows my mind how many different configurations of watches there actually are!


----------



## SgtPepper

Traser P6500 in winter use:


----------



## AntonisCh

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## kramer5150

ronalddheld said:


> I just got one of those. Running a custom ROM.


Yeah there are a lot of custom dial faces. I downloaded a few too, but usually I like the stock red one.
IMHO its more of a fitness sport watch than a smart watch though.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Swissie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## NocturnalWatch

Arrived today, 3 hours ago. Picture taken on the way back home from my Watchmaker. Didn't want to mess with pin& collar, so paid $3 to my Watchmaker to do that. Cloudy day, so not so perfect for sunburst dial.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

NocturnalWatch said:


> Arrived today, 3 hours ago. Picture taken on the way back home from my Watchmaker. Didn't want to mess with pin& collar, so paid $3 to my Watchmaker to do that. Cloudy day, so not so perfect for sunburst dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


3 bucks, that was cheap 10.00 is what I last paid, but it was on this..I think it's a folded steel instead of solid like yours.









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Slm643 said:


> 3 bucks, that was cheap 10.00 is what I last paid, but it was on this..I think it's a folded steel instead of solid like yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


My watchmaker have really good prices. Another examples: watch regulation with WR testing ~$9-10; changing mineral crystal (crystal+labour+WR test) = $12 to $18! (depending on crystal diameter and thickness). And he's Seiko's AD!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv

This










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Casio











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## kramer5150

Victorv said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


What watch is this? I like the clean case design and the full edge to edge display.


----------



## MDT IT

CASIO DW-290 - 1° MISSION IMPOSSIBLE WATCH


----------



## wielingab

It's old, but it still is a .......Casio, Marlin W-450 from mid 80-ties.

I bought such a watch new then, moved it on to my father, he did not baby it, so scored a "new" one last year to re-live the glory days. The old one is still running, but some pieces are missing, like the black plastic bezel.

So here the picture of the "new" one:









Bart


----------



## cmoy

Suunto Traverse Alpha for me. Red for Chinese New Year


----------



## wielingab

feeling digital this week, re-living highschool days, back in 1979:









Bart


----------



## Black5

Seiko











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Victorv

kramer5150 said:


> What watch is this? I like the clean case design and the full edge to edge display.


Hello Kramer, is a cheap chinese smartwatch, senbono cf58.

You can find It on Ali for around 20$, but it's not full edge to edge display.

Is a light and cool watch, i used two days until my girlfriend saw it. Now is hers haha

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv

Best digital watch










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Casio GW-7900


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Zelig

Not exactly in "the moment" but perhaps this morning still counts? This one doesn't get a lot of wrist time, but it's a good one nonetheless.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Old school Seiko M159-5029











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## NocturnalWatch

Woops! Wrong thread! Sorry!


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Took a break from automatics. My new Casio W736H-1AV. Rugged, big positive display, big digits, great reverse backlight, vibration alarm, stopwatch, timer, dual time. Super easy to read in daylight or in darkness.
Edit: forgot to mention - 100M WR and 10y (!) battery life









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Looks good. Backlight shot if possible?


NocturnalWatch said:


> Took a break from automatics. My new Casio W736H-1AV. Rugged, big positive display, big digits, great reverse backlight, vibration alarm, stopwatch, timer, dual time. Super easy to read in daylight or in darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Snaggletooth said:


> Looks good. Backlight shot if possible?


My phone takes longer to focus, so not the best shot. First pic is mine, second pic is borrowed from Google photos.















Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Thank you, I like it 


NocturnalWatch said:


> My phone takes longer to focus, so not the best shot. First pic is mine, second pic is borrowed from Google photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13881263
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Today it's the TRT-110H. And since Snaggletooth asked about the back light of the other Vibe watch above I figure I'd show a back light shot of mine as well. 
Hmm, that picture turned out sideways for some reason. lol


----------



## hidden by leaves

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

H601
Seiko Duo












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## wesnellans

Pro Trek 3500 on 22mm Zulu.


----------



## kramer5150




----------



## ned-ludd

I like my CASIO EDB110D so much in Gunmetal I bought another in Stainless.









Can't get enough of that 8-bit world day/night map!


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Really inexpensive Freesoul watch
View attachment 13896359


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

amg786 said:


> Really inexpensive Freesoul watch
> View attachment 13896359
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Going to Wedding...









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Wow. Very well coordinated I must say.


@robotazky


----------



## kramer5150

Sharp looking Orient!!

Those freestyle watches have been around for decades. Since the mid-late 80s IIRC. They pioneered the nylon strap concept for the beach-wear, surf / beach volleyball sport crowd. The watch industry was a strange place back then. Swatch was all the rage too, some kids wore them around their ankles!!

I remember in the early 90s I had a timex Marathon LCD watch that I upgraded with a freestyle nylon strap. That was my weekend watch that I wore waterskiing and camping. I also had a gold seiko Lasalle dress watch that I wore for more formal occasions.

fond memories

Curious... who owns freestyle? Does it fall under the Timex brand?


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Robotaz said:


> Wow. Very well coordinated I must say.
> 
> @robotazky


Thank you!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Casio that is Red



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Snaggletooth

NocturnalWatch said:


> Going to Wedding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Very sharp - love that watch.


----------



## sevaseka

love the blue









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## NocturnalWatch

Snaggletooth said:


> Very sharp - love that watch.


Thank you Snagg  I appreciate it very much! I love it.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

sevaseka said:


> love the blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Nice automatic watch. Why post it here in the Digital and ABC Watch forum?:-s


----------



## victarro




----------



## Robotaz

gaijin said:


> Nice automatic watch. Why post it here in the Digital and ABC Watch forum?:-s


People post where they hang out all the time.

@robotazky


----------



## kramer5150

victarro said:


> View attachment 13900179


Nice!! Columbia sportwear right? I have seen this watch for as low as $40 on the DOD sites. Looks better than the advertising pics.


----------



## victarro

Yes , in person is very a very nice watch.


----------



## Surtur

Just got this in the mail, a Casio W-213-2AV. It's smaller than it looks in the photo, but still a reasonable size (about 40MM.) Pros: countdown timer, 5 alarms, one snooze alarm, pretty loud, and you can set the alarms to go off on a specific date, or the same day every month. Cons: button beep can't be muted, and only 50 meter water resistance.


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## sevaseka

gaijin said:


> Nice automatic watch. Why post it here in the Digital and ABC Watch forum?:-s


sorry, my bad...

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric.S

This little guy.


----------



## Black5

Citizen 
Ana-Digi 
41-9010











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## cuthbert

Eric.S said:


> This little guy.


Littler guy.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Today very strong! ;-)


----------



## Robojim

Doesn't look much and it didn't cost a massive amount but it's damned comfy and it's clear enough. No CDT though hmpf well you can't have everything lol









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beach Hound

Well, the pic is the one from this mornings Affordables forum this morning but ...My Garmin Fenix 3 HR Sapphire. New face that I loaded the other day that seems to work well for my eyes and as I said in the other forum...Sorta Space 1999ish....some of us older folks might get that reference.


----------



## MDT IT

Summer day ;-)


----------



## vwtech

Getting ready for a night time run.


----------



## caktaylor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerNY

Current gym and morning alarm choice. So light and so useful for so little money.


----------



## sevaseka

The Cybertron









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross13

Just got this in today. Had one when I was a kid and this was a total nostalgia buy, but definitely worth it.


----------



## randb

Something simple.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## cuthbert

Fresh from the factory even if it's a 80s watch.


----------



## Solotov

Been eyeballing a couple different dive computers lately, just have to wear this guy until i commit to one.


----------



## Snaggletooth

SBEP pulling SAR Duty


----------



## MDT IT

New! 1985>2019


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## pardayan




----------



## cuthbert

Good morning!


----------



## Rocket1991

cuthbert said:


> Good morning!


Electronica 54!? Have not seen it in 25 years!


----------



## cuthbert

Rocket1991 said:


> Electronica 54!? Have not seen it in 25 years!


Yup, they reissued the entire 5X series and I bought them all:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/elektronikas-still-made-2017-a-4533415-16.html

All of them but the 52 with original cases and dials.

Tomorrow I'm probably going E-53.

P.S. By the way you are the guy with the alarm clock version of the E-54?


----------



## MDT IT

The story..
MIssion Impossible - Dw-5600 Nasa watch - Back to the Future ;-)


----------



## Rocket1991

cuthbert said:


> Yup, they reissued the entire 5X series and I bought them all:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/elektronikas-still-made-2017-a-4533415-16.html
> 
> All of them but the 52 with original cases and dials.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm probably going E-53.
> 
> P.S. By the way you are the guy with the alarm clock version of the E-54?


Yes, also i had 54 and later 55 back in high school. Very nice and for a time (80s-early 90s) they been top notch watches. in many aspects they still are.


----------



## cuthbert

Rocket1991 said:


> Yes, also i had 54 and later 55 back in high school. Very nice and for a time (80s-early 90s) they been top notch watches. in many aspects they still are.


OT: then check this out:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-project-2019-electronika-4900407.html

It is likely our next forum watch will be a stainless steel Electronika 55.


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## cuthbert

53.


----------



## MDT IT

Happy Birthday to me


----------



## Surtur

My Citizen Promaster Sky PMV65-2271 I purchased in 2012, still going strong. Of course because it's the first day of Daylight Saving time, I'm wearing it. It's the only watch I have that automagically switches to DST.









It's titanium (with Duratect coating, 102 grams), sapphire, has two alarms and the big advantage of this module (U680) is that the date can be set to a non-home date. So the date can match the travel destination. Anyway nice, light, set-and-forget ani-digital.

It looks big in the photo, it's more normal size in real life.


----------



## Surtur

Duplicate, weird.


----------



## MDT IT

The incomparable Italian spring..


----------



## MercifulFate




----------



## cuthbert

52.


----------



## cmoy

Suunto Traverse Alpha is back on my wrist


----------



## bradurani

Casio W-80US


----------



## MCHB

Erm...the watch I'm putting on this zulu hasn't arrived yet...but zulu bands are super comfy! :3


----------



## MCHB

Surtur said:


> Duplicate, weird.


Aliens!


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Giugiaro


----------



## Solotov

Dont own many big watches, but i kinda dig the look of a giant block of digital steel on my wrist.


----------



## Rocat




----------



## cuthbert

Working out with the F-91W's more handsome brother.


----------



## JohnM67

Casio GW-M5610-1BJF:


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Chascomm

Technochas 55D


----------



## pardayan




----------



## ned-ludd

CASIO AE-3000WD-1A









I tried debadging this like I have my other AEs but the 'WORLD TIME' and 'ILLUMINATOR' markings seem to be embedded in the bezel plastic on this one.


----------



## MDT IT

Start mission "V"


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

PRG-270 for the day. I have not worn this one for at least 6 months. Maybe longer.


----------



## Rocat

Casio WS210H


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv

Coolest Casio










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Casio W736H-1AV









Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Casio DW-290 Mission Impossible


----------



## Eric.S

Afternoon coffee


----------



## BrownBear

Casio AE-3000









Sent from my MI 5s Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## t minus

Timex Expedition....


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Wolfsatz

AlpinerX by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

One of the most comfortable watches I have.. .and super easy viewing with the extra large digitales! 
Ironman Lap50 .. a True Classic

Chillax Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Dream from 1985..


----------



## Whorpheus

Classic F-105 today


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## SZenithLee

Just arrived... The Cathode Corner nixie watch.

I have to thank the latest trend of *huge* smartwatches that this no longer look _that_ out of place at 52mm. Certainly less so than when this watch was first introduced in 2005.


----------



## Rocat

ggyy1276 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had one of those a few years back. Nice case that is small and comfortable.


----------



## Rocat

PRG-270 today as l keep track of the weather with the barometer.


----------



## ggyy1276

Rocat said:


> I had one of those a few years back. Nice case that is small and comfortable.


My thoughts exactly, wanted a titanium digital with regular lugs, and screw back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

New G Shock 
There is love in the Air!

- Display Rescue by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MDT IT

Red day..


----------



## Wolfsatz

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## MDT IT

Digital?...no. ;-)


----------



## BlueBellMatic

One of my Digital Seiko Family
A169 - Melodic Alarm
A239 - Worldtimer
A714 - Runningman
A159 - Plain Jane


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## DDickson73

Core this afternoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrownBear

Casio Worldtime A500









Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## bradurani

Seiko 0634-5001


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## caktaylor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Mike8




----------



## Black5

This one for Anzac Day in Australia.
Remembering those who made the ultimate sacrifice for us to enjoy the lifestyle we have today.
Lest we forget.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Snaggletooth

caktaylor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Optical illusion - I was looking at this thinking the hour hand was somehow connected to the top of the central hub, and the minute hand to the bottom. Then I realised my mistake. Muppet!


----------



## BrownBear

Just come from mail









Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Giugiaro design


----------



## MDT IT

Today very delicate surgical operation...


----------



## bradurani

On my way to Australia... so what else would I wear?


----------



## MDT IT

Today sun..


----------



## NocturnalWatch

SKX007









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Nice one.


----------



## Rocket1991

bradurani said:


> On my way to Australia... so what else would I wear?


Great vintage!


----------



## kramer5150

From todays trail hike.


----------



## pardayan




----------



## beepywatches

My first ever post on this forum.


----------



## cmoy

Heading to the gym this morning with my Suunto 9 Baro black and the wife


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Neg Display by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Reno




----------



## Wolfsatz

Repeat from yesterday 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Slm643

Reno.. That is a Beauty! What year is it? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno

Slm643 said:


> Reno.. That is a Beauty! What year is it?


Thanks mate 

I got it in April 2013, in a private sale (super cheap, for 40 €).

So I guess it was already several years old&#8230; probably around 2010 :think:

I was looking for several months for a 100 % stainless steel LCD watch&#8230; which wasn't an easy task (especially for a reasonable price).


----------



## Wolfsatz

Blackout! by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Wolfsatz

Black Out Ops by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Slm643

Fresh from the Mail person, and time is set after a weird issue with the day setting (a different thread for that) here it is!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## kramer5150

WOW... Some stunning watches and great pics.

that 35th is amazing, same goes for the back to the future calc watch. I loved that movie when I was a teen.


----------



## Slm643

I figured out that in setting the day that a number shows up that is the year! It automatically sets the day in conjunction with the month and date.. I was confused untill I went to YouTube.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Ironman Rugged by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Bakulimaw

Shock Solar


----------



## larand

Just arrived, my first G-shock since the 1980s.


----------



## 92T

It's 1984.....somewhere deep in a nuclear missile silo Agent 92 looks down at his wrist to check the azimuth of soviet navigation satellites on the world grid of his Casio.

well...that's what this thing always reminds me of. b-)


----------



## Rocket1991

PAW1200t


----------



## kostependrhs

Metal case, +2sec/day, 138gr., misaligned display.


----------



## pwillco

Casio A158WE, this style of Casio has been my favorite lately.


----------



## 92T

pwillco said:


> Casio A158WE, this style of Casio has been my favorite lately.


I dig it. Mustard. Stainless. And some great fonts.


----------



## 92T

pwillco said:


> Casio A158WE, this style of Casio has been my favorite lately.


I dig it. Mustard. Stainless. And some great fonts.


----------



## Bakulimaw

Digital plus divers bezel


----------



## Realize

My 1st post here.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

..for strong and brave wrists ;-)


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## max888

Casio A-168


----------



## mattsbeers

My darling little F91w.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## kramer5150

Some pics from today... Getting some glorious vitamin D at my local amusement park.


----------



## max888

Casio W-800,the irreplaceable assistant on a personal plot!


----------



## HooDooDaddy

Got this at a local garage sale for extremely cheap, threw a battery in and it works great! Definitely my best find so far, always wanted a good digital watch.


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1

Prg330 from Costco.


----------



## Rocat

This today.


----------



## Surtur

This is my PAS-410B Casio Hunting Timer. Key features are Moon data (rise, set, meridian) Sunrise/set, and an interesting "time stamp" feature. You can press the orange button to create a timestamp. A useful feature if you are making sure you aren't going over your fishing limit, or to record game sightings when scouting a hunting location.

I'm attending a star party on 6/8/2019, so I have it checking Moon data for that date. The Moon will pass the meridian (and be at the highest point in the sky) just after 6PM.


----------



## theotherphil




----------



## Eric.S

jtaka1 said:


> Prg330 from Costco.


Wow I didn't know Costco had these. $99 is a great deal!


----------



## jtaka1

Eric.S said:


> Wow I didn't know Costco had these. $99 is a great deal!


Yeah, my Costco always has some model of Protrek or G Shock. 
I couldn't pass this one up. Nice big digits and super light. Awesome beater.


----------



## Eric.S

theotherphil said:


> View attachment 14205431


Wow the MRG of Garmin.


----------



## Rocat

Casio.


----------



## berni29

Spot of retro.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wjinghlw

PAW2000 my work watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## MDT IT

View attachment 14218901


----------



## mattsbeers

Can't decide if the NATO works with this one.


----------



## Slm643

I'm not sure, maybe there's a adapter you could use.. But the color is good and maybe try black hardware.... A classic watch BTW! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## James142

.


----------



## Black5

My Citizen C080



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## max888

Casio W-215


----------



## Slm643

max888 said:


> Casio W-215
> View attachment 14229237
> 
> View attachment 14229239


Good you remembered to hide the plastic wrap the "chopped wood from the gas/convenience station" came in before you posed the photo shoot! 
Nice watch! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsbeers

These days it's either my Speedy or the data bank. Love this little guy.


----------



## Rocat

GD-350


----------



## James142

Luminox ana-digi


----------



## jbglock

Casio CA-53W
A Fathers Day gift from my son. I always wanted one. Love it already!


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco




----------



## theotherphil




----------



## Unc Sam




----------



## jbglock

Casio A158WE. Only had it for a few weeks but I love the retro look of it.


----------



## brvheart




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

I









Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Slm643

Summer blooms..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbglock

Casio DB 520. Just got it today.


----------



## Wolfsatz

10:10 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Casio Dw-290 Mission Impossible watch.


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Sorry for posting my analog watch posting (black pvd Monster 2nd gen no x orange dial), I hope this makes up  
I need to sync the minutes but no rush...









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## London006

Titanium protrek on a hot day b-)


----------



## jbglock

Casio F-91


----------



## randb

This









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

A long afternoon enjoying friends at the pond,, back home again. 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric.S

Wolfsatz said:


> 10:10 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Analog and digital not aligned?


----------



## sgtlmj

Hiking watch. It has a built in compass, but having one on the strap doesn't use battery power and allows me to keep the watch on altitude mode while navigating.


----------



## bradurani

Marlin!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

Like new again after some polywatch goodness.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ddru

Surf's up


----------



## wandyhee

O&G offshore life









Sent from my vivo 1808 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradurani

Vintage Citizen Windsurfer on a sunny day









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wandyhee

O&G offshore life









Sent from my vivo 1808 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradurani

Seiko 0439-4019 from January 1977 eBay find. First wear after stuck pusher repair and clean









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Long time fenix 3HR user, just upgraded to a 5s Plus and loving it!


----------



## wjinghlw

Feeling like a million bucks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

wjinghlw said:


> Feeling like a million bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither digital nor ABC - in fact, not even quartz.

One of us is in the wrong forum.

HTH


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradurani




----------



## London006

Protrek b-)


----------



## bradurani

1977









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Rocket1991

Ichiran said:


>


Nice!!!


----------



## Ichiran

Rocket1991 said:


> Nice!!!


Thanks! I bought one of these in 1997 and wore it fairly nonstop for more than 15 years. I still have it, but it's very worn down; I found this example in nice condition on eBay a couple of years ago.


----------



## Mr. Speed

My first gen T-Touch, it’s always served me well.


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

DW5600E









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Manaslu for a busy day of desk diving!


----------



## jbglock

Casio F105.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Lodi

I had to buy it 









Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lavish_habits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

Lavish_habits said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither Digital nor ABC - care to explain?

In fact, not even a quartz watch :-s


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

And i cant see it leaving my wrist anytime soon.


----------



## gaijin

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> View attachment 14300729
> 
> 
> And i cant see it leaving my wrist anytime soon.


Why are the digital Hours and Minutes different from the analog Hours and Minutes?


----------



## Mr. Speed

My brand new Gulfmaster. These have to be the most feature-packed G-Shocks of all, I would think. It has everything...world time, moon age, tide graph, sunrise/set, solar, atomic, ABC functions plus a depth gauge/dive timer like the Frogman. I think the GPS Rangeman has a lot of these features, but it does not have a depth gauge or a storm alarm, both of which I personally use much more frequently than I would use GPS on a watch. I would just use my phone for that. The reason I prefer it to a Rangeman is because I live near New Orleans where everything is flat and there aren’t very many hiking or camping trails. I’m right by the Gulf of Mexico, so the more marine-themed watch better suits me because of my locale and hobbies.


----------



## London006

This beauty from 2008...


----------



## London006

Frogman today


----------



## kramer5150

From todays day hike, still wearing this evening.


----------



## London006

MT-G


----------



## jbglock

Casio GD-350. Bigger for me than I usually prefer but I love the module it uses.


----------



## Maddog1970

Funky double post


----------



## Maddog1970

kramer5150 said:


> From todays day hike, still wearing this evening.


Very nice, what is it?


----------



## Miklos86

My two Fenixes (Garmin Fenix 5 plus and Fenix TK20R flashlight) taken for a late run.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrot01

Bought this Tokyo Flash a few months ago, going to sell it now to help with my next purchase

Quite impressed by the quality of this cheaper watch though.


----------



## jbglock

Carrot01 said:


> Bought this Tokyo Flash a few months ago, going to sell it now to help with my next purchase
> 
> Quite impressed by the quality of this cheaper watch though.
> 
> View attachment 14320453
> View attachment 14320457


What is it? It's a very good looking watch!


----------



## Carrot01

Tokyo flash - Space Digits

And when I say, I'm quite impressed by its quality (especially for the price), i speak from experience of buying new a Junghans Mega 1000 & Ventura vtech Delta.

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/123841764370?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## kramer5150

Maddog1970 said:


> Very nice, what is it?


Thanks... Amazfit stratos on a Ritche sport strap

https://www.amazon.com/Amazfit-Mult...d=1563591223&s=gateway&sr=8-5#customerReviews

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RNDCPF4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Unc Sam

Helm Khuraburi


----------



## London006

Altichron


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Maddog1970

Rangeman GPS


----------



## Maddog1970

kramer5150 said:


> Thanks... Amazfit stratos on a Ritche sport strap
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Amazfit-Mult...d=1563591223&s=gateway&sr=8-5#customerReviews
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RNDCPF4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks Kramer....very nice, watched a bunch of you tubers takes, and ordered one.......seems very comparable to the Fenix 5 I just punted, but at 30% of the cost!


----------



## kramer5150

Maddog1970 said:


> Thanks Kramer....very nice, watched a bunch of you tubers takes, and ordered one.......seems very comparable to the Fenix 5 I just punted, but at 30% of the cost!


Cool...
Bit of a fore-warning... the latest Amazfit phone APP update from 7/16 is a little wonky / buggy. At least on Android it is. I am not sure why they changed it. It was fine the way it was, and worked GREAT. It still works mind you, just not as well as before. I think they changed things around to cater to runners. In the process they clobbered some things non-runners may prefer. This is awkward for me since I do not run, so I have to dig deeper in the menu system to pull out information I want.

As a stop/go trail hiker and backpacker, run cadence and minutes per mile graphs are not preferred. Miles per hour and average miles per hour data recording is more important to me, but the app no longer graphs this information. Fortunately the watch in field still displays it though. So that data record is in the watch... it's just not displayed any more on the graphing app.

If am 4 miles into a 7 mile trek to my camp/tent site. Its now 4:30 and sun down is at 7:45PM. How many miles/hour pace do I need to hike to get there before sun down? Of course I have a head lamp + batteries, so its not vital... but still you see where I am coming from. I have learned over the years 3MPH is a very slow easy pace, 3.5MPH is brisk but comfortable, and I can book 4+MPH on slight downhill with stable footing. So I have to mentally keep in mind the minutes/mile to MPH conversion when I am reviewing my post hike data.

Of course YMMV, hopefully it works for you.

I am thinking about getting a Fenix 5... what didn't you like about it?

For the thread topic, here are some pics from yesterdays day hike (still wearing it as I type and sip coffee).



























EDIT - Heres a pic from todays jazz festival at my local amusement park


----------



## kostependrhs

Very happy i got the metal version of my beloved plastic c80 from the 80s (unfortunately i lost it in the 90s).


----------



## jbglock

Just picked this up. Casio SGW-100.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

When it's this hot, I like to be able to complain precisely about the temperature!


----------



## London006

Had this for a couple of years now


----------



## marco escobar

Casio W-217H-1AVCF










Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## NocturnalWatch

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kramer5150

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14344269


Dang thats an intense photo... Coast guard, SAR? How long is that NATO strap to fit like that?

Those energizer hard case lights are pretty bad ass. I had one attached to my pack strap, it got really beat up after 3-4 summers, probably ~70 trail miles total. Eventually the rubber dried out and fell apart.


----------



## Eric.S

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> When it's this hot, I like to be able to complain precisely about the temperature!
> View attachment 14335107


The fact it's on your wrist and still says 28 degrees means it's actually not that hot in ambient temperature


----------



## gaijin

Eric.S said:


> The fact it's on your wrist and still says 28 degrees means it's actually not that hot in ambient temperature


I think you missed the Radiant Thermo Sensor on the side of the watch. Not sure how you did that...

Here's an old thread describing the function of the sensor: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/thermo-scanner-watch-bonkers-but-useful-3716634.html

HTH

Edit to add: If you are a visual learner, here's a video:


----------



## kramer5150

Thats really cool... or hot. (drum roll please).

Never seen a casio like that before.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## London006

G King


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Ctaranti

Went old school today. Love it.


----------



## Maddog1970

Garmin killer (at least for me) Amazfit Stratos.....


----------



## jbglock

The newness still hasn't wore off for me. Casio SGW-100.


----------



## Eric.S

gaijin said:


> I think you missed the Radiant Thermo Sensor on the side of the watch. Not sure how you did that...
> 
> Here's an old thread describing the function of the sensor: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/thermo-scanner-watch-bonkers-but-useful-3716634.html
> 
> HTH
> 
> Edit to add: If you are a visual learner, here's a video:


That's cool. I didn't know that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jbglock

gaijin said:


> Eric.S said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact it's on your wrist and still says 28 degrees means it's actually not that hot in ambient temperature
> 
> 
> 
> I think you missed the Radiant Thermo Sensor on the side of the watch. Not sure how you did that...
> 
> Here's an old thread describing the function of the sensor: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/thermo-scanner-watch-bonkers-but-useful-3716634.html
> 
> HTH
> 
> Edit to add: If you are a visual learner, here's a video:
Click to expand...

Fascinating watch! Now that is one Casio should bring back!


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## randb

Nixon Regulus Surplus. This will be a module change into the tan case.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sci

CASIO W-217H - the grown-man F-91W


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Rocat

Sitting at my desk with my newest arrival that was delivered today. Timex Ironman 50 lap with interval timers.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Maddog1970

Rangeman GPS for the Friday before the long weekend here in Canada.....

This should get me thru, and failing that I can use it as a weapon if anyone pisses me off!


----------



## Maddog1970

kramer5150 said:


> Cool...
> Bit of a fore-warning... the latest Amazfit phone APP update from 7/16 is a little wonky / buggy. At least on Android it is. I am not sure why they changed it. It was fine the way it was, and worked GREAT. It still works mind you, just not as well as before. I think they changed things around to cater to runners. In the process they clobbered some things non-runners may prefer. This is awkward for me since I do not run, so I have to dig deeper in the menu system to pull out information I want.
> 
> As a stop/go trail hiker and backpacker, run cadence and minutes per mile graphs are not preferred. Miles per hour and average miles per hour data recording is more important to me, but the app no longer graphs this information. Fortunately the watch in field still displays it though. So that data record is in the watch... it's just not displayed any more on the graphing app.
> 
> If am 4 miles into a 7 mile trek to my camp/tent site. Its now 4:30 and sun down is at 7:45PM. How many miles/hour pace do I need to hike to get there before sun down? Of course I have a head lamp + batteries, so its not vital... but still you see where I am coming from. I have learned over the years 3MPH is a very slow easy pace, 3.5MPH is brisk but comfortable, and I can book 4+MPH on slight downhill with stable footing. So I have to mentally keep in mind the minutes/mile to MPH conversion when I am reviewing my post hike data.
> 
> Of course YMMV, hopefully it works for you.
> 
> I am thinking about getting a Fenix 5... what didn't you like about it?
> 
> For the thread topic, here are some pics from yesterdays day hike (still wearing it as I type and sip coffee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - Heres a pic from todays jazz festival at my local amusement park


Sorry Kramer, missed your Garmin question!

So.......

I have still got a Garmin 3 HR that I use, great battery life, works really well.
Tried a 5s plus, the battery life was awful.
Tried a 5 plus, battery life is okay, but you have to turn most stuff off to get it to run for more than 4 days!

So in the end, the Stratos, at less than a 1/4 the price works just fine for me!

I use mine for dog walking and hiking + gym.......so at least 90mins of GPS everyday, then 60mins of cardio tracking every other day.......

So far the Stratos is giving me 4 days of battery life, on par with the fenix 5 plus, but with everything turned on.....

Now for longer hikes, where battery consumption is a concern, I have been using my solar GPS Rangeman....

Is the Stratos perfect? No, but for the price it's a great package!
Is the Amazfit app perfect? No, but again, for the price......


----------



## jbglock

Still in love with this SGW-100. I have tried wearing some of my other digital watches but keep going right back to this one. Over 8 days of tracking it has lost one second so far. Put it on a 20mm single pass Nato today.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco




----------



## Maddog1970

suunto for today.....


----------



## London006

Old Skool b-)


----------



## Maddog1970

My digital tear continues....I think the last time I wore a Timex was 1982!

Man I just love this grid shock!....from its beeping, it's functions, to its just plain "squareness"....


----------



## London006

More old skool ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## London006

Red Arrows


----------



## ddru

1982 Marlin W-450


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## GTR83

I've been wearing this one more and more recently to the detriment of my remaining G-Shocks (sold a LOT of them to make way for some Seiko divers). The strap dries very quickly by the way.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## London006

A trip down memory lane, my Gulfmaster with my old Gulfman ;-)


----------



## carmelotropea

DW 5600C









Inviato dal mio Redmi Note 6 Pro utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Maddog1970

Froggy


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## roverguy78

W217









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 14380183


Where did you get this model with the rubber band? I have the same one and love it but it came with a velcro strap.


----------



## randb

Modded positive display









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Amazfit GTR....Stratos newer brother.....fitness tracker, abc functions, and so damn bright even my old eyes can see it!....oh and battery life to kill for......


----------



## jbglock

Casio A700.


----------



## Legan

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

I've wanted a Yes watch ever since I saw pictures of one, despite it being outside of my usual purview. This week I finally managed to see one for a price I could agree with. It's the first model ever, named WorldWatch and dating back to 2000. I'd prefer the later Cozmos or WorldWatch II, so I'll probably continue the hunt. The swing lugs on this model though, a feature not seen again, are particularly nice to keep the watch's large 43mm diameter and 16mm thickness in check. The later 48mm models that I more often see are well out of reach.


----------



## bradurani

Have wanted this for nearly 6 months and finally saved enough to pull the trigger









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

I was running, the son was cycling, somehow we ended up at the playground. Really proud of him. Having a great time.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kramer5150

Pic from yesterday out on the SF bay... Hope this still counts for today. Was too tired yesterday evening to upload the pic. I will delete it if its considered off topic. I am wearing it now as I type though. 8^)


----------



## Arizone

Arizone said:


> I've wanted a Yes watch ever since I saw pictures of one, despite it being outside of my usual purview. This week I finally managed to see one for a price I could agree with. It's the first model ever, named WorldWatch and dating back to 2000. I'd prefer the later Cozmos or WorldWatch II, so I'll probably continue the hunt. The swing lugs on this model though, a feature not seen again, are particularly nice to keep the watch's large 43mm diameter and 16mm thickness in check. The later 48mm models that I more often see are well out of reach.


----------



## jbglock

G Shock GD-350.


----------



## watches.ist

Casio F-91W


----------



## Black5

Just put a fresh battery is this little old classic.
M158-5000 World Time (Commonly known as the "Pan Am").











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Semper




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Pennybags78

Love this watch. Feels and looks great with pvd super engineer bracelet.


----------



## Dirthitter

Timex Expedition Shock just right for lawnmowing 😉


----------



## Black5

For father's day I'm wearing an M159-5028, which reminds me of the 634 my father used to own.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## shecky

Got this Sanda 337 in the mail a couple days ago for the princely sum of $6.74 USD delivered. I quite like a digital that looks neither like an 80s throwback or a oversized spacetrooper communication device. Round plastic case 44mm diameter. Traditional lugs hold a 22mm strap. The case is a nicely thin 9mm. The functions are basic, time, alarm, day/date, dual time, stopwatch, EL backlight. We'll see how it stands up.


----------



## shecky

double


----------



## Black5

Citizen Time-Track Ana-Digi from 1981











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Rocat

TRT-110H.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Maddog1970

5610


----------



## theotherphil




----------



## yankeexpress

Solar atomic Bluetooth


----------



## bdizzle

Sparkling in the morning sun


----------



## wobbegong

View attachment 14449447


----------



## cousswrc

W217!


----------



## judg69




----------



## blaq

Sadly my DBC3000 strap broke so needs abit of Glue loving, so the AE1200 gets to come out to play for abit.


----------



## Rocket1991

db 31


----------



## Arizone

Only shortly after purchasing my first gen Yes watch I managed to spot the following gen with the much nicer design and improved features. Just two days after it arrived I bear witness to its ray display signifying the equinox today.
















I'm aware my previous photos were removed, here was the best one:


----------



## theotherphil

How comfortable is the Nick Mankey Hook strap?


----------



## samael_6978

Newest addition to my collection...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirthitter

Frying some chicken for midday meal, I fehlt it neccessary to know what tide set in 300km away 😉


----------



## berni29

Hi

I like this very much, although not so functional compared to a smart watch.

The digital display works perfectly, but looks wonky in this photo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lornholio

New gunmetal grey version of the A168 - A168WEGG-1AEF to give it its full name. I like. ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## pwillco

I wore the Casio F-84W today.









Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Miltie

This one, Pulsar P2 Astronaut purchased by my father in 1973. Wearing it now, but took the photo yesterday....


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

CGW-91, I've been looking for one for 7 years and finally found one.


----------



## ronalddheld

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> CGW-91, I've been looking for one for 7 years and finally found one.
> 
> View attachment 14543837


Had one but the ROM died.


----------



## Rocat

Headed to my Mother’s house to paint the exterior of her wood windows.


----------



## hidden by leaves

Fenix Five Friday


----------



## Guarionex

GGB100


----------



## AndrwTNT




----------



## stockae92

zombie watchface LOL


----------



## Rocat

Casio GDX-6900-7


----------



## GTR83

Still enjoying this one. Wears a lot like a dive watch in size but with G-Shock tier weight and of course ABC features.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surtur

I just received this DB-55W from the Russian Federation by way of EBay. Cost me mid 2 figures with shipping. It was described as "New Old-Stock" and that is accurate. It looks like it just came out of the box. The band was flat, indicating it was un-worn (I assume it was also NOS) so I switched it out to a band I had around.








The light is weak, but barely usable. The alarm sound is loud. 24 hour CDT and time in most modes is nice. It has module 675 which has an auto-calendar that only goes until 2029, but for giggles I set it to 1985 which is the same as 2019.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Alpina by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Rocat

It's rainy and nasty out today. I figured it was a good time to bring this one back to proper working order with a new battery.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## SSingh1975




----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Casio A1000D


----------



## Lornholio

Monochrome F91-Ws on bracelets.


----------



## AndrwTNT




----------



## Wolfsatz

IM by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## KindaDevil

newest PRW 50 version


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## AndrwTNT




----------



## samael_6978

It was chilly, but otherwise beautiful, November afternoon.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

I am wearing my yard work/painting watch today as I’ve got some last of the season mowing to do.


----------



## paul vanderoost

world time illuminator. Blue strap


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

Timex Ironman HydroMod

Ironman Hydro Mod by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Adventureman

Happy Singles Day...!


----------



## Dxnnis

Adventureman said:


> Happy Singles Day...!


Nicely caught with the time, also nice protrek


----------



## Wolfsatz

WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dxnnis

Very nice @Wolfsatz


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## krampus




----------



## Rocat

This one today


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Seiko M158


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## berni29

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14630913


That's so cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Hi

I enjoyed this on a long hike today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Taking an “Expedition” through some of my late Dad’s tools that I brought home.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## samael_6978

Sunny day









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Colmustard86

Mudman tough solar dual sensor


----------



## Maddog1970

Reskinned Casio Square.....


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SSingh1975

I switch the watch faces almost daily and for today, it's this one to match my green polo shirt !!


----------



## Maddog1970

This showed up......


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## brandon\

#DIAMONDGANG


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## cousswrc




----------



## Victorv

5600










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Rocat

New arrival.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Wrong thread, post deleted


----------



## Black5

Walking the dogs with a Citizen Time Track Ana-Digi...












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Semper




----------



## samael_6978

New shoes.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## asilker

cousswrc said:


> View attachment 14659503


Looks great

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv

This in a few


----------



## GTR83

New arrival









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv

Just cleaned


----------



## GTR83

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## theotherphil




----------



## Rocat

Casio TRT-110H for the day. Better known as an affordable Mudman. Best simple Casio for $30 imo.


----------



## Victorv

Still with this DW9052


----------



## Wolfsatz

Feeling a little festive...

Festivus for the Rest of Us!!!

LOL
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dirthitter

My Casio AQW-100 in it's final mod-iteration (hopefully): ridiculously lumed markers and new hands taken from a cheapo chinese quartz"watch" also lumed beyond rationality


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## bradurani




----------



## gringosteve

New XMAS present


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Maddog1970

Casio Kobe Rangeman......


----------



## hasto092

Got a thing for the Fenix family 

Can't get enough of the 6X Pro. The battery life is just awesome and the new intuitive UI is so much better than its predecessor.





















The bundled devices are Fenix 3, 3HR and a Tactix.


----------



## GTR83

Taken this morning before I went to the gym. This is pretty much the only watch I wear ever since I got it, to the detriment of my Seiko divers.


----------



## gringosteve

2 days of solid wearing now. The display is sharp and easy to read even though it is negative. Don't need to set the brightness any more than the first setting. Feels as rugged as it looks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Some square today...


----------



## hasto092

The current favourite. Brilliant for the gyme and as an activity tracker at work.



Fenix 6X Pro


----------



## Rocat

Waiting on takeout for lunch for the family. Chinese seems to be our Sunday tradition.


----------



## jtaka1

I think it's one of the best value Protrek. Especially if you don't need multi band.


----------



## randb

Finding it difficult to take off. Love the Instinct.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman1984

My choice for today









Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## t minus

PRW-2500


----------



## Dxnnis

t minus said:


> PRW-2500


One of my favourite looking all digital protreks


----------



## gringosteve

Kind of addicted to it's simplicity










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

gringosteve said:


> Kind of addicted to it's simplicity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Stunning!

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Steel day..


----------



## Wolfsatz

Double Wristing the GIT
GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ZM-73

Casio META Psychedelia ME-100


----------



## Dirthitter

Counting the days to my vacation trip.
My watch has already arrived at my destination...at least it is already set for the local tide;-)


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## supermike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBCMan




----------



## t minus

My ani-digi Citizen.....

:-!


----------



## ddru

This old guy today


----------



## Wolfsatz

Amazing what Casio can make for about forty bucks... Courtesy of MoTs PIF thread... right from the legend himself MoT

ABC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## sanik




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## brandon\




----------



## Wolfsatz

ddru said:


> View attachment 14781403
> 
> 
> This old guy today


What is this and is there a new version of this.. has the retro look.. but also 200 WR.. nice!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Dxnnis said:


>


Mine is still stuck in "M" since I bought it for whatever reason. I left it on the window sill for 1.5 week already. None of my Protreks are taking this long. Will give it more sun, hopefully it will change to "H" soon.


----------



## Dxnnis

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Mine is still stuck in "M" since I bought it for whatever reason. I left it on the window sill for 1.5 week already. None of my Protreks are taking this long. Will give it more sun, hopefully it will change to "H" soon.
> View attachment 14806339


They can take what seems forever but it should get there, just gotta be patient. Probably been in the box for ages that's all


----------



## Rocket1991

Wolfsatz said:


> What is this and is there a new version of this.. has the retro look.. but also 200 WR.. nice!


It's 1982-83. No, there is no new version of it unless you count steel BT square G-Shock.


----------



## t minus

Casio PRG-600Y


----------



## Wolfsatz

New Juice...

New Juice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

New Juice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dxnnis

Wolfsatz said:


> New Juice...
> 
> New Juice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> New Juice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Looks very nice


----------



## marco escobar

New arrival









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

Pearl yesterday, diamonds today.


----------



## Rocat

Took off the Instinct and went old school today. DW-290.


----------



## Dxnnis

Rocat said:


> Took off the Instinct and went old school today. DW-290.


Keep looking at these but never got round to pulling the trigger


----------



## Rocat

Dxnnis said:


> Keep looking at these but never got round to pulling the trigger


It's a nice watch with easy to push buttons and a simple module. The watch is as tough as nails. Not much can kill it. I read an article somewhere that a man had one as his outdoor/kayaking watch for something like twenty years.


----------



## Dxnnis

I think one day soon I will give in and get one,thanks @Rocat


----------



## Rocat

Dxnnis said:


> I think one day soon I will give in and get one,thanks @Rocat


I was jokingly going to say I'd give you the $30 bucks for it.

Then I realized you are over in the "Land of V.A.T" where everything that should be affordable isn't. So.........never mind.


----------



## Dxnnis

Rocat said:


> I was jokingly going to say I'd give you the $30 bucks for it.
> 
> Then I realized you are over in the "Land of V.A.T" where everything that should be affordable isn't. So.........never mind.


Tell me about it, the best I have seen new is about £60 new I think, but will keep looking and I'm sure one will pop up. Just something about its design appeals, it got the G look without being a G if you know what I mean.

EDIT
Just looked and they are between £30-£40 so maybe sooner rather than later


----------



## Rocat

Dxnnis said:


> Tell me about it, the best I have seen new is about £60 new I think, but will keep looking and I'm sure one will pop up. Just something about its design appeals, it got the G look without being a G if you know what I mean.
> 
> EDIT
> Just looked and they are between £30-£40 so maybe sooner rather than later


They have a successor, the DW-291 that came out on Nov of 2019. It has more features but it has dual amber led instead of the blue glow of the better EL, and acrylic resin crystal. It is 200m WR as well.


----------



## greg1491

Rocat said:


> They have a successor, the DW-291 that came out on Nov of 2019. It has more features but it has dual amber led instead of the blue glow of the better EL, and acrylic resin crystal. It is 200m WR as well.


I have the 291. The 290 came out in '95, so apparently this model took a lot of R & D time. :-d

I like it.

Some differences from the 290 but still a lot of the oddball styling from casio 80's and 90's.

















compared to the modern 5750 for size.


----------



## Rocket1991

Technically these oddballs been very good watches. I had 290 and it never occurred to me to get G-Shock.
You will be really hard pressed and splattered if in normal life you will brake digital Casio.


----------



## Rocat

greg1491 said:


> I have the 291. The 290 came out in '95, so apparently this model took a lot of R & D time. :-d
> 
> I like it.
> 
> Some differences from the 290 but still a lot of the oddball styling from casio 80's and 90's.
> 
> View attachment 14824139
> 
> 
> View attachment 14824141
> 
> 
> compared to the modern 5750 for size.


How is the illumination on the 291 in gold? Is it easy to read or is it as bad as the AE-1200/1300 series? To me the AE series amber led was not bright enough for me to see the lcd in the dark. That gold one has a GWX56 King look to it. Does it feel as solid as a 290? Or did you not have a 290?


----------



## cousswrc

I love simplicity!


----------



## greg1491

Rocat said:


> How is the illumination on the 291 in gold? Is it easy to read or is it as bad as the AE-1200/1300 series? To me the AE series amber led was not bright enough for me to see the lcd in the dark. That gold one has a GWX56 King look to it. Does it feel as solid as a 290? Or did you not have a 290?


Illumination is brighter than some models but not as bright as a gd350. It surprised me how solid this model feels for a new $35 casio. I have many of the cheap models like the budget vibe alarms, and interval timer models and they all feel like a cheap model. This 291 is heavier than a lot of my gshocks at 63g and seems to be solid and very robust. One casio site says acrylic. Another casio site says mineral crystal. It hasnt scratched under my jacket cuff yet and all my other acrylics usually do first wearing. So I'm not sure about that yet. Overall, right now I think its worthy successor.


----------



## cousswrc

Blue mood today with my F105.


----------



## Rocat

Going Mud Resist today with the TRT-110H. I like the illumination on this one because it it not amber in color but a great blue color and it is very bright.


----------



## Wolfsatz

for a minute I thought I had somehow got lost in the G Shock Thread....

Alpina by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991

Casio F108W


----------



## Wolfsatz

Vintage ABC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocat

Expedition


----------



## AndrwTNT




----------



## Rocat

Picking up some take out for the family. Rain is coming. It’ll be worse tonight into tomorrow morning.


----------



## ZM-73

Casio Psychedelia


----------



## Rammus

GMW-B5KV


----------



## Don S




----------



## cave diver

My dark (Ti) silver watch turns brown with this strap... but I like it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

TGIF

Time to Play by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ZM-73

Tissot Racing-Touch


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Reno




----------



## berni29

Hi

This today......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## batosai117

Wearing the Protrek 7000 FC today. Working extra and wishing I was outside with it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno




----------



## Rocket1991

G-2310


----------



## cousswrc

Reno said:


>


I have never seen that before. Can you share some details about it?


----------



## Reno

cousswrc said:


> I have never seen that before. Can you share some details about it?


Hi cousswrc,

I _think_ it's from the 80's (90's ?)&#8230; it was in my family for sure (my father gave it to me about 2 years ago) but it wasn't his own watch, it may have belonged to one of my uncles.

As far as I can tell, *Piratron* was a French brand (now disappeared) with a possible connection to _Pierre Lannier_.

This one is a Limited Edition "*Michael Groß*" (a german olympic swimmer) nicknamed "the albatros".

I really don't know much about it, and nothing is 100% for sure either ;-)

Here is the pic gallery : https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/vintage-quartz-piratron-michael-gro%DF-edition-4642219.html


----------



## Reno

A quartz *lip* "Croix du Sud" for me b-)


----------



## KellenH




----------



## Maddog1970

Casio Rangeman on Jaysandkays 16/24 adaptors...


----------



## paul vandermaas

love my cheap and cheerful Casio


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## theotherphil




----------



## RM339




----------



## ZM-73

Tissot Racing-Touch T002.520.11.031.00


----------



## Dxnnis

PRG-330


----------



## ven




----------



## Rocat

I will be moving furniture between three homes today.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## hidden by leaves

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

Timex digital at the moment.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Let's call it a day.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead

Just cause it matches my shirt😂


----------



## marco escobar

Just got this one... Love it









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf888

A classic digital one


----------



## casper461

Nothing at all


----------



## IanR846

GW-7900NV









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

PRG-270


----------



## Mike Rivera

Working from home quarantine, wishing I was hiking in the Sierras ...


----------



## anto1980

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## anto1980

samael_6978 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Amazing! Model?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## twincity

Casio Wave Ceptor Tough Solar MULTIBAND6 Men's Watch WVA-M630B-1AJF

I own the same model with a dark green dial


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

twincity said:


> Casio Wave Ceptor Tough Solar MULTIBAND6 Men's Watch WVA-M630B-1AJF


I actually put mine in Lineage case.
I own the green dial as well in regular plastic case.

Certanly one of the best watches under $100









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Casio META Psychedelia


----------



## paul vandermaas

Casio A168


----------



## hidden by leaves

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

PRG 270.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## gringosteve

Bit of horological distraction during target practice with my step son in my garden.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kb.watch

Nice shot


----------



## gringosteve

kb.watch said:


> Nice shot


Thanks mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndrwTNT




----------



## Rammus




----------



## AirWatch




----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

A vintage Odyssey watch today.


----------



## carmelotropea

GA 800









Inviato dal mio Redmi Note 6 Pro utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Night Ops by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## stockae92

Timex Ironman 8-lap


----------



## lanjim

Just got here an hr ago! Way impressed.  My 1st square!









Sent from my SM-F700U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Melon84

Balticus straight from Poland 









Wysłane z mojego SM-G965F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## albatross...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons




----------



## burneden

PAW 2000


----------



## DataDiver

The Froggy


----------



## Paul Ramon

Mil-X


----------



## Mjsusc

Yurman on a lizard. ETA so I guess it’s not a “fashion” watch


----------



## AndrwTNT

Yesterday...









Today.


----------



## Maddog1970

Lightning yellow Rangeman, and Lady Akita.....


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Dxnnis

Very nice @Snaggletooth


----------



## AndrwTNT




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Rammus




----------



## carmelotropea

Custom G









Inviato dal mio Redmi Note 6 Pro utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Eric.S




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

There was only ever going to be one choice for today...


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## AndrwTNT




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT

A few from yesterday as well..


----------



## samael_6978

First ride this year. Wearing my motorcycle designated watch.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

Rainy day


----------



## Rammus

Sry double post


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT




----------



## Rocket1991

AndrwTNT said:


> A few from yesterday as well..
> 
> View attachment 15100731
> 
> 
> View attachment 15100733


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Paul Ramon

Picked up this Ironman a few weeks ago. I put it on a mil-spec strap but decided to go back to the comfortable OEM rubber strap. Fairly basic with large easy to read digits, alarms, 2 time zones, it's quickly earned its place as my daily knocking around piece.


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Paul Ramon

82 Arnie


----------



## Grinderman

1999 exp2


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## lawmanhdg

I have one of those!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRMMRK

I love this watch. I can barely see it, but I love it. Shown in direct sunlight.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

I've fallen in love with this thing! Too bad it's the 1473 that I can't switch from celsuis/meters, but oh well.


----------



## Rocket1991

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> I've fallen in love with this thing! Too bad it's the 1473 that I can't switch from celsuis/meters, but oh well.


Beautiful!


----------



## Jeep99dad

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need one of these


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## zeuloa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno




----------



## Snaggletooth

Workhorses enjoying a recharge in the sun between missions.








Edit; looking better after a good clean.


----------



## lawmanhdg

found this in my collection put it on this morning by the time I got to work I realized that it was no longer holding a charge and I picked a hell of a day for a solar powered watch since it's cloudy and raining









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

lawmanhdg said:


> found this in my collection put it on this morning by the time I got to work I realized that it was no longer holding a charge and I picked a hell of a day for a solar powered watch since it's cloudy and raining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Let sit in the window for a week and it will be good as new!


----------



## ZM-73

Tissot


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

Trip to the lake










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

GBD-100


----------



## ZM-73

Casio Psychedelia.


----------



## ronalddheld

ZM-73 said:


> Casio Psychedelia.
> View attachment 15178223


is the upper item a PADD?


----------



## ZM-73

No, it's a Conic LCD handheld game.


----------



## Black5

I'm having a vintage digital week.
Today it's a Citizen Ana-Digi...


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

Just got this bad boy. Practically NOS. Not sure why these are still going so cheap!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the G-shock GA2100-SU


----------



## Black5

Continuing on with my vintage digital wearing phase this week.

Seiko Pan Am World Timer from 1977...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Black5

Continuing my vintage Digital journey today:
Seiko H357...









SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## hasto092

Just in is my 13th Suunto, I kinda like that company LOL, and thought I'd share 

20200612_111946 by Gavin Hastings, on Flickr


----------



## t minus

Casio module 3221...


----------



## t minus

D A M N double post....apologies.


----------



## Tsarli

My latest ABC. Got it on sale for $199 on Amazon.


----------



## batosai117

I've been wearing my Rangeman since it came in.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

This useful and easy to read ProTrek...


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supermike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

YES Luna


----------



## Rocket1991

bearwithwatch said:


> YES Luna


Cool!


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## joseph80




----------



## Maddog1970

MR-G


----------



## gaijin

Maddog1970 said:


> MR-G
> 
> View attachment 15242737


Neither digital nor ABC - so... why post it here?

:-s


----------



## mediaokra

Dusted off the Casio 3202 Twin Sensor to take a hike up the Linkins Lake Trail near Aspen. The trail is officially 11,506' - 12,008' for an elevation change of 502'. I didn't bother to calibrate and measured 11,320' - 11,800' for a 480' change in elevation. Pretty close. This is still the best $40 watch I have ever had.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## peskydonut




----------



## hasto092




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Wolfsatz

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switch to the G-Shock GW6900 tonight. For under $100 new, atomic and solar.... no brainer.


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

Ironman by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Afternoon Swap 
Lap50 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## adamvelasco

EDIT: This is technically digital right? I like the digital sub-forums more than any of the others. All the digital people are cool 😎.

Just came in yesterday evening. It’s an amazing value, even if I paid inflated COVID prices.


----------



## ronalddheld

Unless it is all digital Display, it is not Ani-digi seems to be a common panel.


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Casio ME-100 with auto-light


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scale

Spezichron from 1978









Wrong theme, sorry


----------



## Maddog1970

gaijin said:


> Neither digital nor ABC - so... why post it here?
> 
> :-s


Take a look at the thread - WRUW - and look above my post at the full analogue frogman and tell me what the issue is here? I guess u just don't like the MR-G.....

so here's my Citizen Red Arrow ani-digi Pilot.......


----------



## gaijin

Maddog1970 said:


> Take a look at the thread - WRUW - and look above my post at the full analogue frogman and tell me what the issue is here? I guess u just don't like the MR-G.....
> 
> so here's my Citizen Red Arrow ani-digi Pilot.......
> 
> View attachment 15353486


This is the Digital and ABC Forum. That analog Frogman doesn't belong here, either - hey, I can't catch them all.

Your MR-G is certainly a nice watch - I like most MR-G's, but is it digital? Does it have ABC capabilities? If not, it does not belong in the Digital and ABC Forum. That is the issue.

HTH


----------



## Maddog1970

gaijin said:


> This is the Digital and ABC Forum. That analog Frogman doesn't belong here, either - hey, I can't catch them all.
> 
> Your MR-G is certainly a nice watch - I like most MR-G's, but is it digital? Does it have ABC capabilities? If not, it does not belong in the Digital and ABC Forum. That is the issue.
> 
> HTH


the thread is called WRUW.....What Are u Wearing......not What Digi/ABC are you wearing....so like many, I often rotate my watches and am not always wearing a digi/ABC watch.....

much like in the Casio forum, where you can be "unshocking", I often choose to be "un digi/ABC"......

FWIW, you missed the Glashutte above, and the Lip and Bulova a few pages back....if you gonna police the thread, at least make a better effort.


----------



## ronalddheld

Imiplicitly it is which ABC/Digital watch are you wearing.


----------



## Reno

Quartz _*Carrera*_ 😎


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Eric.S

Maddog1970 said:


> the thread is called WRUW.....What Are u Wearing......not What Digi/ABC are you wearing....so like many, I often rotate my watches and am not always wearing a digi/ABC watch.....
> 
> much like in the Casio forum, where you can be "unshocking", I often choose to be "un digi/ABC"......
> 
> FWIW, you missed the Glashutte above, and the Lip and Bulova a few pages back....if you gonna police the thread, at least make a better effort.


So does it have to be digital only, or ana-digi is also ok? How about analog watch with a digital date window?

Does it have to be digital "AND" ABC, or it's ok to have either?


----------



## Eric.S

Seems G-Shock forum’s daily WRUW threads are much more forgiving and friendly. Just saying.


----------



## Maddog1970

Eric.S said:


> Seems G-Shock forum's daily WRUW threads are much more forgiving and friendly. Just saying.


100%!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Loma

My modded Casio AE-1300WH beach beater today on the French Riviera.
Bonne journée !


----------



## Wolfsatz

Y PAC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jesus Jones

Just completed the look of this mod build with the strap. I hated to notch a $20 Hadley Roma but it was so worth the gamble!!
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Digital and ABC.....30th Anniversary lightning yellow Casio Rangeman GW9430EJ......


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## NocturnalWatch

Shocked by Corona 








"If you soak your mask in whiskey, your day will be much more fun'


----------



## Wolfsatz

T PAC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

NocturnalWatch said:


> Shocked by Corona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you soak your mask in whiskey, your day will be much more fun'


If you like Corona.... you should upgrade your taste buds to a feast.... try Tecate... or Pacifico... or if you like the lighter side... Estrella if you can find it.

Use to joke with my ****** friends that the only reason why Corona is found here the US.. is because no one would drink it in Mexico... LOL. 








Redirect Notice


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Wolfsatz said:


> If you like Corona.... you should upgrade your taste buds to a feast.... try Tecate... or Pacifico... or if you like the lighter side... Estrella if you can find it.
> 
> Use to joke with my ****** friends that the only reason why Corona is found here the US.. is because no one would drink it in Mexico... LOL.
> View attachment 15374433
> 
> Redirect Notice


Unfortunately, we have only Corona here. Don't know for other cities and towns, but in my hometown I find only Corona. I'd be happy to try other beers you suggested, but for the time being - no luck. Greetings from Croatia!


----------



## pechamuha

This one









Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

NocturnalWatch said:


> Unfortunately, we have only Corona here. Don't know for other cities and towns, but in my hometown I find only Corona. I'd be happy to try other beers you suggested, but for the time being - no luck. Greetings from Croatia!


ahh.. that would be an issue... did knot know that you were across the pond.... Greetings from Virginia!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Lap 50 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Slac89




----------



## statsman

I'm very pleased with this one. I bought it although labeled as not working. I took the back of the case off, air blasted it with keyboard cleaner and put in a new battery. Voila! Took a little playing to set the time and date. Not bad for a 42 year old watch! The manufacturer is Micro Display Systems inc.


----------



## Davemro

First Garmin amidst lots of gshocks and a Suunto Core. I am loving this thing. The fit was a very pleasant surprise. I have pretty small wrists and that's always kept me away from some of their other giant offerings (although they're making other sizes an option, now). It also has the most legible negative display I have ever seen.


----------



## jhdscript

Now it s time for *Chopard Mile Miglia*


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX IM Shock Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## gaijin

jhdscript said:


> Now it s time for *Chopard Mile Miglia*
> 
> View attachment 15385466


 I fail to see the digital or ABC component of that watch - am I missing something???


----------



## Wolfsatz

gaijin said:


> I fail to see the digital or ABC component of that watch - am I missing something???


Troll showing off what he can afford but cares less about forum etiquette.

Belay my last.. that is a stock picture.... 
Correction
*Troll wishing what he could afford but cares less about forum etiquette. *


----------



## Rocket1991

Wolfsatz said:


> TX IM Shock Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Cool rarity. Good thing strap is still holding! I would expected Timex to resurrect solar digitlals after they introduced analog solar....


----------



## Slac89




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## batosai117

Been wearing my Mudmaster GG-B100 the last 3 days. The ana-digi bug bit me again so it came out of the safe.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

Casio GX-56....


----------



## t minus

Wow! A 42 year old working digital watch. That is incredible.


statsman said:


> View attachment 15384810
> 
> I'm very pleased with this one. I bought it although labeled as not working. I took the back of the case off, air blasted it with keyboard cleaner and put in a new battery. Voila! Took a little playing to set the time and date. Not bad for a 42 year old watch! The manufacturer is Micro Display Systems inc.


----------



## randb

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Casio Rangeman GW9400* for this morning


----------



## randb

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Casio G-Shock GA-2100* for this afternoon


----------



## kritameth

My first Frogman, GWF-1035.


----------



## matt.barham2

A fun little cheapie today! Had this on since last night to use it as an alarm and decided to enjoy it while taking care of some schoolwork! Casio W-217H

Take care everyone!

Best,
MB









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sci

...and another one


----------



## jeff.morton.589

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15354427


Tell me about this watch please, I like it


----------



## jeff.morton.589

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15354427


what watch is this please


----------



## Snaggletooth

jeff.morton.589 said:


> Tell me about this watch please, I like it











Introducing Seiko's Prospex "Digi Tunas," ref. SBEP001, SBEP003, SBEP005, SBEP007, and SBEP009 - Worn & Wound


Some watches are just right as digitals. By “right,” I mean that they just look as though they were always intended to have moving numbers rather than moving hands. There’s a good chance of getting burned at the horological stake for saying it, but the Seiko Tuna has always been one of them...




wornandwound.com


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Watchutalkingabt




----------



## Wolfsatz

Casio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
Illuminator by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## nevenkab

My first digital. 16th birthday: January 1986! I think it was still my only watch when I first wore green...








Pulsar W040-5010, apparently.
Stay well.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Wolfsatz

Casio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## sci

Which is that model? Looks like W217 but is more monochrome and with 5bar instead of 50M?


randb said:


> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

Vintage Casio....


----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio WaveCeptor WV-59DE-1AVEF


----------



## ronalddheld

bearwithwatch said:


> Casio WaveCeptor WV-59DE-1AVEF


How old is that model?


----------



## batosai117

From this morning's workout. Mudmaster GWG-1000.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

ronalddheld said:


> How old is that model?


2010 as per amazon listing.


----------



## Dirthitter

Honoring my nickname I took my rugged beauty on a ride to its natural environment. It even did not blink when I crashed into a berm😜


----------



## hasto092




----------



## Wolfsatz

hasto092 said:


>


^^^^^^ what model is this? GPS? ^^^^^^^^

G is for Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Digital Sunday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Back inside..... 80F temp with high humidity and a plague of tiny mosquitos that don't get bother with citronella...

TX T80 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## hasto092

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^^^^ what model is this? GPS? ^^^^^^^^


GBD H1000 released this year. Awesome watch and makes you coffee in the morning it's that functional.








Watch Review: Casio G-Shock Move GBD-H1000 GPS Heart-Rate Monitor | aBlogtoWatch


Full Wrist Time review of the new Casio G-Shock Move GBD-H1000, released in 2020, with expert analysis, specs, price, and original photos.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## Snaggletooth

Swimming with seals this morning.


----------



## Rocket1991

W756 definitely underrated gem of the Casio affordables.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## HooDooDaddy




----------



## johnny.bravus

Frogman GF8250. Men in Military Colors.









Enviado de meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Casio G-Shock DW-6900*


----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## johnny.bravus

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15456622
> Swimming with seals this morning.
> View attachment 15456623


That water seems cold! But my guess is that the Gulfman can take this. You too, btw, lol.


----------



## Snaggletooth

johnny.bravus said:


> That water seems cold! But my guess is that the Gulfman can take this. You too, btw, lol.


Sea temp 11.4ºC, 52.6ºF(resh)


----------



## batosai117

Wearing my Garmin Instinct Tactical Solar today. I picked up the OD green (Moss) version and love it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Hydro Mod with =o) bubble

HydroMod w ) BUBBLE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Chascomm

Mr.Boots said:


> View attachment 15461658


I guess you didn't realise that you were posting in the Digital watch forum?


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Rocket1991

Caledonia said:


> View attachment 15476262


Sir David Atenborogh choice!


----------



## Caledonia

Rocket1991 said:


> Sir David Atenborogh choice!


Say no more 😎


----------



## Caledonia

Wave Ceptor


----------



## Bahn112

*







*


----------



## Rocket1991

Full titanium screw back!


----------



## gaijin

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 15484756
> 
> Full titanium screw back!


St Moritz / Momentum have certainly had some great watches on offer in the past - yours is one of the best.

I'll see your full Titanium screw back and raise you Sapphire crystal, Swiss movement, ISO 2281 compliant and Titanium bracelet on the Format 3 Chronologic:



















Sadly, no longer available.

Cheers🍻


----------



## Rocket1991

gaijin said:


> St Moritz / Momentum have certainly had some great watches on offer in the past - yours is one of the best.
> 
> I'll see your full Titanium screw back and raise you Sapphire crystal, Swiss movement, ISO 2281 compliant and Titanium bracelet on the Format 3 Chronologic:
> 
> View attachment 15484841
> 
> 
> Sadly, no longer available.
> 
> Cheers?


Sadly is not even describing it. That one is one of the most interesting things they ever did! Too bad it's off the table. Considering there is almost no competition whatsoever with similar offerings i really wish they could of kept it in production.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Chascomm

Russ1965 said:


>


Hey Russ, this is the Digital watch forum...


----------



## Russ1965

Chascomm said:


> Hey Russ, this is the Digital watch forum...


Oops

Please delete my post.

Thank you for pointing out the bleeding obvious.


----------



## Caledonia

Bought this a good few years back, when I was doing a lot of fishing. In the vain hope it'd tell when the Sea Trout were coming in with the tide 😀


----------



## Dirthitter

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15475117


Wow! My personal "Holy-Grail-Digital-Watch" even though I have never seen it for real.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Got this one today

Casio DBC-611E-1EF


----------



## Wolfsatz

T80 PAC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

GBX 100 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Caledonia

Smael Tactical


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX IM Lap50 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Wolfsatz

TX IM 30 Anniv by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Speidel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Caledonia

Epozz "stormtrooper" 💀


----------



## Miggyd87

My first and only digi


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Derek411

Heading down the rabbit hole again after being 'done'. Twice the price of an F91 while on offer. Pure impulse. 55mm I believe.


----------



## pellidon

Looks familiar....


----------



## Caledonia

Skmei solar


----------



## scufutz

Oak









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## roverguy78

Casio Twin Graph on bracelet.


----------



## Rocket1991

roverguy78 said:


> Casio Twin Graph on bracelet.


Fantastic vintage!!!!!


----------



## roverguy78

A rarely seen Seiko A904-6000.


----------



## Caledonia

Q&Q by Citizen


----------



## ronalddheld

Caledonia said:


> Q&Q by Citizen
> View attachment 15526820


How old is your watch?


----------



## Caledonia

ronalddheld said:


> How old is your watch?


I only acquired this watch in the last 6 months, it was listed as "new old stock" & will probably need a new battery as they'd been sat around so long. It came with instructions & sales tags.
After swapping batteries the watch reset to 1999.
So maybe 20 years old?


----------



## Slac89




----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## Caledonia

AW-80


----------



## sickondivers

*G-Shock Stainless Steel







*


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Caledonia

Epozz databank/sports


----------



## marko114




----------



## marko114




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## johnny.bravus

9300 Pepsi MOdman


----------



## Lukas 80

Gift from my ex  Not wearing often. 









W uuups now i read digital  
Sorry folks. 
Wrong watch  
Mea culpa.

4 All.


----------



## johnny.bravus

Lukas 80 said:


> Gift from my ex  Not wearing often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W uuups now i read digital
> Sorry folks.
> Wrong watch
> Mea culpa.
> 
> 4 All.


Dont worry. It will be a lot worse if your wife know the history of this watch. It´s better for you to get rid of it. Do you have my address? LOL


----------



## Lukas 80

johnny.bravus said:


> Dont worry. It will be a lot worse if your wife know the history of this watch. It´s better for you to get rid of it. Do you have my address? LOL


I'I Sir send me your address. In next year i will collect Belgium passport. I can buy U new one on the airplane  to Sao Paolo.
Choose one yourself 






Men's Watches | Stylish & Affordable | 2 Year Guarantee | Sekonda


Explore our collection of bold and stylish men's watches available online. At Sekonda, we have a range of digital, sports and chronograph watches for men. Timeless, contemporary and classic designs. Order your brand new watch from the UK's no.1 watch brand now and get free delivery on us.




www.sekonda.co.uk





Biggest City in South America. 
Ahhhh dreams come true after 40 '

Magic 1996 and Sepultura in Sao Paulo.






4 All.


----------



## johnny.bravus

Lukas 80 said:


> I'I Sir send me your address. In next year i will collect Belgium passport. I can buy U new one on the airplane  to Sao Paolo.
> Choose one yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men's Watches | Stylish & Affordable | 2 Year Guarantee | Sekonda
> 
> 
> Explore our collection of bold and stylish men's watches available online. At Sekonda, we have a range of digital, sports and chronograph watches for men. Timeless, contemporary and classic designs. Order your brand new watch from the UK's no.1 watch brand now and get free delivery on us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sekonda.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest City in South America.
> Ahhhh dreams come true after 40 '
> 
> Magic 1996 and Sepultura in Sao Paulo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 All.


Yeah, Sepultura rocks!! ??
Be my guest, São Paulo is quite something indeed, I lived there during the Academy, now I live by the coast in Itanhaém, just 100km far from SP. It would be my pleasure to welcome you, brother.
Quoting the last words of the clip: "Valeu. Vocês são foda!"


----------



## Lukas 80

Fukin nice place to retired dude
I will never again ask about surfing  with G-Lide. I promise. 









4 All.


----------



## johnny.bravus

Lukas 80 said:


> Fukin nice place to retired dude
> I will never again ask about surfing  with G-Lide. I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 All.


Thanks brother. Ten years yet before to retire, looking for it.
I also think that I need a G-lide to surf, I´m keeping a close eye to the gbx-100-2dr. 
It´s a small city, actually. Nothing special about it, but there´s quite a crowd at summer here! People going nuts at Carnival... well, this is in the whole country, lol.


----------



## Lukas 80

I'm also waiting. 17 y more than U. But... I have plan to work only to 50' yo 
U saying nothing special... Small town close to the Harbour.   Most of People in Europe collect money whole year to go to places like this for one week with family. Definitely after i finish 50 sale all what i have and go to silent place like this.
Also like Italy  and way of life in this country. Greece , love island Crete. And Portugal  Cascais - Atlantic Ocean with Mediterranean climate and big waves. Few km from Capitol City Lisbona. 
U see you got it everyday.  Lucky you. 
I know, I know everywhere is beautiful when you are not there on this moment.  
But as U say before. Cold climate is for cold people. Now when i can't work, winter depression come like a cold morning fog. Only this G-shock give me a little bit of light in the dark. And Sepultura of course 
Stay safe bro. And don't work to hard.

4 All.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Black5

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 15535370


My father had bought one of these new in the 70's. At the time I thought it was the coolest thing ever and the 1/10 sec chrono was groundbreaking!

Still cool...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Kilovolt

Black5 said:


> My father had bought one of these new in the 70's. At the time I thought it was the coolest thing ever and the 1/10 sec chrono was groundbreaking!
> 
> Still cool...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Same here: my dad brought it back from a business trip to Japan and I was extatic. That was 50 years ago!


----------



## roverguy78

Seiko H239 from 1981.


----------



## LutFi

Always special time for me 111111


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Lukas 80

On the training in 2006 FIFA WC 















4 All.


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## powerband

Caledonia said:


> View attachment 15545004
> View attachment 15545007


What's the quality like?

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## Caledonia

powerband said:


> What's the quality like?
> 
> ----------
> Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


Spot on, well made,I really like it.
No fading of the lcd display digits when tilted at an angle, it's lovely & clear, good backlight, lightweight case which is a bit of a fingerprint magnet, nice mesh bracelet, with no rough edges. It's kept perfect time after syncing it with my Casio wave ceptor 5 days ago.
Total cost £9.50 UK eBay


----------



## PAUL H.

Cheers p..........


----------



## powerband

Caledonia said:


> Spot on, well made,I really like it.
> No fading of the lcd display digits when tilted at an angle, it's lovely & clear, good backlight, lightweight case which is a bit of a fingerprint magnet, nice mesh bracelet, with no rough edges. It's kept perfect time after syncing it with my Casio wave ceptor 5 days ago.
> Total cost £9.50 UK eBay


Nice to have options! Thx

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## kasemo

Happy 13th....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

GBX 100 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## complexcarbs




----------



## Wolfsatz

Alpina HSW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Alpina by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Spookex

My Seiko W680 that I won in an auction for somewhere around 55 euro. After some fiddling around (new battery, LCD was upside down for some reason and missing the buzzer spring) got it working without problems.


----------



## Lukas 80

Throw'b Thursday  from 2005
From age before Android and IOS
Grandpa of all fit... wristband.
Advanced technology from past.






























4 All.


----------



## samael_6978

I haven't been here for a while...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas 80

samael_6978 said:


> I haven't been here for a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Dobrze że jesteś z powrotem 

4 All.


----------



## hookey

Garmin Instinct Solar. Arrived on Tuesday. Need to fine tune the watch face.


----------



## pelltj03

Casio ae1200 in Kranio bronze. Perfect for timing the son's homemade obstacle courses.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia

Skmei on Sunday


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## White95




----------



## Dracer

New fenix. 5x plus.could not resist black friday deal


----------



## Miggyd87

PIF gem


----------



## NOS_Watches

A Gucci watch... Long story short my Auntie bought me a Gucci watch ~2 years ago, and I had to meet her today for lunch and didn't want to offend her 😅


----------



## Joeypeeps

View attachment 15570213


----------



## Joeypeeps




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Wolfsatz

BST 47 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Glasio




----------



## Chascomm

NOS_Watches said:


> A Gucci watch... Long story short my Auntie bought me a Gucci watch ~2 years ago, and I had to meet her today for lunch and didn't want to offend her 😅


Take a careful look at the other watches in this thread and then see if you notice anything different about your watch. If you don't spot it at first, take a look at which forum this thread is posted in.


----------



## Kwcsports

PRW2500


----------



## Pongster

Not sure if this is considered digital or ABC or neither.


----------



## Chascomm

Pongster said:


> Not sure if this is considered digital or ABC or neither.
> View attachment 15585822


Well... technically it is about as far away from digital as you can get, given that it tells the time with words.

Therefore 'ABC' seems like the perfect description


----------



## sci

Casio G-Shock DW-5600E


----------



## roverguy78




----------



## Carrot01

Just this cheapo JAG


----------



## pelltj03

Casio ae1200 in a Bronze Kranio Design case with 22mm Strapsco Dassari black suede strap on a black deployment clasp. Not your grandfather's Casio!
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## opmetal

My new Garmin Instinct Solar


----------



## marko114

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## evritis

DW-290 today.









Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia

TVG tv/sat/dvd remote control digital watch with 200 year calendar 😀


----------



## ronalddheld

Caledonia said:


> TVG tv/sat/dvd remote control digital watch with 200 year calendar 😀
> View attachment 15603540
> View attachment 15603543
> View attachment 15603544


How old is that watch?


----------



## Caledonia

ronalddheld said:


> How old is that watch?


Hi, from around 2007 I believe, I picked it up on Ebay about 5 years ago. It came on a pretty large steel bracelet which I trashed trying to remove some links.
You can still get this watch on Aliexpress for around £10. 
To my shame I've thought about getting another


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Giugiaro Design


----------



## Carrot01

Caledonia said:


> To my shame I've thought about getting another


Does it actually work as a TV remote for basic functions?


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Caledonia

Carrot01 said:


> Does it actually work as a TV remote for basic functions?


Yes, it can turn tv on/off, adjust volume, if the tv is compatible of course. 
There is an infrared sensor on the watch case.
With the watch came a sheet printout of codes, to input, for a whole variety of different tv's. There's also dvd/vcr/sat options. 
Bit of a novelty watch, I just liked the retro geek look of it to be honest, I never tried using it on the dvd or satellite box.
The watch module itself has date, alarm, 12/24hr mode, stopwatch & pretty good illumination.
Like I posted previously, the watch is still out there, and is like $10 delivered from Aliexpress.


----------



## ronalddheld

Caledonia said:


> Yes, it can turn tv on/off, adjust volume, if the tv is compatible of course.
> There is an infrared sensor on the watch case.
> With the watch came a sheet printout of codes, to input, for a whole variety of different tv's. There's also dvd/vcr/sat options.
> Bit of a novelty watch, I just liked the retro geek look of it to be honest, I never tried using it on the dvd or satellite box.
> The watch module itself has date, alarm, 12/24hr mode, stopwatch & pretty good illumination.
> Like I posted previously, the watch is still out there, and is like $10 delivered from Aliexpress.


Mine should be on the way. $18 on Amazon.


----------



## Carrot01

Caledonia said:


> Yes, it can turn tv on/off, adjust volume


Awesome, yes I'm going to order one myself - thanks for sharing


----------



## sickondivers

_*#G-SHOCK #MLB #NewEra59Fifty







*_


----------



## roverguy78

A watch that Casio should re-issue...

AE-20w


----------



## Rocket1991

roverguy78 said:


> A watch that Casio should re-issue...
> 
> AE-20w


They will make it 2 times as big and 10 times as expensive. AKA titanium square. Great vintage!!!
Casio has plenty of fantastic models they could of reissued 80s been continuous "Star Trek marathon" of innovations.


----------



## Miggyd87

roverguy78 said:


> A watch that Casio should re-issue...
> 
> AE-20w


They do, black resin AE1200


----------



## pelltj03

Timex LCA, newer stock. Not sure if it has the tilt or not. I literally broke out a ruler to measure the lines. Everything was equal but my eyes tend to decieve me.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## roverguy78

Miggyd87 said:


> They do, black resin AE1200


Not really. The tiny analog section of the LCD on the AE-1200 is not very usable. Otherwise, a great watch, and an unbeatable deal.


----------



## pellidon




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Wolfsatz

TX BST 47 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## roverguy78

1977 Seiko M159


----------



## Caledonia

Skmei 1639


----------



## pelltj03

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## sweeperdk01




----------



## JohnM67

Out in the field and 40m above ground.


----------



## JohnM67

Afternoon change.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## nonconformulaic

Have been digging my old ProTrek PRW-S6100 lately. Appreciate the sapphire crystal and carbon fiber band, and has one of the loudest alarms of any of my Casios.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

This SF monster arrived today . Timex Expedition Grid Shock.


----------



## ronalddheld

NocturnalWatch said:


> This SF monster arrived today . Timex Expedition Grid Shock.


Could you review it after you have worn it a while?


----------



## NocturnalWatch

ronalddheld said:


> Could you review it after you have worn it a while?


Well, not really. I've worn it till evening and packed it back for return. It's simply too big for me. Spec says 50mm, but it's actually 52mm with pushers and 15mm tick. I've 7.3 In. wrist and it's too much for me. What I can say is that I like Timex' functions/software better than Casio's. Indiglo is fantastic, but for me is great thing 'night mode'. When turned on, pressing on any of the pushers activate indiglo. No more fiddling in the dark to find right pusher. Also, in the 'night mode' you can set everything in the darkness and indiglo stays on. If you forget to switch it off, it's automatically deactivated after 8 hours. I'll put a link to most detailed YT video I found. Guy is little bit, well, boring, but he showed every single function of the watch. Because I like it's software so much, I will get Timex Command Urban World Time instead. It's smaller (47 vs 52), thinner (11 vs 15), and has normal 22mm lugs, all the functions of the Grid Shock + world time.
Link to Grid Shock YT review:






And here are pics of the Command Urban TW5M29000SU (black strap model)


----------



## jackvendetta

STW-1000 Today.


----------



## ronalddheld

NocturnalWatch said:


> Well, not really. I've worn it till evening and packed it back for return. It's simply too big for me. Spec says 50mm, but it's actually 52mm with pushers and 15mm tick. I've 7.3 In. wrist and it's too much for me. What I can say is that I like Timex' functions/software better than Casio's. Indiglo is fantastic, but for me is great thing 'night mode'. When turned on, pressing on any of the pushers activate indiglo. No more fiddling in the dark to find right pusher. Also, in the 'night mode' you can set everything in the darkness and indiglo stays on. If you forget to switch it off, it's automatically deactivated after 8 hours. I'll put a link to most detailed YT video I found. Guy is little bit, well, boring, but he showed every single function of the watch. Because I like it's software so much, I will get Timex Command Urban World Time instead. It's smaller (47 vs 52), thinner (11 vs 15), and has normal 22mm lugs, all the functions of the Grid Shock + world time.
> Link to Grid Shock YT review:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are pics of the Command Urban TW5M29000SU (black strap model)


Thanks for the mini review and link. I own a command urban.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

ronalddheld said:


> Thanks for the mini review and link. I own a command urban.


Yes? And what do you think about it? Is it good?


----------



## ronalddheld

NocturnalWatch said:


> Yes? And what do you think about it? Is it good?


Yes. large screen, multi-alarms, the ability to hide functions you do not use.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

ronalddheld said:


> Yes. large screen, multi-alarms, the ability to hide functions you do not use.


So basically same functions as Grid Shock + world time. Thanks. BTW, I really like design of the Grid shock, just wish it were smaller, maybe 45-46 with pushers. That would be ideal for me I think.


----------



## ronalddheld

NocturnalWatch said:


> So basically same functions as Grid Shock + world time. Thanks. BTW, I really like design of the Grid shock, just wish it were smaller, maybe 45-46 with pushers. That would be ideal for me I think.


If not for the analogue upper left dial,. I might have tried it.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## acanak




----------



## AndrwTNT




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ronnypudding

AndrwTNT said:


> View attachment 15669931


Wow! The bezel on that is pristine! Is it original?
Lovely example.
Joe


----------



## Rocket1991

1997


----------



## AndrwTNT

ronnypudding said:


> Wow! The bezel on that is pristine! Is it original?
> Lovely example.
> Joe


Thanks, Joe!
Yes it's original. I only wish I had the original strap with it..
When I'd first come across it, it was being sold on eBay as a 'cool retro vintage digital watch' and the owner knew nothing about Casio but had it in a drawer since the 80s and it was on some weird red leather strap. Everything was in amazing condition with a few marks on the case and one light scratch on the crystal and all for around $80... So I can't complain lol. Definitely got lucky finding one in close to new condition. It's my favorite vintage Casio for sure!


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Freshly unpacked. Command Urban.


----------



## nonconformulaic

NocturnalWatch said:


> Freshly unpacked. Command Urban.


Nice! Such a unique display.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

nonconformulaic said:


> Nice! Such a unique display.


Thanks. It has a date too . Can be set to US or European format (like now).


----------



## ronnypudding

AndrwTNT said:


> Thanks, Joe!
> Yes it's original. I only wish I had the original strap with it..
> When I'd first come across it, it was being sold on eBay as a 'cool retro vintage digital watch' and the owner knew nothing about Casio but had it in a drawer since the 80s and it was on some weird red leather strap. Everything was in amazing condition with a few marks on the case and one light scratch on the crystal and all for around $80... So I can't complain lol. Definitely got lucky finding one in close to new condition. It's my favorite vintage Casio for sure!


Very nice. I picked one up from a Vietnamese member of a Facebook group. Price was very good, but the bezel is a little rough. I went so far as to creat a 3d print model, but can't find anywhere to print it at a suitable resolution. Still a fantastic OG Casio though.
Regards
Joe


----------



## AndrwTNT

ronnypudding said:


> Very nice. I picked one up from a Vietnamese member of a Facebook group. Price was very good, but the bezel is a little rough. I went so far as to creat a 3d print model, but can't find anywhere to print it at a suitable resolution. Still a fantastic OG Casio though.
> Regards
> Joe


Wow that would be awesome if you could get that done. If you do end up finding somewhere, be sure to post pictures of the final product I'd love to see how it turns out.


----------



## Vornwend




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Bear1845




----------



## Miggyd87

Casio B650


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Reef Gear by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Spookex

My Alba Y823-5000 that I got in a small lot of watches sold as junk (all 3 of them just needed new batteries in the end) on yahoo auctions. 
The special feature of this one is the speaker that can pronounce time (in Japanese only) whenever you press the top right button and voice alarm.


----------



## ZM-73

G-Shock G-8000B-4v with G-8000-3v inside.


----------



## Caledonia

Skmei 1639


----------



## lawmanhdg

Timex Expedition Indigo analog... It's an okay watch, wish it was the solar version!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

lawmanhdg said:


> Timex Expedition Indigo analog... It's an okay watch, wish it was the solar version!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Nice watch, wrong thread. This is 'Digital & ABC watches' thread. You'll be better in 'Is there truly no love for Timex' thread. Just friendly notice


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Caledonia

Casio WV-58u


----------



## captious




----------



## captious

captious said:


> View attachment 15690230


Wrong forum, sorry! 😧


----------



## captious

I have one watch for this forum. I wore it today when i was helping my father ! 😃


----------



## Vornwend

My oldest ABC


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Caledonia

Sanda 293


----------



## Dxnnis

PRG-270


----------



## Badger18

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 15699768
> View attachment 15699770
> 
> [/QUO Hope the Hamilton is still going 45 years


----------



## jackvendetta

A very rare NOS Timex. Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Caledonia

W-218H


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## lawmanhdg

Casio F-105









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomminator855

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackvendetta

Today a big JUMBO Timex


----------



## Caledonia

W-218H


----------



## PFM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAtCT

Wife got me this wv59 for valentines day. What a cool watch. I miss having a radio sync watch! Been years.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## JamesAtCT

The AW59, which I think I think is the sleeper of affordable digitals. It synced successfully at 6:18 this morning, manually, while I was sitting on my couch downstairs with my dogs. Such a cool watch.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia

W-753


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## jackvendetta

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Amazing!! Which strap are you using?


----------



## yinzburgher

jackvendetta said:


> Amazing!! Which strap are you using?


Thanks! It's a resin strap from the Casio below. I had to snip it slightly with a razor to get it to work with the Armitron.










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JamesAtCT

I think my g9300 has seen better days.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jackvendetta

yinzburgher said:


> Thanks! It's a resin strap from the Casio below. I had to snip it slightly with a razor to get it to work with the Armitron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Perfect combination. Thank you!


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Caledonia

Sanda 293


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## randb

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia

W218-H


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Caledonia

1639


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## kripav

W96H. One of my favorites with the timer mod. It has timer (with auto repeat option, and current time display at same time), and also that mod made it a clean face with the lines etc gone.










Timer w/o auto repeat:









Timer with auto repeat (those original lines are now the indicator of auto repeat on; toggled using light button during timer adjust). The W800H has the same option but no visual indicator of auto on/off.


----------



## kripav

Caledonia said:


> 1639
> View attachment 15743122


The casio version of this (A700W) has been on my shopping list. How do you like/prefer the skmei?


----------



## Caledonia

kripav said:


> The casio version of this (A700W) has been on my shopping list. How do you like/prefer the skmei?


The Skmei is nice looking, quite well finished, decent bracelet & really legible display, which doesn't disappear when viewed at an angle, good backlight too.
Downside would be that the module loses time over a week. 
I think I paid £10 for it on uk eBay, so no complaints. 
The timekeeping with Skmei seems to be totally hit & miss though, as I have one other Skmei digital, which keeps perfect time.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Caledonia

W-214H


----------



## kripav

Caledonia said:


> ...
> Downside would be that the module loses time over a week.
> ...
> The timekeeping with Skmei seems to be totally hit & miss though, as I have one other Skmei digital, which keeps perfect time.


Totally. I bought only one skmei (the casio royale equivalent) a year or so ago. It was terrible in accuracy was the worst of all digitals I had. Might have been bad luck, but I never felt like buying a skmei again.


----------



## kripav

Caledonia said:


> W-214H
> View attachment 15745390


This one is a very nice watch. With the super quick preset timer option (which seems quite rare). I have the one in black.


----------



## Caledonia

kripav said:


> This one is a very nice watch. With the super quick preset timer option (which seems quite rare). I have the one in black.


Yeah, totally agree, the quick timer function is excellent, Casio should implement it more in other watches with the little 'eye dials'.


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Caledonia

Sanda 293


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Rocket1991

Fully touch interface. Not a single button!


----------



## Caledonia

WV-58U


----------



## PFM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Caledonia

W-753


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Rammus




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## samael_6978

Seiko today









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## PFM

Still trying to decide ...at the moment?!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia

W-218H


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Caledonia

AE-1200WH


----------



## Chascomm

Caledonia said:


> AE-1200WH
> View attachment 15771538


Cleaning the text off the case tidies up the style a bit. Did you notice that PFM took it to the next level?










You can take that as a dare ...or not.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## randb

AE-1500









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia

Chascomm said:


> Cleaning the text off the case tidies up the style a bit. Did you notice that PFM took it to the next level?
> 
> View attachment 15773004
> 
> 
> You can take that as a dare ...or not.


Yes 😁
Have often thought of taking off some of the writing that's under the glass.
Or adding a colour filter etc.
Knowing my luck though, I'd lose the little spring that makes it beep, in fact it's guaranteed I'd mess something up with my sausage fingers.
I've played safe by just removing the outer case lettering. 🤔


----------



## mark2828

Casio " Royale " AE1200


----------



## Caledonia

F-91W


----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio CA56-1UW


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Caledonia

Sanda 293 
The best 'cheapo' digital I've bought, well made,nice blue backlight, comfortable strap, removable bezel & keeps time ok. 
$7.49


----------



## PFM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Just arrived.


----------



## sickondivers

*G-SHOCK Limited Edition NEW ERA #MLB















*


----------



## randb

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Caledonia

1639


----------



## wave180

PRW-3510Y









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirthitter

Casio AMW-710 on a lazy Sunday afternoon...


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia

W-214H


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog




----------



## Chascomm

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> View attachment 15795449


Welcome to the Digital Watch Forum.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog

Chascomm said:


> Welcome to the Digital Watch Forum.


The forum is called Digital & ABC watches. This is an ABC watch.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jhdscript

*Casio GA-2100* for today


----------



## Caledonia

Omax M283


----------



## hedge0423




----------



## Caledonia

AE1200-WH


----------



## WorthTheWrist




----------



## dedpxl




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## WorthTheWrist

A sporty vintage piece for Saturday.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Caledonia

WV-58U


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Miggyd87

16:16:16


----------



## sanik




----------



## mark2828




----------



## Caledonia

AE-12OOWH


----------



## Maddog1970

This......


----------



## Caledonia

W-214H


----------



## Chascomm

My new toy


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Caledonia

W-218H


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Rammus




----------



## WolfHunter3877




----------



## GrouchoM

WolfHunter3877 said:


>


Did you think that ABC was an abbreviation for "A Beautiful Chronometer"?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

WolfHunter3877 said:


>


Context matters.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## sanik




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Rocket1991

wrong thread


----------



## WolfHunter3877

GrouchoM said:


> Did you think that ABC was an abbreviation for "A Beautiful Chronometer"?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Haha oops, didn't realize the sub forum...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Chascomm

Still wearing the big LED


----------



## hedge0423

Sunday Yard Work.


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## LutFi

My new fav


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Caledonia

B640w


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Caledonia

A163W


----------



## Miggyd87

Tool watch


----------



## Miggyd87

Evening swap


----------



## Caledonia

Skmei 1639


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Caledonia

W-214H


----------



## jovani

new


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Chascomm

jovani said:


> new


77 and 55 ?


----------



## jovani

yes 
55 and 77


----------



## benton629




----------



## Jeep99dad

G-Shock GW-B5600BL-1DR for the evening


----------



## bearwithwatch

Electronika 55


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## AndrwTNT




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Chascomm

Wearing my 'Darth watch' again today.










I feel like it should say "Zzwom!" when I light it up.


----------



## hedge0423




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Brimstone

Amazfit T-Rex Pro


----------



## Chascomm

Brimstone said:


> Amazfit T-Rex Pro


Do the 1/3 sec marks have any function?


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Brimstone

Chascomm said:


> Do the 1/3 sec marks have any function?


As far as I can tell, it was just a design choice for this watch face.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## benton629




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## hedge0423

While I like the look of a countdown bezel as much as anyone, when you're making Beef Wellington for Mother's Day dinner, nothing but a good quartz digital with multiple countdown timers and alarms will do.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Caledonia

Casio B640W


----------



## Rocket1991

Caledonia said:


> Casio B640W
> View attachment 15875215


Sweet!


----------



## benton629

DW5600E


----------



## sci

A poor man's PRO TREK - Casio AE-1500, which came today.


----------



## benton629

Mine showed up today as well.


----------



## platypus16

Casio f105


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## beboy




----------



## twincity




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## johnny.bravus

MOdman at a brazillian bbq
















Enviado de meu SM-M515F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio DBC-32-1AES


----------



## Snaggletooth

This will be going on after a caffeine inject.


----------



## benton629

AE-1500WH and coffee


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## benton629

MDV106


----------



## gaijin

benton629 said:


> MDV106


Uh... This is the Digital & ABC Watch Forum - unfortunately, the analog date digit on your very nice watch does not qualify as digital.


----------



## davidinjackson

benton629 said:


> MDV106












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Jeep99dad

Classic 6900 atomic and solar... under $100
hard to beat value low maintenance watch. Always ready to go and tough as nail.


----------



## gaijin

davidinjackson said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very funny.


----------



## benton629

gaijin said:


> Uh... This is the Digital & ABC Watch Forum - unfortunately, the analog date digit on your very nice watch does not qualify as digital.


Doh!

I took the pic with a digital phone.

Sorry gents, I posted before coffee.


----------



## benton629

Excuse me while I change into something more&#8230;..digital


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Heithel

This one as I've just received the blue bezel insert for it


----------



## Rocket1991

Heithel said:


> This one as I've just received the blue bezel insert for it


Posted in the wrong thread i assume?


----------



## Heithel

Rocket1991 said:


> Posted in the wrong thread i assume?


Why would it be? I'm actually "wearing it at the moment"


----------



## gaijin

Heithel said:


> Why would it be? I'm actually "wearing it at the moment"
> 
> View attachment 15886984


This is the "Digital & ABC Watches" forum. Appropriate watches for inclusion in the WRUW thread in this forum are, oddly enough, digital and/or ABC watches.

Your watch is neither digital nor ABC, ergo not appropriate for posting in this thread on this forum.

HTH


----------



## Heithel

gaijin said:


> This is the "Digital & ABC Watches" forum. Appropriate watches for inclusion in the WRUW thread in this forum are, oddly enough, digital and/or ABC watches.
> 
> Your watch is neither digital nor ABC, ergo not appropriate for posting in this thread on this forum.
> 
> HTH


Then yes, posted on the wrong thread. Didn't realise this was for digital watches. My apologies.


----------



## Rocket1991

Heithel said:


> Then yes, posted on the wrong thread. Didn't realise this was for digital watches. My apologies.


It looked more like you wanted to post in some dive watches or similar were you posted before. Than your post about changing insert seems like continuation of conversation. Great watch BTW.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Timex Command Urban









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Heithel

Rocket1991 said:


> It looked more like you wanted to post in some dive watches or similar were you posted before. Than your post about changing insert seems like continuation of conversation. Great watch BTW.


Yeah I completely mixed it up and picked the wrong thread 

Thanks for the compliment by the way I'm glad you liked it. Just didn't mean to take this thread off topic by that much


----------



## benton629

AE-1500WH

It's becoming my after work watch.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Jeep99dad

Finally got this after screwing up my order two weeks ago  Just landed today from AZFINETIME 


























This display is so cool


















GW6900/GBX100/GW5600 comparo


----------



## CuteDonkey

Casio W-59









I like it a bit better than the F-91.


----------



## Caledonia

Skmei 1639


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

Getting dusty.


----------



## Caledonia

A163W


----------



## BA1970

Jeep99dad said:


> Finally got this after screwing up my order two weeks ago  Just landed today from AZFINETIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This display is so cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GW6900/GBX100/GW5600 comparo


Wow, AZFINETIME is a blast from the past for me. Since the 1990s.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## benton629




----------



## Caledonia

W-753


----------



## benton629




----------



## BA1970




----------



## Jeep99dad

G-shocking with the GBX100 this morning

The display is so awesome and although it's a bit larger than my 5600's it wears very light and comfortable. I don't find it too large either for my 6.8" wrist. I dig that blue too. I feel it was $160 well spent. I've sold a few G-Shock the last few weeks that I won't wear as this one will see most wrist time of the 5 I've left. 
My only wish is that it was solar too


----------



## sanik




----------



## benton629




----------



## emveezee

Had this one forever, but it's so wonderfully cheesy.


----------



## Rocket1991

emveezee said:


> Had this one forever, but it's so wonderfully cheesy.
> View attachment 15899848


Rock it like it 1986!


----------



## Jeep99dad

G-SHOCK DW5600 NASA2021
I like it much more than the 2020 NASA I had.


----------



## benton629




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## beboy




----------



## beboy




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Big numbers.
Old eyes.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Big numbers.
> Old eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


That's been my go to watch face for a while now:


----------



## hoss




----------



## Rocket1991

There is class of disposable watches. You get them and usually they end up on the bottom of the drawer or some kind of garbage bin/recycling as fast as battery dies.
Not much to do with longevity of movement rather at this price it better to get new one.
Usual traits some kind of tacky design with easy to wear paint, integrated and low quality straps and price tag of 20-30$ retail.

In the essence these are no less good than let say Casio f91 and such just less fortunate. Company will forget they ever made one. These are few years worth outsource. These watches will disintegrate into oblivion and remain in very washed away memory of people who mostly don't care about watches at all as far as it's tells time. May be occasional old Amazon entry will remain.

This one is not real Timex movement rather some outsourced one.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

gaijin said:


> That's been my go to watch face for a while now:
> 
> View attachment 15904912


The designer Martin is a hydrometeorologist in Bratislava.
Very nice and gifted guy.

His other watchfaces are very clever too.

I really like this one too.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

G-8000B-4v with G-8000-3v module


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Casio META Psychedelia 








ME-100


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Seahope Ever Increasing


----------



## Chascomm

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> Seahope Ever Increasing


I could be pedantic and say; I don't see any *digits* on that one. But it is too cool a watch for that.


----------



## Rocket1991

Chascomm said:


> I could be pedantic and say; I don't see any *digits* on that one. But it is too cool a watch for that.


It actually has digits, but not really legible ones.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Giugiaro Design


----------



## Marcelo71

Casio W217


----------



## ZM-73

Fossil BigTic


----------



## ZM-73

*Tissot Racing-Touch















*


----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## TehKing

View attachment 15932710


----------



## TehKing




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Marcelo71

A splash of color for a dreary day


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing my Gshock GBX100 so far
Reaally like this one, the display and color.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Fergfour

Ventura Alpha. Sapphire crystal, Durinox hardened steel. Super solid 178gm.


----------



## Chascomm

Fergfour said:


> Ventura Alpha. Sapphire crystal, Durinox hardened steel. Super solid 178gm.
> 
> View attachment 15938565
> 
> 
> View attachment 15938555
> View attachment 15938556
> View attachment 15938557


Awesome!


----------



## Jeep99dad

G-SHOCK GBX100


----------



## Caledonia

W214-H


----------



## jhdscript

*MudMaster Casio G-Shock*


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

G Atomic by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Caledonia

Omax M283


----------



## sweeperdk01




----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio DBC32D-1A


----------



## Marcelo71

Green Casio


----------



## Wolfsatz

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rijal79

Actually I did posted one for WRUW Fri 18 June 2021 in Casio G-Shock forum, when I was at the office earlier today; but re-using that picture of DW-8700-1 would be so wrong 

Some more right now I've already put on this just newly arrived general Casio AQ-S800W-1E instead, right after unboxing it and done giving rating to the local online seller for this bargain MYR 135 (USD 33) purchase 

Happy weekend from Malaysia, wishing you all a weekend filled with fun and happiness


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Nemo_Sandman




----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio AW81D-7AV


----------



## Jeep99dad

GBX100 for the evening. Glass of wine while I grill out


----------



## Rijal79

Hi all, I've just unboxed a new arrival, and this is me wearing my grey ion plated Casio A171WEGG-1ADF with a 4 years old DW-5750E-1DR in the background. Cheers


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Nat-e




----------



## Wolfsatz

Alpina HSW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Caledonia

Skmei 1639


----------



## Chascomm

srinatsrinat said:


> Old Seiko 5 without lume.
> 
> View attachment 15960930


But is not digital.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Chascomm said:


> But is not digital.


Inflated prices has him confused

TX BST by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Caledonia

A163W


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Caledonia

W218 H


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

Just got this bad boy. Anyone know why there's a "lock" button that doesn't seem to lock anything?


----------



## Caledonia

AE 1200WH


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ronalddheld

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> View attachment 15969791
> 
> 
> Just got this bad boy. Anyone know why there's a "lock" button that doesn't seem to lock anything?


Can you tell us more about that watch?


----------



## Rocket1991

ronalddheld said:


> Can you tell us more about that watch?







__





Seiko Diving Computer Digital Quartz STN009 STN009J1 STN009J Men's Watch


Exclusive deals on Seiko Watches like Seiko Diving Computer Digital Quartz STN009 STN009J1 STN009J Men's Watch has Stainless Steel/Titanium Case, Rubber Strap, Quartz Movement, Caliber: GH33, Hardlex Crystal, Luminous Dial



www.creationwatches.com


----------



## benton629

Back to my first digital love.


----------



## ahmadzaki

Casio TM-100 FM Voice Transmitter


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

ronalddheld said:


> Can you tell us more about that watch?


It's basically a Seiko made dive computer. More full-featured than similar watches like the Casio DEP and SPF series (which are depth meters with some logging and dive timing features) and capable of mixed air computing (which the G-Shock GWF-D1000 Frogman can't do). Similar to the BISM/Bridgestone "Dive Demo" series of watches (Which also apparently were made by Seiko).

It's polished Grade-5 titanium and they cost like $1500 when new around the turn of the millennium. Pretty cool and rare piece now-a-days. Only drawback is it lacks more every-day use features, it only has an alarm. No chrono, no timer, etc. But it's got a gorgeously huge easy to read display.


----------



## Caledonia

W 753


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bearwithwatch

ahmadzaki said:


> View attachment 15971292
> 
> 
> Casio TM-100 FM Voice Transmitter


Whoa! This watch with its antenna out near a sensitive installation might attract men in black like flies ?

What's transmitter frequency in this watch?


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## ahmadzaki




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Wolfsatz

srinatsrinat said:


> Indirectly, yes. You are correct.
> 
> Company demands to work more cuz they need to maintain bottom line proportionately with changing times.
> 
> I work more so I can afford the inflated prices, earn proportionately with changing times.
> 
> In the process lose sleep, and focus. 😵😵
> 
> Then, misread the thread's name and posted analog watch here    ugh ugh.
> 
> BTW nice watch. I had to choose between this and one more timex, normal display, recently. Went with the other one because I already have a negative display.


Dude.. it is called Sarcasm.


----------



## ahmadzaki

i'm still wondering why we don't have dedicated Casio Digital forum section.. only Casio G-Shock


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Fergfour




----------



## Jeep99dad

G-SHOCK tonight as I'm about to grill burgers


----------



## Caledonia

Skmei 1639
Lovely looking, shiny "casio-esque" digital, not the greatest module though, runs slow.


----------



## Fergfour

The stock bracelet for the Zeta just a hair too tight on me, so a spare whole and half link is on the way. The bracelet is arguable too bulky for the watch. The links are 4mm thick and it weighs 118 gm. Questionable choice for a digital, I think it'd pair better with a diver. Even if I don't use it regularly I still want it from a collector standpoint. Like the case, it's Durinox so very scratch resistant, and at 22mm it might fit other Ventura's (which I'm bound to get now).










In the meantime, I'm trying it out on a mesh and I think it looks pretty spiffy. I might try a Forstner Klip bracelet next. I'm thinking it needs a retro-futuristic, Buck Rodgers type of bracelet.


----------



## ahmadzaki

battery kaputt day&#8230;


----------



## Chascomm

ahmadzaki said:


> View attachment 15987506
> 
> 
> battery kaputt day&#8230;


That's a sharp-looking Casio. Definitely worthy of a fresh battery sooner rather than later.

Today I'm trying out the recently arrived Russian forum project from Technochas


----------



## Caledonia

Chascomm said:


> That's a sharp-looking Casio. Definitely worthy of a fresh battery sooner rather than later.
> 
> Today I'm trying out the recently arrived Russian forum project from Technochas
> 
> View attachment 15987551


Very nice ?
AW80 here today


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## sanik




----------



## Rocket1991

G2800B


----------



## Casimodo

A1000M (with positive display and a vintage Seiko bracelet)


----------



## ahmadzaki

keeping the thread alive..!!


----------



## Casimodo

AE1200 day today.


----------



## Chascomm

Taking a break from the new 55S for the first time in a few days to pick up the old 55D again








(not today's photo)


----------



## ahmadzaki




----------



## Fergfour




----------



## Rocat

Earlier today I was visiting the USS Yorktown in Mount Pleasant SC with my son. If you have the opportunity to tour it you should. They also have the USS Laffey Destroyer that was attacked by 22 Kamikaze's and had 4 direct bomb hits and she still stayed afloat.


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## Caledonia

B640W


----------



## Jeep99dad

G-SHOCK DW5600 NASA21


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Caledonia

A163W today, keeps great time this module, as good as the faithful old F91-W.


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Caledonia

WV-58U


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## max888




----------



## Marcelo71

Don't you love it when a new box comes in the mail in the morning?


----------



## roverguy78

W-216 mod


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## roverguy78

It will be interesting to see if the Speidel gets restocked. First they went back up to $60, and now the silver version is out of stock.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## roverguy78




----------



## Miggyd87

roverguy78 said:


> It will be interesting to see if the Speidel gets restocked. First they went back up to $60, and now the silver version is out of stock.


Yesterday both black and silver were in stock at $59.99 ea


----------



## cave diver

Garmin descent mk2i on Hirsch extreme


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Caledonia

W214-H


----------



## DECO665

GW-5000










Can't be beat.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## roverguy78




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Casimodo




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Rocket1991

This is after....









Before is here








How much dirt G-Shock can accumulate.


I like old watches. Story, history, nostalgia, affordability and joy of making them work again. I did few Casios and this one is frankly a good one. It's not that bad at all. I seen much more cultural layers included. After quick clean up. What amazes me is how person can still wear it...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Caledonia

W-218H


----------



## benton629




----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my new Gshock GBD200-2JF today


----------



## Caledonia

"Solar-powered" Skmei 1405


----------



## Wolfsatz

Caledonia said:


> "Solar-powered" Skmei 1405
> View attachment 16048069


wow... so eighties!!! nice

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Caledonia

AW-80


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Quasi-vintage digi.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Cool days.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Vintage modern.


----------



## benton629

Work watch


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Caledonia

A beaten-up old favourite


----------



## max888

_Admin Edit, reason: Rule 8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception*. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## Caledonia

B640W


----------



## M.I.




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Green olive









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Marcelo71

X Games Xgppd163 and a Xgppd156 in background


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## evritis

Casio EDB-110









Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

Revisited my Timex box. Expedition Digital Compass


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## evritis

Going with this today.









Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## benton629




----------



## Hexanaut




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Marcelo71

EL backlight


----------



## Marcelo71

Out and about in a classic


----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio AW81D-2AV


----------



## ShockMister

Black digital Armitron with round case.


----------



## max888




----------



## Caledonia

AE-1200WH


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Giugiaro design


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia

Omax M283


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Caledonia

Sanda 293


----------



## maxter




----------



## Marcelo71

Sunday best


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## crazybywatches

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

crazybywatches said:


> Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


Neither digital nor ABC...


----------



## Zee80

Nice quick timer feature on this little guy.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Black5

Citizen Time Track Ana-Digi.

Still running at 0.2 sec p/d after 40 years.

Not too shabby...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Chascomm

maxter said:


> View attachment 16088088


Digital?


----------



## Caledonia

Zee80 said:


> Nice quick timer feature on this little guy.
> 
> View attachment 16091193


👍👍👍


----------



## Marcelo71

X Games Xgppd 173 again


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67

GWM5619u.


----------



## Zee80

Stainless steel case. Blue. The Rubik.


----------



## ShockMister

Zee80 said:


> Stainless steel case. Blue. The Rubik.
> 
> View attachment 16095370


Is the water resistance enough for swimming?


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Zee80

ShockMister said:


> Is the water resistance enough for swimming?


Good question. The snap-on caseback of this one says "165FT" (50M). However, Armitron's website for this model says 10M. Yet if you look at the Armitron page for the black version of the same watch, it says 50M.

I'd lean towards keeping it to light splashes and not much more. Swimming? No.


----------



## ShockMister

Zee80 said:


> Good question. The snap-on caseback of this one says "165FT" (50M). However, Armitron's website for this model says 10M. Yet if you look at the Armitron page for the black version of the same watch, it says 50M.
> 
> I'd lean towards keeping it to light splashes and not much more. Swimming? No.


It looked like a "Swimming Guy" icon was on the dial.


----------



## Rocket1991

Zee80 said:


> Good question. The snap-on caseback of this one says "165FT" (50M). However, Armitron's website for this model says 10M. Yet if you look at the Armitron page for the black version of the same watch, it says 50M.
> 
> I'd lean towards keeping it to light splashes and not much more. Swimming? No.


I don't think there is somewhere 10m WR watch. At least if they do it per ISO.
50m is suitable for swimming.


----------



## Zee80

ShockMister said:


> It looked like a "Swimming Guy" icon was on the dial.


Haha, good point. I guess I'll simply say I love the vibe of this watch, all steel so it's not some pretender, but I'm not overcome with the urge to hop in a jacuzzi with it.


----------



## Zee80

Rocket1991 said:


> I don't think there is somewhere 10m WR watch


Sort of an oxymoron of watch marketing.


----------



## Caledonia

W-218H


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Chascomm

Technochas ChN-01


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Marcelo71

Happy weekend


----------



## Elkins45

Armitron Griffy. Currently $39 on Amazon for the green. The blue and red can also be had for $35 or so. Please ignore the really annoying dust speck.


----------



## Chascomm

Elkins45 said:


> Armitron Griffy. Currently $39 on Amazon for the green. The blue and red can also be had for $35 or so. Please ignore the really annoying dust speck.
> 
> View attachment 16103757


Awesome in green


----------



## Marcelo71

Elkins45 said:


> Armitron Griffy. Currently $39 on Amazon for the green. The blue and red can also be had for $35 or so. Please ignore the really annoying dust speck.
> 
> View attachment 16103757


Very nice! Wonder if underneath the surface the Armitron is the same as the watches below, being that Lince is an Orient sub-brand in my country, Brazil. The buttons are placed differently, if that means anything.


----------



## Caledonia

A-163W


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Xerxes300

just received from DHL...


----------



## gaijin

Xerxes300 said:


> just received from DHL...
> 
> View attachment 16107053


You're going to love that watch band!


----------



## kritameth




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Chascomm

Day 6 of my week wearing digital watches is the hard-to-photograph LED WATCH


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Chidling

As a big fan of mechanical watches, I did a step aside buying this affordable digital watch today. I had 4 reasons for it - thermometer, altimeter, design and price


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

Digital day 7: Technochas ChN-01 now on a Vostok strap


----------



## Marcelo71

Casio W217h to start the weekend. Happy Saturday.


----------



## JohnM67

G5600u.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## crazybywatches

@watches_n_food Instagram
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

crazybywatches said:


> @watches_n_food Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


This is not a digital, ABC or analog digital watch.


----------



## max888




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Marcelo71

X Games Xgppd156


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio WV-59DE-1AVEF


----------



## Caledonia

W-218H


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## TalkingClock

I had a Casio digital in the Army during the Eighties. Cracked the crystal after a few years and it started fogging up. I think I probably binned it when the battery went out. Today I got this...










Sounds a bit childish maybe but I've been grinning and pressing buttons all day. For £26 it's a steal although I immediately broke the buckle and put on a steel one from a Nato.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Maddog1970

Lightening Yellow G-SHOCK Rangeman for today&#8230;.


----------



## ShockMister

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


This is great. Where did you find it?


----------



## yinzburgher

Thanks! I bought it from Luxurybazaar.com but it's no longer in stock. The reference is TW2U31200 if you'd like to look for it elsewhere.

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Black5

This old thing from 1978&#8230;

View attachment 16127077


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Marcelo71

Happy weekend


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

I bought this just to do a video, but am actually really enjoying wearing it.


----------



## Rocket1991

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> I bought this just to do a video, but am actually really enjoying wearing it.
> View attachment 16128713


Nixon digitals are surprisingly nice. Not always worth MSRP but they nice.


----------



## Marcelo71

Old and kinda new. Happy Sunday


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## Chascomm

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> View attachment 16129492


Not actually a digital watch.


----------



## crazybywatches

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Chascomm

crazybywatches said:


> Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


Not a digital watch.


----------



## Rocket1991

Chascomm said:


> Not a digital watch.


Neither both show accurate date.


----------



## Chidling




----------



## ShockMister

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 16129905


I had forgotten about this one. I think I used to get compliments when I wore it.


----------



## Rocket1991

ShockMister said:


> I had forgotten about this one. I think I used to get compliments when I wore it.


They are nice for everyday watch. Small buttons though.


----------



## Caledonia

Omax M283


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bearwithwatch

Electronika 55


----------



## Chascomm

bearwithwatch said:


> Electronika 55


I'm wearing mine today, too.

How do you find using the pushers with the Bund strap?


----------



## bearwithwatch

Chascomm said:


> I'm wearing mine today, too.
> 
> How do you find using the pushers with the Bund strap?


No issues here but then again I hardly push any buttons specially when it's on wrist 🙂


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Chidling said:


> As a big fan of mechanical watches, I did a step aside buying this affordable digital watch today. I had 4 reasons for it - thermometer, altimeter, design and price
> 
> View attachment 16111341


I just got one of those and love it.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio DBC-611E-1EF


----------



## max888

AE-1500WH-5A


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Chidling




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Chidling




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Chidling




----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## roverguy78

Seiko A229


----------



## Chidling




----------



## Chascomm

roverguy78 said:


> Seiko A229


Classic!


----------



## Chidling

SGW-300 for hiking & biking, W59 for hard work


----------



## ZM-73

Casio AMW-320C


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Rocket1991

ZM-73 said:


> Casio AMW-320-C
> View attachment 16152407


Classic!!!!


----------



## ZM-73

Rocket1991 said:


> Classic!!!!


It sure is. Thank you 🙏


----------



## crazybywatches

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## John MS

Retro styled Casio B640 today. Sorry no pic....


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Chidling




----------



## Caledonia

W214-H


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Marcelo71

X Games Xgppd156


----------



## Ludi415

Casino Royale for the flight









Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Battle proof.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## burneden

Garmin Tactix Delta Solar


----------



## Casimodo

F-91W
22mm Haglund's NATO strap converted to single pass
18mm universal adapters from PalmettoBands on Etsy (I think stainless steel, they are magnetic)


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Hexanaut




----------



## ggyy1276

Casio A700


----------



## Eugene Hot

Affordable $2 model 116 plus from Ali for swimming with a dude without a bubble (dancing taikonaut), with bt synchronization and vibe alarms and notifications.


----------



## NL-USA

A vintage Breitling Chronospace from the '90's completely serviced by Breitling. Just got her back today!


----------



## ereotav

First day on the wrist. Casio DBC-611G
I've been eyeing one of these for a while, feels good to finally have one , it's a fun little guy









Sent from my BE2028 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Sugman

Sorry...wrong thread. My bad. Pic deleted.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Marcelo71

Casio AW80


----------



## Caledonia

Skmei 1639


----------



## ggyy1276

Caledonia said:


> Skmei 1639
> View attachment 16166556


Hmmm…looks like Casio A700 has a long-lost twin brother out there.


----------



## Caledonia

ggyy1276 said:


> Hmmm…looks like Casio A700 has a long-lost twin brother out there.


Indeed.
Skmei module is not a patch on the Casio though, runs slow.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Rocket1991

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


These been fun watches. I have several in different colors including white like yours.


----------



## yinzburgher

Rocket1991 said:


> These been fun watches. I have several in different colors including white like yours.


Yea, these models are great alternatives to G-Shocks. Less popular but more legible and I like the module better. I've got another colorway too. I mostly wear them for work. But sometimes for exercise or just a convenient grab and go. 

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## ShockMister

yinzburgher said:


> Yea, these models are great alternatives to G-Shocks. Less popular but more legible and I like the module better. I've got another colorway too. I mostly wear them for work. But sometimes for exercise or just a convenient grab and go.
> 
> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


They were a great line of watches. I wanted the off-white model.


----------



## ShockMister




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Vornwend

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16052067


I'm pretty sure this was the helicopter that air lifted me off Aran Fawddwy at the end of July. Eternally grateful for that!


----------



## ZM-73

Arnie


----------



## roverguy78

Mail order $19.95 special from 1988. Miyota 4800 analog digital.


----------



## ShockMister

roverguy78 said:


> Mail order $19.95 special from 1988. Miyota 4800 analog digital.


Yes. I remember seeing ads for this watch.


----------



## NL-USA

Wearing my Seiko SNJ018 purchased new in 2005. Still have the box and papers. After not wearing it for 12 years, she needs some wrist time!


----------



## vithic




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## MDT IT

💚💚💚


----------



## Xerxes300

Seiya-San just outdid himself… I was expecting this Wednesday and just got it today. it's creepy how light it is, and the carbon fiber strap is pre-molded to be a bit round, so i literally can't feel the watch on my wrist. so nice!!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Caledonia

W-753


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## vithic

The right tools for the right job... 😎


----------



## max888




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Snyde

This is my favorite watch. It looks way too big on my wrist, but I think it’s so cool I just can’t stop wearing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vithic

Less about what I'm wearing and more about what my ceramic pumpkin is wearing... Breakfast time for the solars!


----------



## twincity

ebay find. November 1987 build date. Display seems a little light but it’s readable and keeping accurate time.


----------



## Hexanaut




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio AQF-102W-1BV


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

vithic said:


> Less about what I'm wearing and more about what my ceramic pumpkin is wearing... Breakfast time for the solars!
> 
> View attachment 16196587


That G seems somehow familiar.









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## max888




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Marcelo71

Casio G Shock G-7800


----------



## evritis

Casio data bank with duplex lcd today.









Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## benton629

Modded DW 5600


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## NL-USA




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Moody Monday.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ludi415

Just back from Mexico

Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## Ludi415

Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio AQF-102W-7BV


----------



## evritis

Glossy G-Shock today.









Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## magste

Second day of wearing my new Seiko Fieldmaster


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Casio A171WE


----------



## Marcelo71

Casio Royale


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## Caledonia

W-218H


----------



## Fergfour

Would’ve been more cool if today was the 11th


----------



## evritis

DW-291 Today









Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Linx




----------



## AndrwTNT

Day late


----------



## Chascomm

Linx said:


> View attachment 16228268


Context matters.

Just sayin'


----------



## Caledonia

W-96h


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mark2828

G shock G100


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Marcelo71

X Games Xgppd163


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Maxgus




----------



## pechamuha

This Russian beauty today









Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## USeekWatch

Ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## ronnypudding

Timex Atlantis C1990..
Joe


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Paul Ramon

Picked up this nos Altimax last week. Couldn’t resist the amber display.


----------



## Chascomm

Technochas Watchuseek Elektronika 55 Steel


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## leadbelly2550




----------



## HondaDave




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## usclassic




----------



## HondaDave




----------



## usclassic

Now on Barton Elite silicone


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Xerxes300

New Blue




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marcelo71

Fantastic


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Brimstone

Amazfit T-Rex Pro


----------



## woodville63

What I call my old man's watch: 1. large display for old, bi-focal eyes. 2. easy to set. It uses an app to flash the time, Time Calibrator - Apps on Google Play. Whenever I have owned a digi I've only used the time a date, so with the app no need to set anything.









Bought off Aliexpress, 18.07US $ 51% OFF|BEIHUA Mens Sports Wristwatch Digital Self Calibrating Waterproof 100m Multifunctional Outdoor Watch Boy Swim Watch Diver|Digital Watches| - AliExpress. It's a re-branded Xonix. Discussed in HAQ forum, Vapourware becomes reality. Mine is +4 since setting the time 7 weeks ago, so not bad but definitely not HAQ.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## bboybatac




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Maxgus




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Linx

.


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio A100WEGG-1AEF


----------



## max888




----------



## Dcreed




----------



## Caledonia

W-96H


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## ShockMister

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 16269391


That's one of the watches that literally crumbled in my hand, unfortunately. Resin rot on the case.


----------



## Rocket1991

ShockMister said:


> That's one of the watches that literally crumbled in my hand, unfortunately. Resin rot on the case.


This one is 6 years old. Got it used. Indiglo is dead but rest is working. Original strap and original keepers. Case resin is in decent shape.


----------



## max888




----------



## DiveCon2007




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Marcelo71

Happy Thursday


----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio A100WE-1AEF


----------



## Chascomm

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16273304
> View attachment 16273305


This is the Digital Watch Forum's 'WRUW' thread. Your watch is not digital.


----------



## Marcelo71

Casio W217h to wrap up an all digital week for me.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## max888




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## max888




----------



## Caledonia

A163w


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## usclassic




----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio DBC-32-1AES


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Marcelo71

X Games Xgppd163


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Marcelo71

X Games Xmppd627


----------



## Marcelo71

Casio G-Shock Dw5600e


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## max888




----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio DBC32D-1A


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## usclassic




----------



## magste

Oops


----------



## bradurani

Seiko 0614-5000 AKA the 06LC in titanium from 1972, one of six known functioning examples


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## DiveCon2007




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Jim Hine

When Casio buys Garmin, Style will meet Substance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcelo71

Merry Christmas digital watch friends!


----------



## ronnypudding

Indeed! Merry Christmas.
Joe


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## max888

*Casio W-86







*


----------



## ronnypudding

Santa dropped this in my stocking along with some silicon oil for poops and chuckles. The contrast is better (the black is now really black) and the max viewing angle has increased. I guess we’ll never really know about the wr, but all the functions, including the backlight, work great.

Regards
Joe


----------



## Marcelo71

Merry Christmas!


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Marcelo71

Happy New Year’s Eve!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## MasterOfGears

Elektronika 55 - the Ukrainian edition.


----------



## magste




----------



## TTV




----------



## cantona

My daily beater, especially when working in the lab (stopwatch function is key for experiments)


----------



## Maxgus




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Robert999




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Marcelo71

Happy Thursday


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## usclassic

Underwater clarity after oil filling.....


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## joseph80




----------



## Marcelo71

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Bugster




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Marcelo71

Happy Friday


----------



## samael_6978

GW-5000U









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Expedition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## samael_6978

Hike in the snow with PRW 31























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Chris Hughes

Added this little beauty to my collection today. I don’t have many digital or quartz watches so this one is in rare company. I’ve had my eye on a Citizen Ana-Digi-Temp for a while. I remember when these were new. So when I spotted the C-3P0 edition I pulled the trigger. This watch is about the only good Star Wars tie in time piece I’ve seen. At first glance it’s just a cool gold retro LCD, but upon closer inspection you realize that the sub-dials are 3P0’s eyes. I really like it. It’s very small and very thin. The clattering bracelet is a kick too.


----------



## Viseguy




----------



## Chascomm

Viseguy said:


>


Context….


----------



## Marcelo71

Weekend is here. Have a good one!


----------



## ronnypudding

Oil-filled SKMEI for me.
Regards
Joe


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## max888




----------



## ronnypudding

Today’s choice, C1986.
Regards
Joe


----------



## samael_6978

My trusty Instinct









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcelo71

Happy Monday


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## King_Neptune

T-Touch today...


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Russ1965

Incorrect Watch Type.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Russ1965

Incorrect Watch Type.


----------



## Chascomm

Russ1965 said:


>


Not actually digital. Nor the previous one.


----------



## Russ1965

Chascomm said:


> Not actually digital. Nor the previous one.


Oops.. Please delete if possible. 

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## max888

Casio AE-1500


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## LastActionJoe




----------



## Marcelo71

Squares


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Expedition Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## gaijin




----------



## jhdscript

*Citizen Skyhawk* for today


----------



## koiom

Just got my first Garmin.
Absolutely love it.
Only one downside..... I think it just rendered my entire G-Shock collection redundant


----------



## DingoDave

koiom said:


> Just got my first Garmin.
> Absolutely love it.
> Only one downside..... I think it just rendered my entire G-Shock collection redundant
> 
> View attachment 16394125


Good deals on the Solar Instinct out there right now. Really tempted, but I am waiting for the official release of Instinct 2 on Feb 1 I believe. Lots of variations were shown on Gamestop's site but have recently been taken down.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Marcelo71

Thank God it’s Friday


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## gaijin

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16396932


Redundancy!


----------



## Caledonia

A163W


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## randb

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Caledonia

W96h


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## max888




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## max888




----------



## deepsea03

DW6600


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Deity42




----------



## samael_6978

Enjoying my new Garmin Instinct 2S solar
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia

W96-H


----------



## ronalddheld

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16435066


How old is this watch?


----------



## Deity42

ronalddheld said:


> How old is this watch?


Not sure, just got it this weekend and finished cleaning it up, so I am still digging through Google and researching it a bit.
I found a sales ad for the same model that has a few scans of the instruction manual, it's copyright 1980. I think TI folded their watch operations in 1981, so has to be about then.
Model name/number is not indicated on the watch, but same manual scan has "N12" on it, so that's my best guess.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Snaggletooth

Bedtime last night, but still on the wrist today.


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## beboy

samael_6978 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hello. Did you switch the module from plastic casing to one in metal (SS or titanium)? Was it easy to do?


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Giugiaro Design 








SBJG001


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## samael_6978

beboy said:


> Hello. Did you switch the module from plastic casing to one in metal (SS or titanium)? Was it easy to do?


Yes and yes.

Unscrew the back, take out the module, drop in the module, screw in the back.

The chapter ring is glued to the crystal, so try to choose the watch with matching chapter ring. Unless you want to mess with unglueing and glueing the chapter ring. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia

AE1200-WH


----------



## max888




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Jo3




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Caledonia

Caledonia said:


> View attachment 16440904
> View attachment 16440906


I picked this up bnib on Ebay for £7, it's really well made, quite small 34mm wide, with a nice lcd display.
I am going to open it up and (hopefully) remove the white plastic line/circle across the centre of the screen as I think it ruins look and legibility of the dial.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Deity42

Caledonia said:


> I picked this up bnib on Ebay for £7, it's really well made, quite small 34mm wide, with a nice lcd display.
> I am going to open it up and (hopefully) remove the white plastic line/circle across the centre of the screen as I think it ruins look and legibility of the dial.


Wow, really interesting! I've had this Marathon (a budget sub-brand of Timex here) for two or three years with the same module (looks like similar case too, with different bezel). I wonder if they have a relationship with Timex, or they're just buying the same watch from a supplier.








Agree, it's a pretty neat watch.


----------



## Caledonia

Deity42 said:


> Wow, really interesting! I've had this Marathon (a budget sub-brand of Timex here) for two or three years with the same module (looks like similar case too, with different bezel). I wonder if they have a relationship with Timex, or they're just buying the same watch from a supplier.
> View attachment 16443246
> 
> Agree, it's a pretty neat watch.


Nice one.
Exact same, obviously just sourced from China & badged with "insert brand name" on the dials.
There are probably more variations out there 😀


----------



## Fergfour

Fossil Abacus AU 4008. I like the atomic signal related symbols on the bottom of the display. Haven't worn it in ages. Sits on a shelf next to a mini Fossil robot clock.


----------



## francorx




----------



## Rocket1991

Caledonia said:


> Nice one.
> Exact same, obviously just sourced from China & badged with "insert brand name" on the dials.
> There are probably more variations out there 😀


I am not sure from whom they sourced it but Lorus and Armitron seem to have same insert your brand here watches. Nothing to do with Timex. Not in a slightest. Unlike analog digitals like posted recently which though are made by Myiota look, operation and logic are identical to any Timex Ironman. New models are 100% Skmei. These older ones really not sure.


----------



## Caledonia

Caledonia said:


> View attachment 16440904


Now with sterile dial 😀 
The white plastic line and circle was too brittle when I tried to cut it, the whole ring shattered, so had to remove the whole inner, inc Sekonda logo.
I may try & find a small inner ring, but it doesn't look too bad.








Also with 'eyebrows' 😀


----------



## Chascomm

francorx said:


> View attachment 16443781


@francorx , I don't think that this is the thread that you think it is.


----------



## Chascomm

Deity42 said:


> Wow, really interesting! I've had this Marathon (a budget sub-brand of Timex here) for two or three years with the same module (looks like similar case too, with different bezel). I wonder if they have a relationship with Timex, or they're just buying the same watch from a supplier.
> View attachment 16443246
> 
> Agree, it's a pretty neat watch.


Marathon is a Canadian brand who have a long history of sourcing their products from all around the globe. Back in the day they even used to buy from the USSR, just like Sekonda.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Xerxes300

Coke











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deity42




----------



## VKM




----------



## Caledonia

VKM said:


> View attachment 16446175


Lovely watch, but it's not digital.


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

Xerxes300 said:


> Coke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


@Xerxes300 , did you notice the theme of this WRUW thread?


----------



## Chascomm

VKM said:


> View attachment 16446175


@VKM, this thread is about digital watches.


----------



## ronnypudding

Someone say “digital”?








Joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42




----------



## supercali

AE1300









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16451200


I’m quite tempted by the new all steel 77


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Deity42

Chascomm said:


> I’m quite tempted by the new all steel 77


I know the 55 is kind of the traditional favorite (and I do like it), but the 77 has a slightly larger time display, and the ability for AM/PM, as opposed to 24 hr time, so it's def. become my preference.


----------



## Caledonia

W-96H


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## yinzburgher

Caledonia said:


> W-96H
> View attachment 16452910


Very nice! One of my favorite and most comfortable digital watches.

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Caledonia

yinzburgher said:


> Very nice! One of my favorite and most comfortable digital watches.
> 
> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Yes I agree, one of the best digital displays too, very legible.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## supercali

.









Sent from my V40 ThinQ using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Deity42




----------



## ronalddheld

Is that a current model?


----------



## Jeep99dad

GW6900


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Caledonia

WV-58u


----------



## Rocket1991

ronalddheld said:


> Is that a current model?


If you refering to Swatch answer is no. It been run between late 90s (like 99 or 98) till late 2000s. They replaced it later with touch models. There were been several model variations in same shape plus several color/material choices. Very funky touches like timer sign was "boom".


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## ronnypudding

A927
Regards
Joe


----------



## Deity42

ronalddheld said:


> Is that a current model?


Not at all, as Rocket1991 said it's likely 1999-2005-ish, probably a little bit later (Swatch has taken all of their "Swatch Finder" websites down and Squiggly is gone, so finding exact Swatch model names/numbers/dates has become nearly impossible).

This is a .beat, which was a Y2K-esque time measuring concept by Swatch from that era, which is both fascinating and ridiculous. Basically it was a decimal time format, with the day broken into 1000 "beats" with no time zones, with Biel, Switzerland as the median.

Interesting subject to look up with several funny stories, such as Swatch Group convincing CNN to use .beat time and paying Roscosmos to send up a satellite which immediately became space junk.


----------



## joseph80




----------



## Deity42




----------



## ZM-73

Timex


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## raymondgrazi

Seiko 7a28-7000









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

raymondgrazi said:


> Seiko 7a28-7000
> View attachment 16469627
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Welcome to the Digital Watch forum. Is there a particular reason that you posted here?


----------



## GrouchoM

Chascomm said:


> Welcome to the Digital Watch forum. Is there a particular reason that you posted here?


Perhaps, because there are digits on the face...like on the tachometer and subdials...‍

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

GrouchoM said:


> Perhaps, because there are digits on the face...like on the tachometer and subdials...‍


I must admit I like the big yellow pushers. If there's one thing we can all appreciate on this forum, it's quality pushers.


----------



## raymondgrazi

Chascomm said:


> Welcome to the Digital Watch forum. Is there a particular reason that you posted here?


Saw the WRUW header in Tapatalk and didn't realize what topic I was in! Sorry! Delete if you want... 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Deity42

raymondgrazi said:


> Saw the WRUW header in Tapatalk and didn't realize what topic I was in! Sorry! Delete if you want...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


It is a pretty slick watch, thou! Seiko forum will like it.


----------



## Caledonia

W-218H


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Caledonia

F-30


----------



## Rocket1991

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


I think it is the best Timex Ironman. And i had all apart 100 lap. Exemplary legible, functional, comfortable and my kept time with almost atomic accuracy. This one literally opened world of Timex for me. Before i was Casio only.


----------



## Hasaf

This one arrived last night.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Deity42

Caledonia said:


> F-30
> View attachment 16474101


Sweet! Is that a recent pick up or have you had it since new?


----------



## Caledonia

Deity42 said:


> Sweet! Is that a recent pick up or have you had it since new?


Thanks Deity42.
I got it from a seller on eBay recently, new battery, original strap & he polished the scratches off the screen too.
Looks like it's been sat in a drawer for years.
I am really happy to have picked it up.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Casimodo

F-91W day today


----------



## Caledonia

Skmei 1639


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Deity42




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## yinzburgher

Rocket1991 said:


> I think it is the best Timex Ironman. And i had all apart 100 lap. Exemplary legible, functional, comfortable and my kept time with almost atomic accuracy. This one literally opened world of Timex for me. Before i was Casio only.


Yea, it's tough to beat an Ironman, especially for legibility. I owned and loved several digital Casios before ever getting my hands on an Ironman. But now I actually prefer the Ironman modules. Every function I might want to use and very little that I don't (although I like that Casio still produces a few unique/quirky digital modules that have no real-world utility for me). This one comes with the Velcro strap which I can't wear but I was able to find this replacement strap on the Timex website. And Indiglo is always a plus.

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Deity42




----------



## ZM-73

Yema Rallygraf


----------



## stockae92

Ventura Sigma


----------



## Snaggletooth

Needs no introduction.


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

Again…


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Deity42

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Heeey








I've been meaning to say, you have the best avatar. Every time you post, I think of Nick Cage in that terrible Alabama accent saying 'I just love these affordable digital watches..."


----------



## yinzburgher

Deity42 said:


> Heeey
> View attachment 16484006
> 
> I've been meaning to say, you have the best avatar. Every time you post, I think of Nick Cage in that terrible Alabama accent saying 'I just love these affordable digital watches..."


 Thanks! Yes, his acting and accents are phenomenal.....as you already know. And I'm still way too amused by this avatar. I actually bought the exclusive rights to it directly from Nick for 41.83 ETH.  Which makes it no longer fungible......and makes me one step closer to being just like Nick Cage in Con Air. 

Also, I couldn't find any Armitron WRUW thread so I just started one in case anyone else is interested in posting. 









Let's see your Armitron watch photos. Post your pics!


I'm interested to see all the different Armitron models that are out there, both new and old. I searched and couldn't find any WRUW threads dedicated to the brand.....mostly just threads regarding the history or specific models. And in the past couple of years I feel like I've seen a slight...




www.watchuseek.com





Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Deity42

yinzburgher said:


> Thanks! Yes, his acting and accents are phenomenal.....as you already know. And I'm still way too amused by this avatar. I actually bought the exclusive rights to it directly from Nick for 41.83 ETH.  Which makes it no longer fungible......and makes me one step closer to being just like Nick Cage in Con Air.
> 
> Also, I couldn't find any Armitron WRUW thread so I just started one in case anyone else is interested in posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see your Armitron watch photos. Post your pics!
> 
> 
> I'm interested to see all the different Armitron models that are out there, both new and old. I searched and couldn't find any WRUW threads dedicated to the brand.....mostly just threads regarding the history or specific models. And in the past couple of years I feel like I've seen a slight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


I'm in! I'll break out mine in that thread this week.


----------



## ronnypudding

Reno said:


> Again…


I’m gonna  this everywhere you post it Reno!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Reno

ronnypudding said:


> I’m gonna  this everywhere you post it Reno!


Thanks ronnypudding 

I'm wearing it today, again…


----------



## Chascomm

Reno said:


> Thanks ronnypudding
> 
> I'm wearing today, again…


You’re killing us, Reno


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Snaggletooth

a.m.








p.m.


----------



## Xerxes300

With uncle seiko hack











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chascomm

Xerxes300 said:


> With uncle seiko hack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Did you mean to post this in the what-are-you-wearing for the *Digital* watch forum?


----------



## iswatchufind

Sadly it locks up after wearing it for a while. I posted about it in the watchmaking forum.


----------



## ShockMister

So is that Armitron Instalite a recently available model?


----------



## Deity42

ShockMister said:


> So is that Armitron Instalite a recently available model?


I think it is perpetually on clearance on their website.

I don't have a very high opinion of it, if I'm honest.


----------



## nonconformulaic

Garmin Fenix 7X Sapphire Solar. Hasn't left my wrist since it arrived, and all I can think is "What smells like 'exit watch'?".


----------



## Caledonia

W214-H


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## ShockMister

Deity42 said:


> I think it is perpetually on clearance on their website.
> 
> I don't have a very high opinion of it, if I'm honest.


You don't understand that my obsession has no regard for taste. Plus I have owned it at least once already.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Caledonia

A163W


----------



## Deity42

ShockMister said:


> You don't understand that my obsession has no regard for taste. Plus I have owned it at least once already.


Oh no, I understand that quite well, lol.








Armitron Dual™ | 40mm


Durable and easy to wear, this multi-function nylon strap watch is functional and stylish with a black and white design. 40.5mm resin case Black nylon slip-thru strap with plastic buckle Features include time, seconds, day/date, chronograph, alarm, hourly chime and EL backlight function LCD...




www.armitron.com


----------



## Deity42




----------



## nonconformulaic

Garmin Fenix 7X Sapphire Solar.

Really digging this simple ana-digi style watch face for day to day use, given all the super deep health/mapping/weather/etc. stats are available at the push of a button or swipe of the finger. And as a (mostly former, but still occasional) Seiko fan it is awesome to see every hand hit hit every index bang on!  

Battery life is obscene, and I have already seen it go up during the day due to solar charging (and I live at ~45 degrees North). FWIW my settings are pretty much 24/7 HR, GPS only during activities, and no phone connection except when syncing activities. My other watches are NOT happy!


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Barbababa

41-9516 -1979


----------



## Deity42




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Deity42




----------



## tommy_boy

My new workout watch. Sorry, Fitbit.


----------



## ShockMister

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16497442


Nice watch. Just be careful with the band. It's very difficult to replace.


----------



## Deity42

ShockMister said:


> Nice watch. Just be careful with the band. It's very difficult to replace.


To source or take on/off? Because getting a new strap on the WV-55 I posted earlier had me nearly smashing it on the table, making me feel like I was gonna bend my springbar tool, lol.


----------



## ShockMister

Deity42 said:


> To source or take on/off? Because getting a new strap on the WV-55 I posted earlier had me nearly smashing it on the table, making me feel like I was gonna bend my springbar tool, lol.


My strap broke on it, and I didn't realize it used an integrated band until that time.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Caledonia

W753 'moon phase/tide graph'


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## yinzburgher

A late post of yesterday's Ironman. I tried posting last night but either the site or my phone was acting up. 










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Caledonia

Q&Q world time


----------



## Rocket1991

Caledonia said:


> Q&Q world time
> View attachment 16511706


That one thing we don't see often if not all! Great addition to the thread!!!!!


----------



## Caledonia

Rocket1991 said:


> That one thing we don't see often if not all! Great addition to the thread!!!!!


Thanks Rocket1991, for some reason I prefer this Q&Q to my Casio 'Royale'. 
Same functions, unusual way of setting time & the little target eye is maybe too small though & it only flashes seconds in 5sec segments.
Keeps great time.
Cheers


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## Caledonia

B 640 W


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## max888




----------



## ShockMister

This was what I have been wearing until about 30 minutes ago, for the last couple of weeks. I put the hair tie on a week ago. This morning I decided that I should probably check the strap underneath. I'm glad I did because I found the tiniest crack.


----------



## ShockMister

Fortunately I have some good options. The Armitron on the left is a 100 meter F91 style.


----------



## Rocket1991

Part man, Part machine.. all original 80s cool!


----------



## ShockMister

No more photography phiascos for today, but I just put the Casio on a velcro strap from an 8 dollar Walmart digital that lasted 2 days in the shower before showing signs of fogging screen. A perfect fit.


----------



## MarkKenyon

Loving my new Casio Titanium Wave Ceptor, thanks @twincity


----------



## Caledonia

W-96h


----------



## nonconformulaic

Garmin Fenix 7X Sapphire Solar. Everything I _need_, with everything I _want_, and somehow still includes heaps more data/options/features that I haven't even thought of? Getting closer and closer to being a "one watch" guy everyday...


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## gaijin




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Seiba




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## usclassic




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## maguirejp

Omega Broad Arrow for today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## ronalddheld

maguirejp said:


> Omega Broad Arrow for today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada
> View attachment 16536241


Not a digital watch.


----------



## maguirejp

ronalddheld said:


> Not a digital watch.


Sorry, mistake.


----------



## ronalddheld

maguirejp said:


> Sorry, mistake.


A moderator can delete the post.


----------



## maguirejp

ronalddheld said:


> A moderator can delete the post.


That would be fine. I tried the edit button but there was no delete.


----------



## Casimodo




----------



## max888




----------



## Caledonia

W218-H


----------



## Casimodo

It's been too long since I last wore my "Royale Green"

Case : Casio AE-1200WHB-3B
Face plate : Casio AE-1200WHB-1B (this one has olive drab lettering)
Display : Casio AE-1200WH-1B (yellow-green background and green map)
Bullbar : JaysAndKays
Adapters : Jaysandkays, metal
Strap : generic 22mm NATO in olive drab with black hardware
fake rivets drilled out and replaced with M2 x 3mm grub screws. I may replace them with M2.5 screws at some point, these are just a tad too small to my liking.


----------



## ShockMister

Casimodo said:


> View attachment 16540435
> 
> 
> It's been too long since I last wore my "Royale Green"
> 
> Case : Casio AE-1200WHB-3B
> Face plate : Casio AE-1200WHB-1B (this one has olive drab lettering)
> Display : Casio AE-1200WH-1B (yellow-green background and green map)
> Bullbar : JaysAndKays
> Adapters : Jaysandkays, metal
> Strap : generic 22mm NATO in olive drab with black hardware
> fake rivets drilled out and replaced with M2 x 3mm grub screws. I may replace them with M2.5 screws at some point, these are just a tad too small to my liking.


I'm wearing my green W218 which came on a nylon velcro band. But I'm not trying anymore photo disasters.


----------



## ShockMister

ShockMister said:


> I'm wearing my green W218 which came on a nylon velcro band. But I'm not trying anymore photo disasters.


Actually I posted a picture a week ago with 2 others.


----------



## Chascomm




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Fergfour

Swiss made Ventura v-tec Zeta model W22.01 S. Like many Ventura digitals, it features a Durinox case and bracelet, sapphire crystal, and custom VEN_03 module. 










A very small number of these ( less than 50) were made for trade shows and display models and such. An official public release never happened.


----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## max888




----------



## Rocket1991

Now you see me....









Now you don't


----------



## Marcelo71

X Games square


----------



## jhdscript

*Citizen Promaster Titanium*

*


  




*


----------



## Deity42




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## nonconformulaic

Enjoying an "unproductive" Saturday with the Fenix 7X Sapphire Solar.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## Wolfsatz

TX IM by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Deity42




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Rocket1991

Got two "new" watches
Here DB37H
Similar to later models with different button arrangement. There is no side buttons on this one.









Will post another one after i get to it.


----------



## Casimodo

Just for fun.










I'm a leftie, so normally I wear my watch on the right wrist. I'll only wear one on the left for photos, as my cellphone doesn't like it when I try to use my left hand to take pictures of my right wrist. It'll flip the menus etc around just fine, but all the photos will be upside-down. 
Funnily enough, after taking this photo I realized that I was wearing an AE1200 on my right wrist too


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## shibaman




----------



## Rocket1991

shibaman said:


> View attachment 16562217


Not in line with this thread or subforum theme but nice watch over vise.


----------



## Rocket1991

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


I think i commented several times on members posts with same model but it never wrong to compliment one of the best models Timex ever had in digital. I had one and it was one of the best and comfortable digital watch i had. Perfect legibility, usefull and acessible functionality and mine keept time like it was thermo compensated. Even after strap was in shreds i kept it as alarm clock. Was my companion on many runs and pushers been most intuitive and nice to operate without looking. Probably best 2000s digital Timex.


----------



## Marcelo71

Happy Wednesday


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## leadbelly2550




----------



## ZM-73

Casio AMW-320C


----------



## max888




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Marcelo71

Happy Monday


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Deity42




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Marcelo71

This one again. Happy Friday!


----------



## Dracer




----------



## Heithel




----------



## gaijin

Heithel said:


> View attachment 16583176
> 
> 
> View attachment 16583178


Neither digital nor ABC. Nice watch, but why post in this forum?


----------



## Heithel

gaijin said:


> Neither digital nor ABC. Nice watch, but why post in this forum?


Apologies, I didn’t realise this thread was only for digitals and ABCs


----------



## Fullers1845

^Nice to see you here, @Heithel!

I’m very likely to be wearing this some tomorrow.


----------



## max888




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## usclassic




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Deity42




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Marcelo71

Now in black. Happy Wednesday.


----------



## Fergfour

Ventura Sigma


----------



## emveezee

Nice morning for a bike commute.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## evritis

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Reno




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## hollywoodphil

Cactus babies and Bluebonnets 

















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcelo71

This one again.


----------



## Chascomm

hollywoodphil said:


> Cactus babies and Bluebonnets
> 
> View attachment 16596684
> View attachment 16596685
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Did you mean to post this in the Digital watch forum?


----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio DBC-611E-1EF


----------



## hollywoodphil

Chascomm said:


> Did you mean to post this in the Digital watch forum?


No.
I clearly wasn't paying attention.
I've never succeeded in removing a post around here, though, so... 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## evritis

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Casimodo

F-91W


----------



## ronalddheld

evritis said:


> Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Which model is this one?


----------



## Casimodo

ronalddheld said:


> Which model is this one?


My guess would be the Casio E-Databank EDB-110-2VV


----------



## Subafan

Prg-60 today


----------



## Rocket1991

Subafan said:


> Prg-60 today
> View attachment 16598584


Breathtaking!


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## evritis

ronalddheld said:


> Which model is this one?


Sorry for the late replay,yes it is the EDB-110 e-data bank with Duplex Display.


----------



## ZM-73

Timex T80 Space Invaders


----------



## Marcelo71

Making use of one of its functions. Happy Sunday


----------



## Seiba




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Deity42




----------



## ZM-73

Casio ME-100


----------



## Marcelo71

Quite unintentionally caught it changing seconds


----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## wongthian2

garden fairies by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Marcelo71

My green, slightly-modded Royale for today.


----------



## Casimodo

Casio W800H
JaysAndKays adapters for Casio AE1200 (no modding needed, both watches have identical lug shapes and sizes)
Haglund's Essentials 22mm strap


----------



## ShockMister

Casimodo said:


> View attachment 16610991
> 
> 
> Casio W800H
> JaysAndKays adapters for Casio AE1200 (no modding needed, both watches have identical lug shapes and sizes)
> Haglund's Essentials 22mm strap


I love that strap on the watch. How much does the strap and adapter cost?


----------



## Casimodo

ShockMister said:


> I love that strap on the watch. How much does the strap and adapter cost?


Thanks

The adapters are $12 + shipping, available from JaysAndKays' Ebay store (link to the correct adapters).
Do keep in mind that these adapters are specifically made for the AE1200 and AE1300. They happen to also fit the W800H, but I don't know if they'll fit any other models.

The strap was about $15, from Haglund's own Ebay store (link to the strap, you'll need to select 22mm).
Intercontinental shipping will take time and may end up costing a lot in import duties etc, so you may want to look inside the US for another strap instead of importing this one from Sweden. Any black 22mm NATO should do.
Considering the watch's thickness compared to its width, I'd advise going for a single-pass NATO to keep the profile as low as possible.


----------



## ShockMister

Casimodo said:


> Thanks
> 
> The adapters are $12 + shipping, available from JaysAndKays' Ebay store (link to the correct adapters).
> Do keep in mind that these adapters are specifically made for the AE1200 and AE1300. They happen to also fit the W800H, but I don't know if they'll fit any other models.
> 
> The strap was about $15, from Haglund's own Ebay store (link to the strap, you'll need to select 22mm).
> Intercontinental shipping will take time and may end up costing a lot in import duties etc, so you may want to look inside the US for another strap instead of importing this one from Sweden. Any black 22mm NATO should do.
> Considering the watch's thickness compared to its width, I'd advise going for a single-pass NATO to keep the profile as low as possible.


Thanks. I have been disappointed with the difficult strap to replace on the W800H so to me this could be a game changer because I like the watch otherwise.


----------



## Casimodo

ShockMister said:


> this could be a game changer


It is. These adapters use regular 22mm spring bars on the "outside", so you are not restricted to just a NATO strap. If you want a nice wide two-piece leather strap, that suddenly becomes an option as well.
Then again if you want leather, Vario makes leather straps for the AE1200. Those will fit perfectly on the W800H as well, without the need for adapters.

EDIT : seeing as you like the watch ...
In case you're not aware of it, the module inside the W800H is used in multiple models, and some of those have a countdown timer and 5 alarms. 
Adding the timer is simple, as it involves little more than scratching off a small blob of solder. 
Adding the 5 alarms shouldn't be too hard either, but I haven't bothered doing that myself as I only ever use 1 alarm.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## ShockMister

Casimodo said:


> It is. These adapters use regular 22mm spring bars on the "outside", so you are not restricted to just a NATO strap. If you want a nice wide two-piece leather strap, that suddenly becomes an option as well.
> Then again if you want leather, Vario makes leather straps for the AE1200. Those will fit perfectly on the W800H as well, without the need for adapters.
> 
> EDIT : seeing as you like the watch ...
> In case you're not aware of it, the module inside the W800H is used in multiple models, and some of those have a countdown timer and 5 alarms.
> Adding the timer is simple, as it involves little more than scratching off a small blob of solder.
> Adding the 5 alarms shouldn't be too hard either, but I haven't bothered doing that myself as I only ever use 1 alarm.


It was my favorite digital go-to watch when it first appeared, so I did like it quite a bit. But I stopped when the band broke and learned that it would be tricky to replace. And yes, I have heard about those hidden functions but I liked it fine even without them.


----------



## Marcelo71

Have a great weekend


----------



## Deity42




----------



## marko114




----------



## marko114




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Marcelo71

For today


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## benson70




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Subafan




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## marko114




----------



## supawabb

At work right now, wearing


----------



## KogKiller

PRW3000. new ctl1616 battery, regreased gaskets, refitted an old horween 22mm strap to fit.


----------



## Marcelo71

First Timex. Or second if the first watch I ever had in 1978 or 79 (a Mickey Mouse, I was 7 or 8) was indeed a Timex.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## KungCarl




----------



## sci




----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## Chascomm

KungCarl said:


> View attachment 16636223


@KungCarl, that is not a digital watch. This is the thread about digital watches.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Deity42




----------



## glass_citymd02




----------



## DaleEArnold

It's 12:15pm


----------



## yinzburgher

The Royale for some late night Walmarting.











I've mentioned before that these Walmart watch clearance sales have always eluded me. Well now I'm finally off the snide. It was mostly picked over but I found a G-Shock for $17. Might be worth a look if you have one in the area.










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## max888




----------



## Marcelo71

Thank God it’s Friday


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Deity42

It was some posters in this thread who said the W-96 was super comfortable. Not lying! This is great.


----------



## Boss1

This morning with coffee getting ready to start my day...new-to-me Fenix 5X Sapphire...


----------



## Casimodo

AE1200


----------



## MarkKenyon

Casio Wave Ceptor on a catamaran in Barcelona.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Glasio




----------



## ShockMister




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Marcelo71

Been a little while since I had this on.


----------



## Marcelo71

Was taking a link off these guys. Couldn’t resist a “family portrait”.


----------



## Glasio




----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio DBC32D-1A


----------



## Deity42




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Deity42




----------



## marko114




----------



## Deity42




----------



## usclassic




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Deity42




----------



## FT-QL

Vintage ESA 934.912


----------



## Deity42




----------



## crazybywatches

Happy weekend



















































Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Weissen

Retrieved from its sarcophagus and resurrected from the dead after 20 years.
It’s alive! 🧟‍♂️


----------



## gaijin

crazybywatches said:


> Happy weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


Neither digital nor ABC - did you mean to post this somewhere else?


----------



## Deity42




----------



## ronalddheld

Weissen said:


> Retrieved from its sarcophagus and resurrected from the dead after 20 years.
> It’s alive! 🧟‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 16673770


What watch is this?


----------



## Weissen

ronalddheld said:


> What watch is this?


 Polar F55


----------



## Caledonia

W96-h


----------



## Deity42




----------



## SteveFWatches




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Tiribos

PRG-600YB-2


----------



## Caledonia

WV-58u


----------



## Deity42




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Marcelo71

X Games XGPPD156


----------



## Deity42




----------



## ronnypudding

Oil filled SKMEI


----------



## Tiribos

GWF-D1035B-1DR


----------



## E4MAFIA




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## magste




----------



## Jeep99dad

My two new G-Shock GAB2100’s landed last night. I went with the two models with positive display. I liked the other colors too but I’d struggle to read such small negative displays. 

The yellow is fun and I wasn’t sure if I’d like it so I also got the more classic black too. But I do like the yellow and it’ll be fun to have in the collection. So I’m keeping it. 

I love that they finally made them solar and Bluetooth. Truly a convenient set it and forget it watch  Plus these wear so well being reasonably sized and well proportioned 
. All Gshock should be solar and MB6 or Bluetooth IMHO  I’m sure it cost them very little. 

GAB2100C-9A (Yellow)
GAB2100-1 A (Black)











Wearing the yellow today


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Pic of Epix









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## gwold

Took delivery of my Yellow Dog NATO today


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Jeep99dad

Gshock GAB2100C-9A tonight 
I was worried I might not like the yellow and had preordered the black one too as contingency. But I do love it so I’m going to return the black I’ve not worn.
The yellow is really cool and glad it has a positive display.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Subafan

4 new batteries for the beast today...


----------



## Casimodo

AE1200


----------



## ZM-73

Timex T80


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Caledonia

Skmei 1096
_A £9 skmei that doesn't actually homage anything_ 
There is also no Skmei logo or branding anywhere on the case, quite unusual.
The solar panel works too, it doesn't charge the battery, but powers the watch in daylight saving battery power.


----------



## Marcelo71

X Games XGPPD163


----------



## Deity42

NIGHT VISION lol


----------



## Deity42

Caledonia said:


> Skmei 1096
> _A £9 skmei that doesn't actually homage anything_
> There is also no Skmei logo or branding anywhere on the case, quite unusual.
> The solar panel works too, it doesn't charge the battery, but powers the watch in daylight saving battery power.
> View attachment 16700779


Keep coming back to this pic this morning, something really cool, retro but futuristic, just crazy going on, lol.

Is the bezel actual metal or just plated? How does the whole build quality feel?

Really cool find!


----------



## Caledonia

Deity42 said:


> Keep coming back to this pic this morning, something really cool, retro but futuristic, just crazy going on, lol.
> 
> Is the bezel actual metal or just plated? How does the whole build quality feel?
> 
> Really cool find!


I don't think the bezel is metal, it only comes in either blue or bronze coloured insert (on AliEx) as far as I know it is an older Skmei model.
40mm case x 8mm thick.
It's well made, as good as many Casio tbh, the strap is just ok, quite stiff.
You need to press a button to see date, another to see alarm/beep.
The light is cool too, top half blue, bottom half green.
Recommended 👍


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back go the Gshock GAB2100C for the evening


----------



## Caledonia

Omax M283


----------



## jovani




----------



## Deity42




----------



## E4MAFIA




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Rocket1991

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16709444


It's funny and charming how these changed so little in past 28 years. Slightly different LCD layout (bigger fonts, separation lines are gone) but inside it's all same as it was in 1993 or if you count non idiglo models even earlier.


----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## swdivad

This at this moment in Phuket!


----------



## gaijin

swdivad said:


> This at this moment in Phuket!
> View attachment 16710766


Neither Digital nor ABC - did you mean to post this somewhere else?


----------



## Tiribos

PAG-240T-7


----------



## Marcelo71

Casio W217H


----------



## jhdscript

*Smartwatch Sequent Elektron* !


----------



## gaijin

jhdscript said:


> *Smartwatch Sequent Elektron* !
> 
> View attachment 16711403


*TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS OF THE SEQUENT ELEKTRON HR 2.2*

Model: Sequent Elektron HR 2.2
Production years: 2022
Genus: unisex
Case: brushed titanium
Movement: in-house SC 2.2
Water resistance: 50 meters
Bezel: fixed
Crown: 1 crown signed
Glass: sapphire
Diameter: 42 mm
Thickness: 14 mm
Weight: 50 grams (+ 22 grams for the bracelet)
Strap: rubber on pin buckle
Entrecorne: 22 mm
Reference Number: supercharger 2.2 elektron hr
Complications: activity tracker (steps, distance, calories), heart rate, sleep analysis, oximeter, workout mode
So...
Neither digital nor ABC - why post here?


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Rocket1991

gaijin said:


> *TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS OF THE SEQUENT ELEKTRON HR 2.2*
> 
> Model: Sequent Elektron HR 2.2
> Production years: 2022
> Genus: unisex
> Case: brushed titanium
> Movement: in-house SC 2.2
> Water resistance: 50 meters
> Bezel: fixed
> Crown: 1 crown signed
> Glass: sapphire
> Diameter: 42 mm
> Thickness: 14 mm
> Weight: 50 grams (+ 22 grams for the bracelet)
> Strap: rubber on pin buckle
> Entrecorne: 22 mm
> Reference Number: supercharger 2.2 elektron hr
> Complications: activity tracker (steps, distance, calories), heart rate, sleep analysis, oximeter, workout mode
> So...
> Neither digital nor ABC - why post here?


It's so called hybrid smartwatch but yes... not really digital or ABC.
Rare beast in any other regard.


----------



## Marcelo71

Afternoon swap. X Games XGNSD001.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Electronika 55B


----------



## Chascomm

jhdscript said:


> *Smartwatch Sequent Elektron* !
> 
> View attachment 16711403











Smart Watches


Dedicated to Smart watches




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Caledonia

W96-h


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ShockMister

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16711964


Obviously, it's a great looking watch. But be careful because that's the one that crumbled apart in my hands.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Deity42

ShockMister said:


> Obviously, it's a great looking watch. But be careful because that's the one that crumbled apart in my hands.


The build seems okay, but there's a dark spot on the Indiglo and I don't wear it much. I might buy another similar one, but having a hard time figuring out all of the available sizes and colors.


----------



## Rocket1991

Deity42 said:


> The build seems okay, but there's a dark spot on the Indiglo and I don't wear it much. I might buy another similar one, but having a hard time figuring out all of the available sizes and colors.


These did suffer from sticky bezels and disintegrating straps.
Nice watches in general but plastic was not the 10yr one.Bezel is less of the problem. But strap is a weak point here.
i think you can still source straps in US,


----------



## ShockMister

Unfortunately I think all Ironman models have some kind of part that is softer. So I'll never wear a GShock or Ironman again. Fortunately, Casio and Timex still make a lot of great digital watches.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Rocket1991

ShockMister said:


> Unfortunately I think all Ironman models have some kind of part that is softer. So I'll never wear a GShock or Ironman again. Fortunately, Casio and Timex still make a lot of great digital watches.


30 lap shock out of my head have different resin. Plus there been option for velcro and bracelet which can be fitted on any similar models.
Timex made a choice to offer more supple and comfortable straps and as downside they last less.
When it comes to sports watch i think they did right choice. It does make a lot of difference.
In 10 year + ownership long run... not many people care about it.
Casio straps also disintegrate at some point on some it sooner than later. Especially on cheaper models


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## ShockMister

Rocket1991 said:


> 30 lap shock out of my head have different resin. Plus there been option for velcro and bracelet which can be fitted on any similar models.
> Timex made a choice to offer more supple and comfortable straps and as downside they last less.
> When it comes to sports watch i think they did right choice. It does make a lot of difference.
> In 10 year + ownership long run... not many people care about it.
> Casio straps also disintegrate at some point on some it sooner than later. Especially on cheaper models


People buy them so they must be doing something right. I assume most people just buy a new one when something on it breaks.


----------



## Rocket1991

ShockMister said:


> People buy them so they must be doing something right. I assume most people just buy a new one when something on it breaks.


I was one of these people and straps are really nicer and it includes buckle, design and over all feel when you run for 1 hr or longer it very evident. I think of this style of Ironman as one of the best if not the best runners watches in non smart/GPS category. Outside of sports they nice too but having back to back Casio and Timex on 5K+ runs lead to that conclusion.

Also since i am in Canada i can kiss goodbye replacement straps for quite a long time. It is a shame really. Replacing straps with anything else but original don't really work compared to how watch used to be.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio A100WEGG-1AEF


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Bear1845

Titanium i-Range.


----------



## Marcelo71

X Games XGPPD163


----------



## samael_6978

Beer and Protrek









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Deity42




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Deity42




----------



## journeyforce

Seiko SBPA003 e-ink digital watch

This is an atomic (radio sync) solar watch.



















Info showing a successful sync


----------



## Fullers1845

^Does it also have an e-ink display?


----------



## gaijin

journeyforce said:


> Seiko SBPA003 *e-ink* digital watch





Fullers1845 said:


> ^Does it also have an *e-ink* display?


Although Seiko refers to it as "EP" or "E-Paper", my guess is that yes, it also has an "*e-ink"* display.


----------



## jhdscript

*Hamilton Khaki Field*

*


  




*


----------



## gaijin

jhdscript said:


> *Hamilton Khaki Field*
> 
> *
> View attachment 16739392
> *


Neither digital nor ABC. Heck, it's a mechanical watch!

What in the world were you NOT thinking when you posted this in the "Digital & ABC watches" forum?

HTH


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Fullers1845

gaijin said:


> Although Seiko refers to it as "EP" or "E-Paper", my guess is that yes, it also has an "*e-ink"* display.


Now I see it in his initial description!


----------



## Deity42




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Jeep99dad

Got my Gshock GAB2100C-9A tonight


----------



## journeyforce

gaijin said:


> Although Seiko refers to it as "EP" or "E-Paper", my guess is that yes, it also has an "*e-ink"* display.


You are correct. It is like a Kindle for the wrist. When it comes time for the existing minute to change to the next minute, the display quickly turns to a negative display and then back to positive display ( or turns to a positive display and back to a negative display depending on if you choose a a negative display or positive display as the default display) as a refresh.


----------



## Caledonia

A163 w


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio A100WE-1AEF


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Deity42




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Marcelo71

X Games XGSSD001


----------



## Rocket1991

Straps on these two found their end on a same day and surprisingly there been no signs of incoming failure.

















Location of failure is same (makes sense). Shock is 2010 while Expedition is 2016. And only on 2d battery. 
I kind of expect strap on cheap digital to fail at about 7-8 years of wear but it still came as surprise. Shock just fell off the wrist quietly and good part it happened in my room so nothing is lost.


----------



## Marcelo71

X Games XGSSD001


----------



## Gatto




----------



## max888




----------



## Caledonia

Casio DB-37H


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## hollywoodphil

Compass/Thermometer Mode Activated.
102°F in my driveway this sunny afternoon. 











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Rocket1991

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16760278


That one super rare thing!!!! Fantastic find!!!!!


----------



## Deity42

Rocket1991 said:


> That one super rare thing!!!! Fantastic find!!!!!


Thank you! I was very excited to collect this one. I started at "maybe I want to add one of these to my collection" a few months ago, then it became a sort of obsession, and after a day on my wrist it one of my new favorites. I posted more pictures in this thread:


Deity42 said:


> First one came in:
> View attachment 16760297
> 
> Bought from the original owner who bought it new and then didn't wear it often before putting it away. It had what I believe to be the original factory battery.
> View attachment 16760316
> 
> View attachment 16760322
> 
> View attachment 16760323


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## RJM

Getting ready for the weekend!


----------



## Caledonia

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16760278


Lovely Casio 👌


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Chascomm

NYSCOTTY said:


> View attachment 16764439
> View attachment 16764444


@NYSCOTTY that is not a digital watch. I think you meant to post in a different thread on another forum.


----------



## Rocket1991

NYSCOTTY said:


> View attachment 16764444


Beautiful watch but it's analog.


----------



## iswatchufind




----------



## Deity42

iswatchufind said:


> View attachment 16764862


Beautiful!


----------



## Rocket1991

I have several of Timex Atlantis 100 but when i found these i think i may get few more


----------



## Marcelo71

X Games XGGSD001


----------



## Deity42

Was wearing this yesterday but apparently forgot to hit the post button.


----------



## Deity42

Rocket1991 said:


> I have several of Timex Atlantis 100 but when i found these i think i may get few more
> View attachment 16766678


I see these on ebay often, apparently Japanese market LEs (at least some of them). I would be tempted but prices a bit high.


----------



## Rocket1991

Deity42 said:


> I see these on ebay often, apparently Japanese market LEs (at least some of them). I would be tempted but prices a bit high.


Timex on e-bay is curious thing. Sometimes asking prices are X5 the MSRP or more. Not ready to pay that much.
I do have several colour options (green, beige and burgundy) but they from 90s. Modern i have black and silver. 
White looks especially tempting.


----------



## ShockMister

I don't mind seeing an analog watch once in a while.


----------



## gaijin

ShockMister said:


> I don't mind seeing an analog watch once in a while.


Neither do I... in other threads in a different forum here on WUS.


----------



## Isochronous.

This is one of my favorite watches. I bought it on the shoulder of the NJ Turnpike; it was a face to face eBay deal. It is from 1972, Rolex NY wouldn't service it but gave me the name of a few watchmakers who would.
It was serviced 12 years ago and it runs +2 seconds a day. 

I'm not a big Rolex fan because of the way they market and treat customers. They do build a watch that could last forever but after 30 years they will show the customer and his watch the door.


----------



## ZM-73

UTI 270 Series


----------



## Chascomm

Isochronous. said:


> This is one of my favorite watches. I bought it on the shoulder of the NJ Turnpike; it was a face to face eBay deal. It is from 1972, Rolex NY wouldn't service it but gave me the name of a few watchmakers who would.
> It was serviced 12 years ago and it runs +2 seconds a day.
> 
> I'm not a big Rolex fan because of the way they market and treat customers. They do build a watch that could last forever but after 30 years they will show the customer and his watch the door.
> 
> View attachment 16768126


@Isochronous. This is the Digital Watch Forum's what-are-you-wearing thread. Perhaps you meant to post this in the Rolex forum?


----------



## Isochronous.

Chascomm said:


> @Isochronous. This is the Digital Watch Forum's what-are-you-wearing thread. Perhaps you meant to post this in the Rolex forum?


Is my face red. I was wondering why there were so many digital watches.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Chascomm

Isochronous. said:


> Is my face red. I was wondering why there were so many digital watches.
> View attachment 16768292


That's perfect! 'Castro style' in digital!


----------



## Marcelo71

X Games XGNSD001


----------



## Marcelo71

From stainless steel to resin


----------



## Caledonia

B640-W


----------



## Victorv

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia

An oldie for the afternoon


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## pteranodon

I'm enjoying my freshly restored Omega Speedmaster LCD


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Marcelo71

Silver X Games


----------



## iswatchufind

> Silver X Games


Nice watch!

Does anyone know if you can buy X Games watches somewhere in Europe or can you only find them in Brazilian stores?


----------



## Marcelo71

iswatchufind said:


> Nice watch!
> 
> Does anyone know if you can buy X Games watches somewhere in Europe or can you only find them in Brazilian stores?


hi, thanks!

I don't know if X Games are sold anywhere else. But as they are made by Orient, some Brazilian-made Orients are bound to find their way to Europe. So maybe you could talk to a European Orient rep and see if they could bring one or two X Games in with their next allotment of Brazilian Orients.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## iswatchufind

Marcelo71 said:


> So maybe you could talk to a European Orient rep and see if they could bring one or two X Games in with their next allotment of Brazilian Orients.


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Deity42




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Deity42

Sun's out.


----------



## Marcelo71

Stainless steel digital goodness


----------



## Boss1

Ooops, wrong forum. Apologies.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Rocket1991

Another cracked band. This time it's Casio.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Deity42




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Caledonia

Q&Q World Time


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Marcelo71

Casio today


----------



## Marcelo71

X Games XGGSD001 to bring in the weekend


----------



## Deity42

This one is @Caledonia 's fault.


----------



## Caledonia

Deity42 said:


> This one is @Caledonia 's fault.
> View attachment 16794533


Sorry 
If you hold the bottom right button in until the little 'eye' appears on screen, the watch's light now flashes when an hourly beep, alarm or timer goes off.
It is a quirky little feature I like about that Casio.


----------



## Deity42

Caledonia said:


> Sorry
> If you hold the bottom right button in until the little 'eye' appears on screen, the watch's light now flashes when an hourly beep, alarm or timer goes off.
> It is a quirky little feature I like about that Casio.


I got it turned on now too. 
This is a great little module.


----------



## iswatchufind

Deity42 said:


> I got it turned on now too.
> This is a great little module.


I agree, but I wish they would put it in a steel case. I wear this watch every night.


----------



## Subafan

Prg40 today!!


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## MissAnthropic

Nixon party!

A friend got a Dork Too for his birthday yesterday, he’s a little guy so the bracelet was way too big for him. Today we got together so I could take a few links out and I wore my Nixon Heat. Still think this watch is gorgeous even if it’s disappointing in it’s function.


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Marcelo71

X Games XGGSD001


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Marcelo71

X Games XGSSD001


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Caledonia

WV-58u


----------



## randocheapwatchperson




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Austin1983

Just bought a DBC-W150. It is wildly impractical in today’s world, but it is a good conversation piece.


----------



## Tsarli




----------



## Deity42

F-200. $9 impulse buy on Amazon that I've never seen before. Kissing cousin to the A178.
Really like the colors (it's the darkest blue in sunlight).


----------



## yinzburgher

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## gaijin

NYSCOTTY said:


> View attachment 16811191


One of us is in the wrong forum... 

Hint: It's not me 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Marcelo71

Lately my son (11 years old) has shown some interest in my watches. I asked which one he liked the most and he said the blue X Games. So now its his and he wears it almost all the time


----------



## Caledonia

W-213
A lovely Casio with a really long strap, makes wearing it a wee bit annoying tbh, because even if you had very large wrists the watch would then look quite small, proportion-wise.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Deity42

GF's A168 and my 81QS - pic from yesterday, but I am still wearing the 81QS ATM.


----------



## Deity42

81CS (SS Casiotron version of above).


----------



## NoneMoreDuck

Oops, posted to the wrong thread.


----------



## gaijin

NoneMoreDuck said:


> Wearing my new-to-me Willard. Just received it yesterday.
> View attachment 16815566


Neither digital nor ABC - wrong forum, mate!


----------



## max888




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## larand

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## randocheapwatchperson

WS210H-1AV today


----------



## Marcelo71

X Games XGNSD001


----------



## Deity42




----------



## ronalddheld

How old is that watch?


----------



## Deity42

ronalddheld said:


> How old is that watch?


Mine? 1975 or 1976. Made by Casio for Tissot with the Casiotron X-1 module. The Quartz Crisis in the metal.


----------



## Marcelo71

Deity42 said:


> Mine? 1975 or 1976. Made by Casio for Tissot with the Casiotron X-1 module. The Quartz Crisis in the metal.


That is what I thought when I saw it, that it looked very much like a Casio! Great looking watch.​


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## max888




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Deity42




----------



## usclassic




----------



## DaveInTexas




----------



## gaijin

DaveInTexas said:


> View attachment 16826335


You're going to have to explain how this qualifies as either Digital and/or ABC... Otherwise, should be posted in some other forum.


----------



## iswatchufind

I don't usually wear this one. It's a little too big for me and looks a little too plasticky, but today it felt like the right watch.


----------



## Janster

fenix6


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Austin1983

DBC-W150


----------



## tonyboo109

DW6900









Sent from the darkside of the moon


----------



## Marcelo71

X Games XGSSD001


----------



## larand

Technochas Elektronika 55S, the 2019 F10 forum project watch.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Deity42




----------



## roverguy78

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion

Tactix 7


----------



## Deity42




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## randocheapwatchperson

AE1500 on a new nylon


----------



## Marcelo71

Classic G


----------



## Deity42




----------



## MissAnthropic

Micronta by Radio Shack… by Tandy (of course) lol. It’s got this great variable pace (or plulse?) timer that can be set to beep out between 50-240bpm. It makes for a nice wrist worn metronome.


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

alarm4y said:


> View attachment 16836634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cool watch and such but topic of this thread could be summarized in picture below


----------



## Chascomm

This was yesterday's watch:









(the one on the right wearing the bracelet on the left)


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Chascomm

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16837144


Do they offer a version with _large_ digits?

😋


----------



## max888




----------



## Caledonia

D B - 37H


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## alarm4y

Rocket1991 said:


> cool watch and such but topic of this thread could be summarized in picture below
> View attachment 16836763


Fair enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

Sapphire crystal is like a gem stone on top.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Caledonia

W 218-H


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Deity42




----------



## WatchSapper

Just received, needed a watch for hiking and after much research and thought i ended up with the Garmin Instinct Solar...so far i love it but today will be the first full day on the wrist.


----------



## Caledonia

W 213


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Austin1983

GW-700BDJ. I bought this watch sometime around 2006.


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Chascomm




----------



## Caledonia

B 640 w


----------



## Deity42




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Deity42

yinzburgher said:


>


Super cool strap for that one!


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Caledonia

W-753


----------



## Marcelo71

X Games XGPPD156


----------



## samael_6978

Garmin on vacation









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

Deleted - posted in error.


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Marcelo71

X Games XGSSD001


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Caledonia

W 96


----------



## ShockMister

�

Delete


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Marcelo71

X Games XGSSD001


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Deity42




----------



## MissAnthropic

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 16860541


I have one of those (grey with blue buttons and band) missing it’s keeper band that lives on the towel bar in our shower.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Marcelo71

New one just in


----------



## MissAnthropic




----------



## ShockMister

Marcelo71 said:


> New one just in
> View attachment 16864868
> View attachment 16864871


That's brave to post a picture wearing your Speedo.


----------



## Austin1983

Suunto Vector


----------



## Caledonia

W 218 H


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Bad Juju

1977 Pulsar 5401-2





  








1977 Pulsar LCD 01.jpg




__
Bad Juju


__
4 mo ago


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Deity42




----------



## gaijin

Bad Juju said:


> 1977 Pulsar 5401-2
> View media item 15258108


That watch is LCD, not LED.

HTH


----------



## Bad Juju

gaijin said:


> That watch is LCD, not LED.
> 
> HTH


Yep! You are correct. I also have a bunch of LEDs and had LED on my brain when I saved that image to my computer. I’ll see if I can fix that.


----------



## Marcelo71

X Games XGSSD001


----------



## Rocket1991

That all you need to know why i preferred Timex Ironman to Casio for running.


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## samael_6978

Ana-digi Casio









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

EVO


----------



## Chascomm




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Austin1983

Casio DW1000


----------



## ShockMister

Austin1983 said:


> Casio DW1000
> View attachment 16880998


I never had one, but this is the watch that first got me interested in the hobby.


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Caledonia

DB-37 H


----------



## randocheapwatchperson

Apparently a bullbar meant for a 5600 will fit a WS210H-1AV (but barely)


----------



## Mozjo33




----------



## Marcelo71

Speedo 80621G0EVNP1


----------



## Bad Juju




----------



## Deity42

Austin1983 said:


> Casio DW1000
> View attachment 16880998





ShockMister said:


> I never had one, but this is the watch that first got me interested in the hobby.


The "All Sports Quartz" as proclaimed by Casio in Times Square, circa 1981 (little hard to see, but upper left).








That watch replaced a Time-Scan that was on that billboard for a few years prior.


----------



## Marcelo71

Austin1983 said:


> Casio DW1000
> View attachment 16880998





Deity42 said:


> The "All Sports Quartz" as proclaimed by Casio in Times Square, circa 1981 (little hard to see, but upper left).
> View attachment 16883752
> 
> That watch replaced a Time-Scan that was on that billboard for a few years prior.


Fantastic, I remember that sign when I visited New York at ten years of age. Was like unobtanium at that age. A definite forerunner to the G. Would love one in the stable


----------



## Deity42

Marcelo71 said:


> Would love one in the stable


You and me both! Austin's is in fantastic condition, too.

Settling for my Freestyle Sharks in the meantime, which kinda copied that case shape.


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Marcelo71

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16884480


and people say the w217h case is something unheard of... lovely, congrats!


----------



## Rocket1991

Deity42 said:


> You and me both! Austin's is in fantastic condition, too.
> 
> Settling for my Freestyle Sharks in the meantime, which kinda copied that case shape.


They mostly bulletproof apart from plastic bezel. Nice size, nice buttons and modern operation. Probably among first models Casio had with current logic of operation. I have one i got by chance, but i don't dare to wear it. along with few other older digital watches. They kind of museum pieces.


----------



## Caledonia

F 30


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Marcelo71

X Games XGSSD001


----------



## MissAnthropic

It’s Zulu Time.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Deity42




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Deity42

Back up in this office!


----------



## Austin1983

1982 DW1000


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Marcelo71

X Games in a suit and tie


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Rocket1991

Deity42 said:


> Back up in this office!
> View attachment 16895745


Very nice!!!!!
I miss these Casio models and they so hard to get now!!!


----------



## Deity42

Rocket1991 said:


> Very nice!!!!!
> I miss these Casio models and they so hard to get now!!!


Thanks! They are among my favorites. There were three case styles, I have 2/3, it's been a real search trying to find the third one, but I like them so much I want to complete the "set."


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Rocket1991

Deity42 said:


> Thanks! They are among my favorites. There were three case styles, I have 2/3, it's been a real search trying to find the third one, but I like them so much I want to complete the "set."


I have "Blue Thunder" casio i think it's pinnacle of Casio watches despite been 40 years old.
It took me forever to get one. Even more than "stranger than fiction" timex. 
Surprisingly after 2 years of trying to find timex in good shape for a good price i found one in thrift shop for a fraction of what i payed. I was laughing hysterically and you should see eye of clerk looking at me. Grown man holding watch and laughs hysterically for no apparent reason just after he looks at the watch.


----------



## Deity42

Rocket1991 said:


> I have "Blue Thunder" casio i think it's pinnacle of Casio watches despite been 40 years old.
> It took me forever to get one. Even more than "stranger than fiction" timex.
> Surprisingly after 2 years of trying to find timex in good shape for a good price i found one in thrift shop for a fraction of what i payed. I was laughing hysterically and you should see eye of clerk looking at me. Grown man holding watch and laughs hysterically for no apparent reason just after he looks at the watch.


lol, I know that feeling. Often like catching a home run, just have to wait for it to come to you.

Blue Thunder was worth it. Values on those are really high and 9/10 I see have LCD bleed, I gave up hunting for one.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Marcelo71

Speedo 80621G0EVNP1


----------



## Rocket1991

Deity42 said:


> lol, I know that feeling. Often like catching a home run, just have to wait for it to come to you.
> 
> Blue Thunder was worth it. Values on those are really high and 9/10 I see have LCD bleed, I gave up hunting for one.


Blue thunder is dual layer LCD. Very high tech for a time. Consequently they not as reliable as single layer.
Also Casio never was thing you baby, but disposable cheap yet exciting thing.
In 80s it always was next great thing is just around corner and keeping them neat seem like wrong idea.
Almost like phones in recent decade.
It almost impossible to find one.
Plus Casio was not lazing around and put out a lot of individual models which again make part borrowing next to impossible.
My second ever Casio was full LCD analog digital (both analog and digital parts been LCD). At the time i was pushing buttons under water, working with chemicals , doing all things which could damage it beyond repair and never gave it a 2d thought.
It still alive and working because i switched to next one 2 years after. But trying to find same one in good condition now is next to impossible. My first, 3d and 4th Casio watches been given away as gifts and all ended up broken due to botched battery replacements. Folks never gave a damn and idea of spending a little bit extra on real watchmaker never crossed their mind. In some case twice.

4 th Casio is mission impossible one and i will get it sooner or later. 1st was telememo and i got it but 3d is thermometer and i never got good opportunity. Still remember while working outside it shower 55 degrees C during hot summer day. Next summer i worked for lower wage but indoors. I am more caring around my watches now than i was but still i never had Casio destroyed or seriously damaged despite all things i been doing. That lead to curious conversation when my friend was showing his new g-shock and barging about how tough it is. And i was ..aha... but i did this, this.......this and it still on my wrist so why i need G-shock?

I gave my watches as gifts to coworkers with whom i shared night shifts and hard work and wanted to help them.
Simple folks who really see them as tools.
Been there done that.


----------



## Marcelo71

X Games to start the weekend


----------



## Deity42




----------



## usclassic




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## grinch_actual

Garmin Tactix 7. Have a good Sunday, gents.


----------



## deepsea03

Citizen Hyper Aqualand


----------



## Austin1983

1982 Casio DW-1000


----------



## ronnypudding

Austin1983 said:


> 1982 Casio DW-1000
> View attachment 16909956


That’s a honey!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## yinzburgher

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16912349


Great Casiotron and I like the unconventional combo! 😎👍 Is that the Colareb strap? Is it reasonably comfortable?


----------



## Deity42

yinzburgher said:


> Great Casiotron and I like the unconventional combo! 😎👍 Is that the Colareb strap? Is it reasonably comfortable?


It is! Colarebs are usually half a mm wide, and this one had no play in it, so I literally sanded it to fit on the lugs.

So it can't be "squeezed" on the horizontal plane, it is very compliant on the vertical plane. The outside surface is "weird," but the inside is microfibre and the whole thing is very comfy.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ShockMister

Some people have great watch collections.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## ronalddheld

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16917491


Can I have the pizza, if you get to keep the watch?


----------



## Deity42

ronalddheld said:


> Can I have the pizza, if you get to keep the watch?


Fair deal, I think the pizza was more than I paid for the watch!


----------



## ShockMister

The pizza can be... distracting.


----------



## stockae92

Ventura Sigma


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Austin1983

DBC-W150


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## bearwithwatch

From past two weeks. 

Casio DBC32D-1A










Casio DBC-32-1AES


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## grenert

My digital watches are all very vintage. A Seiko Silver Wave today.


----------



## ShockMister




----------



## ShockMister

Sorry for post above. It does that sometimes and it won't allow me to delete the post.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## max888




----------



## Marcelo71

X Games


----------



## Austin1983




----------



## Ssak13

Ole Faithful


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Rocket1991

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16927747


Nice little fellow!


----------



## Deity42

Rocket1991 said:


> Nice little fellow!


It really is, considering all the features/size/price. Countdown timer, advanced alarm, auto EL, etc.

I got this one because I have enough black resin and stainless Casios, I like colors/something different. But if I was a one-watch person, the all-black resin version of this would be on my list.


----------



## randb

Trex-2









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Chascomm




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Rocket1991

Arrived today. Got it from Amazon. Was looking at it for quite a time and finally said to myself... be it. 
good things: it is steel. Feels nice.Looks mostly right retro. Nice buttons.
bad things: light is useless. LCD is small and it surprised me since i missed it on pictures. LCD sits deep inside compared to F105/91 for example and gets shade as you can see in the photo.
Casio does make them better. Compared to 158 which is plastic bad things do stand and slightly better fit and finish of armitron is countering them.


----------



## Xerxes300

Brand new from the land of the rising sun


----------



## usclassic

SNJ029 arrived today


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Deity42

I like this more than I thought I would.


----------



## Marcelo71

X Games XGSSD001


----------



## max888




----------



## Deity42




----------



## usclassic




----------



## usclassic




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Rocket1991

Another strap fatality. almost lost it during lunch break. It almost fell off my wrist while i was walking back from sandwich place.
a year of broken straps so it seems.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Deity42




----------



## usclassic

LCW-100TSE-1AGF


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Night time in Matera, city of legends...























Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Deity42




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Marcelo71

X Games XGNSD001


----------



## Deity42




----------



## supawabb

Not ABC's by any means.


----------



## paulnewman

Just parted ways with this HP-01 calculator watch


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Deity42

paulnewman said:


> Just parted ways with this HP-01 calculator watch
> 
> View attachment 16955566


Hope you did well. I had a contract with HP a few years ago and wanted one of these to commemorate my time there and wear to work, but prices were too dear.


----------



## ronalddheld

paulnewman said:


> Just parted ways with this HP-01 calculator watch
> 
> View attachment 16955566


Really? Why?


----------



## paulnewman

ronalddheld said:


> Really? Why?


sold it for money


----------



## Rocket1991

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16952982


It is what i think it is?
Casio-Timex collab like they had few sport models outsourced to Casio?


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Deity42

Rocket1991 said:


> It is what i think it is?
> Casio-Timex collab like they had few sport models outsourced to Casio?


Yup. This is a Casio 158/159 made in Japan with a 593 module.








Even has Casio-made screws.








You know I didn't believe you when you told me Casio had made Timexes when I posted my JC-10, and was surprised when you posted evidence. But I have been finding a few models on ebay that are obvious Casios branded as Timex. I enjoy standing corrected.

As a collector of both Casio and Timex I paid a little more than usual for this one (in a lot), even though the seller wanted his price for another Timex I don't think anyone cares about.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Rocket1991

Deity42 said:


> Yup. This is a Casio 158/159 made in Japan with a 593 module.
> View attachment 16957246
> 
> Even has Casio-made screws.
> View attachment 16957255
> 
> You know I didn't believe you when you told me Casio had made Timexes when I posted my JC-10, and was surprised when you posted evidence. But I have been finding a few models on ebay that are obvious Casios branded as Timex. I enjoy standing corrected.
> 
> As a collector of both Casio and Timex I paid a little more than usual for this one (in a lot), even though the seller wanted his price for another Timex I don't think anyone cares about.


I am surprised why Timex even needed that unless they sold it as i440 and marathon (etc.) Timex models which are Walmart exclusive. Timex had and has T80 model which is more or less in line with F91 etc. Casio line. They had plastic cased plastic strap models too. I get why Timex wanted jogger and thermometer Casio models but F91 is kind of puzzle. Cool find! 

Timex no stranger to outsourcing and badge engineering. They still do it a lot.


----------



## Deity42

Rocket1991 said:


> I am surprised why Timex even needed that unless they sold it as i440 and marathon (etc.) Timex models which are Walmart exclusive. Timex had and has T80 model which is more or less in line with F91 etc. Casio line. They had plastic cased plastic strap models too. I get why Timex wanted jogger and thermometer Casio models but F91 is kind of puzzle. Cool find!
> 
> Timex no stranger to outsourcing and badge engineering. They still do it a lot.


I've done a lot of thinking about it, it's hard to research. My best guess is it was a regional thing. It made sense, logistically, at some point in time, to sell Casios with the Timex brand in some market. I'm not smart enough to figure out where/when/why.

I went down a big rabbit hole about it and did not come up with much information. I have seen women's Casios branded as Timexes in a few lots, and then I found this:








VINTAGE TIMEX MARATHON 1000 WATCH MADE IN JAPAN | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VINTAGE TIMEX MARATHON 1000 WATCH MADE IN JAPAN at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




Casio STR-1000 is a pretty serious watch, collectible on it's own. Really odd they would rebrand that as a Timex.


----------



## Rocket1991

Deity42 said:


> I've done a lot of thinking about it, it's hard to research. My best guess is it was a regional thing. It made sense, logistically, at some point in time, to sell Casios with the Timex brand in some market. I'm not smart enough to figure out where/when/why.
> 
> I went down a big rabbit hole about it and did not come up with much information. I have seen women's Casios branded as Timexes in a few lots, and then I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VINTAGE TIMEX MARATHON 1000 WATCH MADE IN JAPAN | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VINTAGE TIMEX MARATHON 1000 WATCH MADE IN JAPAN at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio STR-1000 is a pretty serious watch, collectible on it's own. Really odd they would rebrand that as a Timex.


Finding information became impossible.
I think it's timex wanted to have some kind of high tech presence.
Because at the time , though Timex made a huge splash with their Ironman watches and was go to source of office plankton, school teachers/pupils, hard working individual, senior and up to president PR watch apart from datalink model they been not even close to Casio in terms of sophisticated technology offers. 
Like HR. So it was easier to outsource. 









All current Timex smartwatches are also badge engineered direct from China. They even use manufacturer provided app.


----------



## samael_6978

NASA









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Deity42




----------



## benton629




----------



## Chascomm




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Marcelo71

Cheers


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Subafan

*







*


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## yinzburgher

Yesterday and today


----------



## Deity42




----------



## ronnypudding

Finally found the right bracelet for this on AliEx..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DenverBuff

Garmin Venu2s today.


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## usclassic

Love the one button timer with vibe alert...... probably my favorite and most useful complication so far. Made a perfect pizza yesterday......cold leftovers today.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## benton629




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Deity42




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Austin1983

I’ve been wearing a Suunto Vector for about a week.


----------



## Marcelo71

I love digitals and all stainless steel ones are even better. So I wear my X GamesXGSSD001 a lot.


----------



## Chascomm

Technochas ChN-01


----------



## Caledonia

DB-37H


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Deity42




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## DaveInTexas

gaijin said:


> You're going to have to explain how this qualifies as either Digital and/or ABC... Otherwise, should be posted in some other forum.


Oops. You are correct kinda hard to explain this is Digital. Wrong thread.


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## Austin1983




----------



## iswatchufind




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## benton629




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Marcelo71

Casio G-Shock DW5600E


----------



## Deity42




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Deity42




----------



## grenert

Nice VFD calculator! That is my all-time favorite display technology. I only wish HP had used it in their calculators.


Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16998436


----------



## Deity42

grenert said:


> Nice VFD calculator! That is my all-time favorite display technology. I only wish HP had used it in their calculators.


Thanks, I am nostalgic for the displays, too. I went down an ebay rabbit hole a week or two ago so I'll have some more to show off soon.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sanik




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Caledonia

W-213


----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## ronnypudding

Caledonia said:


> View attachment 17005282


Super cool. Never seen that one before.
Joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcelo71

On a digital kick. Nothing but digitals over the last four days or so.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Caledonia

ronnypudding said:


> Super cool. Never seen that one before.
> Joe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Joe, a £10 Ebay find, maybe from late 1980's early 90's.
A Chinese brand trying to emulate the casio & timex styles.
Keeps terrible time though


----------



## Chascomm

Caledonia said:


> Thanks Joe, a £10 Ebay find, maybe from late 1980's early 90's.
> A Chinese brand trying to emulate the casio & timex styles.
> Keeps terrible time though


Does it have any country-of-origin marks?


----------



## Caledonia

Chascomm said:


> Does it have any country-of-origin marks?


None @Chascomm 








However the caseback states "pression" timepiece 








Your question prompted me to have a good search around & it seems Quemex were Chinese & produced digitals in the 1980's, these days the brand mainly makes cheap, garish fashion watches.
Tom Hanks wore a similar Quemex in a movie called Larry Crowne


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Chascomm

Caledonia said:


> None @Chascomm
> View attachment 17007767
> 
> However the caseback states "pression" timepiece
> View attachment 17007769
> 
> Your question prompted me to have a good search around & it seems Quemex were Chinese & produced digitals in the 1980's, these days the brand mainly makes cheap, garish fashion watches.
> Tom Hanks wore a similar Quemex in a movie called Larry Crowne
> View attachment 17007770
> View attachment 17007771


It was as I recall the era of the removable sticky label; ‘made in Hong Kong’, ‘made in Taiwan’, ‘made in PRC’. But I’m just surprised that it would be made in ‘China’ in that era, rather than one of the other Asian places.

Spelling errors are poor indicators of origin as attested by the Tissot Saestar and Wyler Heaty Duty, both from Switzerland.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Deity42




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## brandon\




----------



## Caledonia

WL-20


----------



## benton629




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Xerxes300

The 9mm crown











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## benton629

Oops. Please delete. Wrong thread.


----------



## Chascomm

Xerxes300 said:


> The 9mm crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


@Xerxes300 I think you intended this for a different thread?


----------



## Chascomm

benton629 said:


>


@benton629 this is not a digital watch.


----------



## benton629

Chascomm said:


> @benton629 this is not a digital watch.


My mistake.


----------



## Caledonia

B640-W


----------



## benton629




----------



## ronnypudding

Caledonia said:


> None @Chascomm
> View attachment 17007767
> 
> However the caseback states "pression" timepiece
> View attachment 17007769
> 
> Your question prompted me to have a good search around & it seems Quemex were Chinese & produced digitals in the 1980's, these days the brand mainly makes cheap, garish fashion watches.
> Tom Hanks wore a similar Quemex in a movie called Larry Crowne
> View attachment 17007770
> View attachment 17007771


That’s some god tier sleuthery right there..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

.


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## sanik




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Caledonia

WV-58U


----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## Cassady

Occasionally, what I'm wearing fits here, in addition to the Public forum. These Adidas watches seem to me to be the best bet for a metal-cased retro digital watch and I have both the gold-plated and plain stainless steel models.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Deity42




----------



## max888




----------



## Cassady




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Caledonia

Q&Q by Citizen


----------



## Marcelo71

Speedo


----------



## Xerxes300




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## gaijin

Xerxes300 said:


>


Sorry - neither digital nor ABC. Not appropriate content for this forum.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Chascomm

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 17023579


Great brand name. I guess it uses less ink than "Science Ninja Team Gatchaman"


----------



## Chascomm

Caledonia said:


> Q&Q by Citizen
> View attachment 17024008


I wish more watches used that digital font.


----------



## Marcelo71

NOS G-Shock 2800-8. No idea how old this watch, but looks brand-new and works perfectly.


----------



## Rocket1991

Marcelo71 said:


> NOS G-Shock 2800-8. No idea how old this watch, but looks brand-new and works perfectly.
> View attachment 17025781
> View attachment 17025789


It came in silver too!!!!


----------



## Marcelo71

Rocket1991 said:


> It came in silver too!!!!


In this condition would have bought it in any color, but yes, the fact that it's silver is the icing on the cake for me. The 'dash 8' is the indication of the version. Casio's naming schemes were much simpler back then!


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Deity42

Marcelo71 said:


> NOS G-Shock 2800-8. No idea how old this watch, but looks brand-new and works perfectly.
> View attachment 17025781
> View attachment 17025789


Looks like it came out in 2002!


----------



## Marcelo71

Deity42 said:


> Looks like it came out in 2002!


According to shockbase.org this particular model came out in July 2002. I haven't been able to find out how long the production run was for this series though. I believe this one I got must be one of the late ones as even the strap is in good condition. I have no idea to be honest, but I would think at least the resin strap would be cracked and damaged after sitting around in a shop for twenty years.


----------



## Rocket1991

Marcelo71 said:


> In this condition would have bought it in any color, but yes, the fact that it's silver is the icing on the cake for me. The 'dash 8' is the indication of the version. Casio's naming schemes were much simpler back then!


I have it in "traditional" Casio back/red accent scheme. Nice watch and original design. Got it used but almost new too.


----------



## Marcelo71

Rocket1991 said:


> I have it in "traditional" Casio back/red accent scheme. Nice watch and original design. Got it used but almost new too.


Post a pic
!


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Marcelo71

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 17027150


Fantastic! Thanks for posting the pic


----------



## Chascomm

Marcelo71 said:


> NOS G-Shock 2800-8. No idea how old this watch, but looks brand-new and works perfectly.
> View attachment 17025781
> View attachment 17025789


That design in silver has a strong Masamune Shirow vibe.


----------



## Caledonia

A163 W


----------



## usclassic




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Deity42

yinzburgher said:


>


Love this model. There is a gentleman on F2/Public that has posted the several he has a few times. I've been looking off/on for quite some time but never found one.


----------



## Marcelo71

Just got home. This is more like it







it


----------



## Caledonia

W 96 h


----------



## Marcelo71

G-Shock G-2800-8


----------



## Marcelo71

double post. apologies


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## yinzburgher

Deity42 said:


> Love this model. There is a gentleman on F2/Public that has posted the several he has a few times. I've been looking off/on for quite some time but never found one.


Yea, something a little different than my mostly plastic/resin Casio and Timex digitals. I had an eBay search alert for this one and the PW3001 for a year or two before I found this one at a price I liked. I'm thinking you'll find one sooner or later.


----------



## Caledonia

W218-H


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Cassady




----------



## Deity42

Found another Casio/Timex. I'm a little obsessed with this.


----------



## max888




----------



## Caledonia

W753


----------



## pteranodon

Some rather tatty bling that I saved from the parts bin last weekend


----------



## yinzburgher

Yesterday and today.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## sickondivers

*G-SHOCK #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Caledonia

DB-37 H


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Deity42




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Caledonia

W213


----------



## Caledonia

A new arrival, lovely soft strap, clear display
Lorus cal. Z016


----------



## Deity42

Caledonia said:


> A new arrival, lovely soft strap, clear display
> Lorus cal. Z016
> View attachment 17049456
> 
> View attachment 17049454
> 
> View attachment 17049455


Really nice. I even like the box, lol. I wish Lorus was more easily available here.


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Marcelo71

X Games XGSSD001


----------



## roverguy78

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## kostependrhs




----------



## Marcelo71

G-Shock 2800-8


----------



## CPTX




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ronnypudding

DW-1000 for me
Joe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Yesterday 










Today


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## ronnypudding

Technocas 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Chascomm

ronnypudding said:


> Technocas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That ChN-01 is looking sharp. For me today it was a coin toss between the 01 and the 55D. The 55D won.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Deity42




----------



## t minus

Still looks ok after 10 years of ownership. It was my only watch for a few years. I used it for work and never took it off until getting more watches.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## t minus

A yellow watch for the moment.


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Deity42




----------



## t minus

I really enjoy how light and comfortable this watch feels on the wrist.


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## t minus




----------



## ronnypudding

Chascomm said:


> That ChN-01 is looking sharp. For me today it was a coin toss between the 01 and the 55D. The 55D won.
> View attachment 17060061


Thanks @Chascomm ; 
Joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnypudding

A big hunka Seiko today
Joe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mihajlons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

mihajlons said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither digital nor ABC - unsuitable content for this forum.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Marcelo71

Waiting for the game


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio DBC-611E-1EF


----------



## Deity42

Marcelo71 said:


> Waiting for the game
> View attachment 17069470


You did well! I have a Brasil Swatch, but it is analog. (I'm also cheering for Espania...😬.)


----------



## Glasio

Casio W753. My favorite watch. Accuracy: +- 1 second a month.


----------



## Rocket1991

I have another strap failure on 2012 Timex this time. It quietly fall of the wrist in the dark winter evening. Truly the year of fallen straps. Striking thing is there was no indication. no smaller cracks, no advancing cracks nothing. Just failure across all strap. I posted all of them here and by this time i am not sure how many failed already. I think it #5.


----------



## Caledonia

B 640 W


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Chascomm

Technochas ChN-01


----------



## ronnypudding

Chascomm said:


> Technochas ChN-01
> View attachment 17074696


Nice! A Technochas owner’s question for you. Ever since the first battery change, the alarm on mine has been very quiet. It still works, but it is very faint. I had an exchange with Dmitry (I ) but we weren’t able to resolve. Contacts all looks good and no spring missing. Wonder if it could be a voltage issue - hence my question to you. Have you had this issue with this module @Chasscom ;?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

ronnypudding said:


> Nice! A Technochas owner’s question for you. Ever since the first battery change, the alarm on mine has been very quiet. It still works, but it is very faint. I had an exchange with Dmitry (I ) but we weren’t able to resolve. Contacts all looks good and no spring missing. Wonder if it could be a voltage issue - hence my question to you. Have you had this issue with this module @Chasscom ;?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No issues yet. I changed the battery on my 55D (55 module components in a 01 module frame) and that made the alarm louder. Is your LCD faded? It might be poor voltage in the battery.


----------



## ronnypudding

Chascomm said:


> No issues yet. I changed the battery on my 55D (55 module components in a 01 module frame) and that made the alarm louder. Is your LCD faded? It might be poor voltage in the battery.


Could be voltage, but the display looks good. It does fade when the light is on though, so perhaps another battery will help. I’ve had this issue for a few battery changes though, essentially ever since I replaced the original battery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Chascomm

ronnypudding said:


> Could be voltage, but the display looks good. It does fade when the light is on though, so perhaps another battery will help. I’ve had this issue for a few battery changes though, essentially ever since I replaced the original battery.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had that issue a few years ago with one of the last Integral built Elektronika 77A. It seemed to be leaking voltage no matter which battery I installed. But it seemed to be a much more roughly built watch than any of my Technochas watches.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Rocket1991

Replaced band with one i fished out of parts box. Original Casio is too expensive for a watch.


----------



## t minus




----------



## Caledonia

W 729 H


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Deity42




----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio CA-56-1UW


----------



## Rocket1991

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 17081397


Fantastic vintage!!!!


----------



## Rocket1991

Fist Casio BT watch. Bit later Casio introduced G-Shock version of it. There is no app support and to begin with it was iPhone exclusive.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Marcelo71

My Christmas gift came a bit early


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Nazarene

Look at the next post.


----------



## Nazarene




----------



## ronnypudding

Birthday prezzy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiea

_*Darkness prevails ....

*_


----------



## max888




----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## Nazarene

Wearing this together with my famous artwork.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## yinzburgher

I'm a little late with these.


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Victorv

Fenix


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Caledonia

Royale


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Victorv




----------



## gaijin

Garmin Instinct Crossover - Standard Edition, Blue Granite, Glance Instinct v2.0 Watchface


----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio AQ-800E-7AEF


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## gaijin

Again today ... with some variation:


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Marcelo71

Decided to go wih the G2800 today


----------



## grenert

Seiko A039 alarm watch.


----------



## Caledonia

WL-20


----------



## Marcelo71

Dw9052


----------



## Nazarene

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 17097811


That’s New Old Stock (NOS) !


----------



## Torazul

Seiko 6M37-6010 Ref. SKB003P Yacht Timer Sports 200










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Chascomm

Torazul said:


> Seiko 6M37-6010 Ref. SKB003P Yacht Timer Sports 200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Torazul, this is the Digital watch forum’s what-are-you-wearing thread and that is not a digital watch.


----------



## Deity42

When I got started cleaning up and tinkering with vintage SS digitals (which this forum encouraged, so I blame you all), I royally screwed up a W-780. Well, I bought another one a few months ago, and finally frankenstiened the parts together into a nice setup as pictured tonight (your fault as well, thank you).


----------



## Torazul

Chascomm said:


> @Torazul, this is the Digital watch forum’s what-are-you-wearing thread and that is not a digital watch.


Yes, Sorry about that. This is my first time using the forum. Can you perhaps move this to the correct forum? Or should I delete and start over?


----------



## Torazul

I’ll just do a new post in the correct forum. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Titanium Ventura Kappa


----------



## Marcelo71

Deity42 said:


> When I got started cleaning up and tinkering with vintage SS digitals (which this forum encouraged, so I blame you all), I royally screwed up a W-780. Well, I bought another one a few months ago, and finally frankenstiened the parts together into a nice setup as pictured tonight (your fault as well, thank you).
> View attachment 17100620


You’re welcome! Just see how nice that watch came out. Totally worth it!


----------



## Marcelo71

Congrats Argentina! Three times champions 🇦🇷 !


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Deity42




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Marcelo71

Father and son Christmas Gs


----------



## t minus




----------



## max888




----------



## Deity42




----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio AQ-800E-1AEF


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Marcelo71

X Games


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Rocket1991

Got it used. Apparently very used.
Screws showed some serious deterioration and i had really hard time getting them off. Next time off will be time for new screws. Or may be new watch.
Timekeeping. It's one of these Casio watches which don't live to often posted on the forum "i get 5 sec/month".
This one is 60 sec a month territory which is not worst i seen but sure far from best. Or even from Casio spec.
Buttons are hard to press.
Functionality is good add beeper is loud.
Back in the days it was major news from Casio.
Headline grabbing and such.
Still interesting model, if you get it in positive and with working buttons. Screws are questionable. I would say wash it regularly and be ready for a new set at time of battery change.


----------



## Mmarks9156

Dan Henry 1963 for my Thursday









Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

I bought this as a return item for $12 many years ago. It has been on many outdoor treks. I think it is still on the original battery. It shows some wear, but never misses a beat.


----------



## t minus

I absolutely love the G-9000s! The dual electroluminescence is way cool, plus the dual 1,000 hour stop watches are an uncommon G feature. I only wish they would show the current time in the stop watch modes when they are running.


Rocket1991 said:


> Got it used. Apparently very used.


----------



## Chascomm

Mmarks9156 said:


> Dan Henry 1963 for my Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


@Mmarks9156, did you realise that you're posting a non-digital watch in the what-are-you-wearing thread of the Digital watch forum?


----------



## Mmarks9156

Chascomm said:


> @Mmarks9156, did you realise that you're posting a non-digital watch in the what-are-you-wearing thread of the Digital watch forum?


Sorry posted to wrong forum.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Rocket1991

Bomb Cyclon arrived. Pressure dropped from 1032 yesterday peak to 986 surpassing 24 milibars threshold. 
Storm system is fully arrived and pressure dropped to the bottom.


----------



## Marcelo71

Merry Christmas 🎁


----------



## 1986matthew

the $1 Salvation Army watch. A new battery and works great, keeps excellent time. Calendar ran out of years in 2020 so it’s back to 1982.


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Rocky555




----------



## Xerxes300

Yes that says 14 degrees


----------



## Nazarene

Rocky555 said:


>


That’s very unique. Who makes that watch? What brand is that and where can I buy one?


----------



## Rocky555

Nazarene said:


> That’s very unique. Who makes that watch? What brand is that and where can I buy one?


Ventura. They have several unique designs. This is automatic digital movement, that came out before the ETA equivalent.
You can get them on their website. Or sometimes they pop up used.
New ones are hella expensive, so I would look at the used market.


----------



## Xerxes300

Nazarene said:


> That’s very unique. Who makes that watch? What brand is that and where can I buy one?








W 12 S - SPARC - COLLECTION, PRICES







www.ventura.ch


----------



## SteveO69




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Marcelo71

G2800-8


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Marcelo71

One year ago I got this watch as a Christmas gift. I had seen it on Brazilian internets for a while. A few things held me back, the bracelet so broad, the whole homage thing, but a few things egged me on. Looked good, all stainless steel digital watch, at its heart an Orient as X Games is, or was a local sub brand. When Dad approached me and asked what I wanted for Christmas, I thought this is it. I got it , wore ir, bracelet though so broad is so comfortable , wears great on my wrist, love the high polish and brushed finishing. Sharp display with crisp digits. Keeps great time. Simle but effective. The watch I wear the most (with the marks to show it), digital goodness in an all stainless steel package, the X Games XGSSD001.


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Caledonia

W-729 H


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965

Posted in error 🙏


----------



## Chascomm

Russ1965 said:


>


@Russ1965, wrong thread.


----------



## gaijin

Russ1965 said:


>


Neither digital nor ABC - not even quartz. Did you get lost?


----------



## Russ1965

gaijin said:


> Neither analog nor digital - did you get lost?


Yes 😕


----------



## Russ1965

Chascomm said:


> @Russ1965, wrong thread.


My apologies. 

Didn’t realise that I was in the digital thread.. 
Please feel free to delete my post.


----------



## Russ1965

To make amends for the previous faux-pas.................


----------



## Rocky555

Ventura


----------



## Chascomm

Rocky555 said:


> Ventura


That’s a neat trick. The display module rotates over the power module.


----------



## Rocky555

Chascomm said:


> That’s a neat trick. The display module rotates over the power module.


It's a very cool and well made watch. Too bad, wife is planning to take it for herself


----------



## ronnypudding

Maybe last digital for 2022. We’ll see.
Happy New Year
Joe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxgus




----------



## Marcelo71

Happy 2023!!!!!


----------



## Russ1965

Happy New Year to all posters in this thread !


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Chascomm

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17132847


Too many tabs open again?


----------



## gaijin

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17132847


Neither digital nor ABC - did you get lost?


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## yinzburgher

Caledonia said:


> View attachment 17123208


Very nice! I'm not sure if it's just the lighting/angle, but this looks really legible considering it's a negative display. What's the brand?


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Victorv

5x


----------



## Caledonia

yinzburgher said:


> Very nice! I'm not sure if it's just the lighting/angle, but this looks really legible considering it's a negative display. What's the brand?


£7 Skmei (1251) from AliEx, yes you are quite correct, in direct light very legible.
Has a great backlight, alarm, countdown timer, stopwatch, dual time, I set it to my Casio wave ceptor 3 weeks ago & it has kept perfect time.
Not really a fan of negative displays but I kinda like it.
Cheers yinzburgher 👍


----------



## t minus




----------



## Deity42




----------



## t minus




----------



## Nazarene




----------



## Deity42




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Victorv

5x with a cool Fenix 3 strap, i like most the Fenix 3 strap


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## t minus

I love the GW-9400! Probably the most functional wearable G at any price.


JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 17144017


----------



## t minus

Wearing my G-9300. I like that it has a 1,000hr stopwatch and shows the phase of the Moon. I have a screen protector basically for peace of mind.


----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## Nazarene




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## bradurani

1972 Seiko 06LC, titanium


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## evritis

Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia

DB 37H


----------



## Marcelo71




----------



## yinzburgher




----------

